# Disappointed



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

I purchased a Crocheted Cardigan kit by Mary Maxim and the yarn was flawed. I sent them a picture of the flawed yarn. They would not replace it, but would give me $10 off on my next order. The kit was $27.49 with shipping. I felt that the yarn should have been replaced. I had already completed the yoke of the cardigan. Then on top of that I was house sitting my sons dogs while they went on a cruise to Alaska. The pattern dropped on the floor and I did not notice it right away. Well, the puppies got ahold of it and chewed the top of the first page. I again called Mary Maxim, they would not send me out a copy of the chewed page. I was told that they would send me a new pattern ¬(2 pages) for $4.00 plus $2.00 shipping. I am very discouraged. I feel I already spent enough for the pattern and yarn in the first place. Hoping someone purchased this pattern and would be willing to make a copy of the first page, so I can continue with the Cardigan. Thank you for listening. I have included the pictures that I sent to Mary Maxim about the yarn.


----------



## Gmadazi (Jun 4, 2012)

Not good customer service at all.....


----------



## cherylann4557 (Aug 11, 2012)

I guess that for warns me not to buy there..If thats how such a LONG TERMED <<<LONG TIME OWNED AND RUN business runs.....well its not for me!!!!thank you for the warning and I am so sorry you got treated in this manor...just very BAD customer service!!!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Seriously, I would call back and escalate the call to the supervisors who can make a decision to replace your product. It is obviously defective, and they should be happily replacing it for you. Escalate the call. It usually works like a charm when you do.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you for posting your experience. Mary Maxim is treating you poorly, and showing all of us what we may expect.


----------



## Maine Knittah (Jul 3, 2012)

I agree about speaking with a supervisor. I would also consider contacting the better business bureau and or the AGs office in the state they operate in. There are laws about defective merchandise being shipped. I have never ordered from them and won't consider them in the future. There are too many choices of companies with better reputations for good customer service so I will stick with them. I feel for your predicament and hope you will prevail in your next call to them Elizabeth


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

Gmadazi said:


> Not good customer service at all.....


I agree!


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

This is extremely short sighted of them and very bad publicity. It would have cost them very little to have had a satisfied customer.
There are other companies who offer very good service such as Knitpicks and elann and I can't imagine either of them treating a customer in the way you were.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

I won't be ordering anything from them and I am going to email them to remove me from both their email notifications and snail mail catalogues and I am going to tell them it is because a member of my on-line family was treated very poorly!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I think I would call back and ask for a Supervisor and just tell them that you are a member of KP and that you can post this experience and reach thousands of knitters, crocheters, cross stitchers, etc. and tell them your experience with Mary Maxim and they could lose alot of business with just that one posting. Tell them you want yarn replaced (and are willing to send bad yarn back when you receive replacement)and a copy of the first sheet of the pattern. You have paid for the kit and all you are asking is to receive the kit in workable condition. Ok, so puppy chewed up pattern, but, that is just good customer service. I think letting them know about KP and your ability to reach so many people, should move them to do something.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

wow, that really sucks...


----------



## destiny516ab (Jul 16, 2011)

That's terrible. Call them again.


----------



## sandra fay bell (Jun 22, 2012)

I would definately voice your opinion a lot louder that is so wrong, please let us know how you get on cheers knitting friend


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very bad service. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

The squeaky wheel gets the grease....keep squeaking until you are satisfied.


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

THAT is why I do not purchase anything on line. Sorry that it happened


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

Significant flaw! I'll remember that response. Other choices are out there.


----------



## rosebay44 (Apr 27, 2011)

So far every on line purchase I have made has been handled to my satisfaction. I would have packed up the yarn and sent it back. I have heard Mary Maxim yarn is of poor quality so I have not ordered from them.


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

That is terrible service, well no one here will buy from them. I must tell you though I had a similar thing happen to me a few years ago, I was knitting a fairisle cardigan from cleckheaton wool, a couple of balls had knots in the middle. I wrote to cleckheaton my disappointment and to my surprise they sent me a parcel with enough wool to make 2 more adult size jumpers along with a letter of apology, I was very impressed.I kept mt knotted wool and had extra from them.


----------



## faithphoenix (Dec 28, 2011)

How disappointing for you and what dreadful customer service. I think you should write a letter of complaint immediately putting in all the main facts (date of purchase, price, telephone complaint and response - with name if you asked the person for this) and end the letter by saying that if you do not get satisfaction within 10 working days of the date of the letter, you will have no alternative but to seek legal advice because the goods were not fit for purpose. Then, as another member has advised, get some "trading standards" legal advice. 

In the UK we are heavily protected against such matters and if any shop tried to behave like this, a warning letter such as the one I suggest would resolve the situation.

Do not give up and I hope you succeed.


----------



## faithphoenix (Dec 28, 2011)

How disappointing for you and what dreadful customer service. I think you should write a letter of complaint immediately putting in all the main facts (date of purchase, price, telephone complaint and response - with name if you asked the person for this) and end the letter by saying that if you do not get satisfaction within 10 working days of the date of the letter, you will have no alternative but to seek legal advice because the goods were not fit for purpose. Then, as another member has advised, get some "trading standards" legal advice. 

In the UK we are heavily protected against such matters and if any shop tried to behave like this, a warning letter such as the one I suggest would resolve the situation.

Do not give up and I hope you succeed.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

You may want to let them know that you have posted on a forum with international members and that everyone is quite exercised over it.


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

It is not at all uncommon to find a knot or a slub in yarn -- cut it out, splice the yarn and move on-- I have found this in all qualities and prices of yarn. Relativly speaking this was a pretty inexpensive project -- and it was not the fault of the company that "the dog ate your homework". It has been my experience that kit patterns are seldom available separately - so sellilng you a replacement was a positive thing. 
Frankly -- I avoid kits as the yarn is usually not as good as I would buy separately. 

I know you are disappointed and probably frustrated, but chalk it up to a life experience.


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you for posting your problem with this company, Melody. I am treating it as a warning NEVER to purchase from this company. I do hope you can see your way to keep at them until you get the satisfaction you deserve.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

There are 2 things that strike me here: first is that online companies are feeling a lot more confident in their survival as they have put many local shops out of business. Same problemt happened in the book industry. And again with the large box stores like Home Depot. Good service, destroy competition, build reputation and get public reliant on you, and then cheapen service.

Second is that you can deal with the damaged yarn if you cannot get them to replace it with invisible joins. If you cannot get satisfaction with new product, take the discount coupon and use it to repurchase the pattern. This way you will at least not have to spend anymore money.

I see Mary Maxim as a low end type operation and have no big expectations from them. I ordered once from them and had no problems. The yarn ordered was okay, but nothing exceptional.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Maine Knittah said:


> I agree about speaking with a supervisor. I would also consider contacting the better business bureau and or the AGs office in the state they operate in. There are laws about defective merchandise being shipped. I have never ordered from them and won't consider them in the future. There are too many choices of companies with better reputations for good customer service so I will stick with them. I feel for your predicament and hope you will prevail in your next call to them Elizabeth


if there are such laws then why do we keep getting defective merchandise from china?


----------



## Lisa in TX (Aug 10, 2011)

That is bad customer service. I will think twice and before I order from them now. That is just terrible. You should call them again and tell them just what DonnieK said. Let us know what happens.


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

cathy47 said:


> Maine Knittah said:
> 
> 
> > I agree about speaking with a supervisor. I would also consider contacting the better business bureau and or the AGs office in the state they operate in. There are laws about defective merchandise being shipped. I have never ordered from them and won't consider them in the future. There are too many choices of companies with better reputations for good customer service so I will stick with them. I feel for your predicament and hope you will prevail in your next call to them Elizabeth
> ...


We keep getting faulty yarn because many people don't like to complain. One person stated before on earlier post that it is common and saying words to the effect that we should just cut the yarn and get on with it. This is why we keep getting poor quality yarn with many faults in it... People just cut it and get on with it rather than complaining about it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

And some of it has to do with acceptable industry standards, within the industry. Personally, as one who tends to call and register complaints, I would put my energy into organizing on bigger issues.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I would call again and ask for a manager


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

wow and i was just looking at there site last nite was gonna order a sweater rethinking this one thanks


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

Agree... continue calling until you are satisfied...not acceptable behavior on their part.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I would call back and ask to speak with the head of Customer service and tell them ..that the fault lies with whom ever they get the yarn from and that they could have accepted the returned yarn from you and go after the supplier for a new cone. If you still meet with negativeness tell them you'll give them all the free negative advertisement and hopefully they will see it in short time with a lack of customers. I would also remind them that without satisfied customers they wouldn't have the business that they do..so wake up and smell the coffee. Perhaps one of the members here might be able to help you with the chewed pattern page ..


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

It appears that the yarn simply has a knot in it. Knots are common in yarn and the industry standard is 3 knots per skein/hank..it is impossible to manufacture a never ending strand of yarn. Since Mary Maxim does NOT produce the yarn itself and is only a retailer, their responsibility is only to replace yarn that is truly defective (more than 3 knots per skein/hank).

As for the pattern, well that is indeed not the fault of Mary Maxim. Asking Mary Maxim to replace the pattern would be like asking a car dealer to replace a car because you were in an accident.

I design and sell patterns, my patterns are printed on paper that cannot be copied. If you place one of my patterns on a copy machine or scanner you will get a black page when you copy/scan it. A customer emailed me saying she had spilled coffee on 3 patterns she had purchased from me and asked if I could send her downloads of the patterns. This is not how I do business but I did tell her if she mailed me back the pages that she spilled coffee on, I'd be happy to replace them.......never heard from her again.

If the pattern you purchased is copyrighted and I suspect it is, then Mary Maxim cannot just "give" you another copy.

I'm sorry you had t his experience but bad mouthing a retailer over issues that are not their fault isn't very nice.


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

I sympathise, you should contact them again and tell them of your total dissatisfaction with this company and their attitude. They sent you wool with faults in it, sadly something that is happening all too often, that's why I try always to buy at shops, even travelling to other cities and towns, my friend and I make it an away day, but at least if something is wrong I can deal with them face to face. I had a 50gram ball of Sirdar Crofter wool with 5 breaks in it and a ball of delicate pink with black fluff all over it which I tried to pick out with tweezers. If we don't complain and keep on until they replace the faulty goods they will get away with it and not improve their service. Good luck, Tessa 28


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Yes, I agree you must contact them again. They shouldln't be able to get away with this. Very bad service.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

That indeed is poor customer service. However, almost all yarn can have a knot in it no matter how much you paid for it. I believe someone said the industry standard is to allow 3 knots per skein and still consider it first quality. 
Hopefully someone can help you out with the page you need.
jinx


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

The industry standard is indeed 3 knots per skein/hank. There is a reason for this. Anyone who has visited a mill or is involved in spinning understands this. There are just some things that cannot be made in a never ending length...acrylic yarns tend to not have as many knots because acrylics are made from petrochemicals. When dealing with real fibers, it simply isn't possible.


----------



## wjfaris (Oct 29, 2011)

LindaH said:


> Seriously, I would call back and escalate the call to the supervisors who can make a decision to replace your product. It is obviously defective, and they should be happily replacing it for you. Escalate the call. It usually works like a charm when you do.


Absolutely do that -- it makes all the difference in the world!


----------



## Normagw (Mar 4, 2012)

They gave you more then enough yarn to complete your project, didn't they even with the flaw of the yarn. If this had happened to me I would have been prepared to pay again for the pattern, also since it was my fault it happened. If they had replaced the yarn you would not have sent the cone 
back and would have had double the yarn for the price.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

While I am sorry you feel cheated, I don't think you were. That's only one knot. Easily dealt with - just cut it out and knit on. Even if there are several more knots on the cone I don't think it's defective.

As for the pattern, again not the companies issue. The best you might hope for and try to get is that if you return the damaged sheet they might replace it. But still, I don't think there's an obligation for even that. 

I'm sorry your dissatisfied, but I really don't think you should be.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

After reading the posts about why there may be a flaw in the yarn..I can understand why they don't make exchanges, it's too bad that they couldn't be more accommodating regarding the directions..sometimes good customer service is worth more than the minimal charge they asked you to pay for the printed pages..they may have kept a customer who would have exaulted their generousity to others. I don't think I would like to do business with them just because of their attitude..


----------



## SUSSALA (Jul 28, 2012)

I have noticed that good customer service really doesn't exist anymore, for anything!!. My mother knitted mary maxim years ago and loved it! Thanks for the heads up ladies!! I will look else where!!


----------



## NanaBabs (Mar 3, 2011)

I had a good experience with Mary Maxim (that definitely doesn't make up for yours, though!!) I ordered a kit to knit some snowmen and the white yarn wasn't in the kit....kind of essential to snow-people. I called and without a question, they mailed me the white yarn. Voila - cute Christmas gift for a friend.

Anyway, I would call them back and try again.


----------



## SUSSALA (Jul 28, 2012)

mirl56 said:


> While I am sorry you feel cheated, I don't think you were. That's only one knot. Easily dealt with - just cut it out and knit on. Even if there are several more knots on the cone I don't think it's defective.
> 
> As for the pattern, again not the companies issue. The best you might hope for and try to get is that if you return the damaged sheet they might replace it. But still, I don't think there's an obligation for even that.
> 
> I'm sorry your dissatisfied, but I really don't think you should be.


It is not the way GOOD yarn should come.It really is only CHEAP suppliers who do that!! If I spend good $$ and get knots like that I REFUSE to buy more and let the supplier know!!


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

I was just curious as to whether the flaw is just a place where the yarn is knotted? Even on large cones from different companies, I have found knots put in at the factory when they have to join the yarn. You just have to cut it at that point. But you have no idea if this would be the only knot or flaw in the cone or whether there would be more as you uncover more yarn. It doesn't make sense that they wouldn't at least be willing to exchange the cone for another one. As far as the pattern, I can see them charging just for the shipping. Certainly they could just make a copy and send one out. So what if they have to open a new kit to do it. They can rewrap a kit. You need to ask for Mr. Rusty McPhedrain (Mc-fed-ren). He is the president. Here is the phone number: 810-987-2000.
I sent you a PM


----------



## Rusty's Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

Just because the yarn had a knot doesn't mean it's flawed. Except for the yarn, it looked fine to me. Just cut the yarn before you come to it. Also, they are allowed to have up to three knots in a skein. Also, it was not their fault that your puppy chewed up the pattern, so they have no obligation to replace it and I don't think that they should replace the yarn. Since you were so unhappy with the yarn, what you should have done is to repack the kit and send it back and you should have asked for a refund.


----------



## motherdawg (Feb 13, 2011)

I think it would make me not use them again....the dog ain't my homework..hahahahaha


----------



## Peggy Groves (Oct 30, 2011)

Call Mary Maxim again. This time ask the customer representative her Name. This often helps in getting things resolved in any situation. I looked on their website and it says Satisfaction Guaranteed. And you have 6 months to return it. Now, if you don't get any satisfaction on your second attempt, let us know. We all will call Mary Maxim or email our complaints in your behalf. This just gets my dander up. Just saying. Good luck. Good morning everybody. Have a great day.


----------



## bluey (Apr 19, 2012)

Not a very good customer service.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

I definitely would be upset about the pattern but when looking at the yarn it appears to be a large knot and the rest of the yarn does look usable so I can understand their position on the yarn.

Maybe they would replace it if you volunteered to send back the original yarn cone.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

What horrible customer service. I would call them back and get a supervisor on the phone.

I called one of the other companies re: a pattern I have (just a piece of paper) but no picture, to see if they might have the picture to go with it. this is a older pattern and they checked they system.

They called me back and sent a picture but happen to be the wrong one. I also got a follow up call asking if this was the correct picture and since it wasn't they would continue to search their system but since it is so old they might not have it any longer. and this was all done a no charge.


----------



## dianejohnson (Jul 26, 2011)

the sub-standard product and disgustingly poor customer service to you will be costing MARY MAXIM'S thousands upon thousands of dollars of business from the rest of us on this forum, and RIGHTLY SO!!!

once you notified them of the bad yarn, they should have sent you another cone of yarn and a pre-paid label for the return of the faulty cone. either that, or they should have just told you to keep it. actually, they shouldn't have sent such a poor quality cone of the yarn to you in the first place!

thank you for letting us all know what we might expect from this company so we can AVOID the hassle of doing business with them!


----------



## Marilyn803 (Dec 4, 2011)

I've been knitting for 50 years. When I begain knitting, there not knots in yarn, so what's happened over the years? They've relaxed the standards.

I live near Mary Maxim and have always been happy and have found them to be very accomodatig.

There are several patterns kits that come with that yarn. Which one are you looking for? I might have it.


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

This service is typical for MM and had been for years. I am very surprised they still have any customers left. 
I have in the past purchased gift kits for new knitters and had a similar experience not only were there far too many knots in the yarn but the pattern came in only one size per kit so when the young lady wanted to make a larger size a she was told to buy another kit that the pattern only came as part of a kit and could not be purchased separately. What kind of nonsense is that. 
We have relatives living in Paris, Ontario where their main outlet is and I would not give them a second look let alone cross their doorstep. Hope you get better satisfaction than we did. Norah


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

I would ask for a manager. If they say the manager is not available then I would put up a stink about that. Then if no results I would call back later that day and say you have a problem and need to talk to a manager. It does work sometimes. But don't talk to a service rep and tell them the problem to them. They won't direct you to a manager.


----------



## pardoquilts (Aug 23, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> Maine Knittah said:
> 
> 
> > I agree about speaking with a supervisor. I would also consider contacting the better business bureau and or the AGs office in the state they operate in. There are laws about defective merchandise being shipped. I have never ordered from them and won't consider them in the future. There are too many choices of companies with better reputations for good customer service so I will stick with them. I feel for your predicament and hope you will prevail in your next call to them Elizabeth
> ...


Because the factories in China have poor quality control...along with poor working conditions, which often means that workers really aren't given the ability to reject products that don't live up to decent standards. Better to spend a little more and get a decent product made by people who are allowed to care about the product they produce! Try looking for Fair Trade yarn.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

absolutely. if you still get no joy perhaps a mass email for kp subscribers will make them think again!!


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Pretty color of yarn you have chosen. Is the flaw in the yarn the knot shown in the picture? Have you experienced many other knots while knitting the yoke or the cardigan? If not, then I would just expect that in a cone one would expect to have a knot or 2 with which to contend and accept the $10. Work with Mary Maxim and try to see the issue from their perspective. It is not easy for a company to make ends meet in today's economy. Ok, the dropping of the pattern and the puppies chewing on it was unfortunate...but not their responsibility so should they really be expected to shell out the cost of shipping and a new pattern? Could they instead just email you that page? Best of customer service....work with them to get what you need, raising your voice and letting things get unpleasant will not help your cause. As the old saying goes, you will catch more flies with honey than vinegar.


----------



## Annmilla (Apr 9, 2012)

No one will buy from them now
You should forward all the emails to them to show how bad service effects business
Ann


----------



## Rusty's Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

I won't call them about this. There is nothing wrong with the yarn. Send it back if you're so unhappy with it. If you do, they will either send your money back or replace the kit. I would buy from Mary Maxim. They are a good company. Some people you just can't satisfy though. Like you.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm not sure I understand why you all think that a knot in yarn makes it "defective". Nor does the issue involve cheap labor,overseas mills, poor quality control or any of the many reasons I have seen cited for this lately. It is IMPOSSIBLE to manufacture yarn, from real fiber, in a never ending strand. If you think you can do it, come to my house and give one of my spinning wheels a try.

I've been knitting for over 46 years years and in that time only encountered ONE skein that was truly defective, with many knots, it was replaced immediately. The occasional knot here and there is going to happen. An experienced knitter cuts them out and completes an invisible splice.

That said I can also point to brands of yarn that I have never encountered a single knot: Lorna's Laces, Mysti Alpaca, Tess Designer Yarns, Interlacements, Bijou Basin, Debbi Bliss to name just a few.


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

It really erks me when companies have poor customer service. Good Luck.


----------



## nlbknitter (Aug 3, 2012)

courier770 said:


> The industry standard is indeed 3 knots per skein/hank. There is a reason for this. Anyone who has visited a mill or is involved in spinning understands this. There are just some things that cannot be made in a never ending length...acrylic yarns tend to not have as many knots because acrylics are made from petrochemicals. When dealing with real fibers, it simply isn't possible.


Knots are not generally a problem UNLESS they occur in sock yarn that creates a jacquard pattern and you're trying to make a pair of matching socks! Then it matters a great deal.

I once bought a couple of balls of Paton sock yarn with a pair of MATCHING socks in mind. I always knit my socks two-at-a-time. I ALWAYS rewind skeins of yarn to avoid that awful yarn vomit you always seem to encounter toward the middle of the project. That's when I found the knot in one of the skeins. Try as I might, I was never able to find a match down the line. I finally determined that they had tied the yarn starting at the OTHER end of the pattern and short of unwinding the entire ball of yarn and hunting for the match at the other end, this was never going to happen.

The yarn came from my stash so returning it was not an option. I have never bought another ball of Paton yarn again.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

How is the company responsible for the dog chewing up a pattern? When I was a child I was taught to take care of things and to take responsibility when I didn't.

Funny, I've used many skeins of Paton's sock yarn and never once found a knot. Nor have I ever found a knot in any patterned sock yarn.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

I think this has gone past whether or not the wool is defective. it is hard to see that just in a picture here. However, the customer service is unhelpful and therefore not good. It is their action now that this has arrisen that determines whether others will wish to deal with this company. From comments made it would seem others have experienced bad service and after care. I try to shop by personal recommendation. It would seem reading all the texts that MM is not being recommended. I think that they should know this at top level so that they can rectify this.


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

This past week I had a very good experience with Patternworks. I had purchased one of the Knit Kits in Hot Pink, and when I used it I found two malfunctions. I emailed their Customer Service describing the two faults, they replied the next day and told me to discard the item and that they would credit me for the cost, including shipping cost. I emailed to thank them, and they said they appreciated being told what was wrong with the item, not just "I don't like it". I think it is likely they will remove the item from their catalog, especially if others complain. Oh.....and guess where the Knit Kits are made? You guessed it. China.


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

I never did like that company, and this tells me I was right. hope you will be able to at least get your yarn replaced, and someone on KP has the pattern and will share the first page.Good Luck.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I would just send them a email with a link to this post... your post has reached thousands of people who in turn talk to thousands of people and this can get very ugly.. especially when we read posts from 'Webs' and 'KnitPicks' that are wonderful with their customers service..
As for the yarn.. go to YouTube and type in 'Magic Knot' it will work to make a very tiny knot that will have no tails.. and I hope someone will have the pattern page for you...


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

I understand your disappointment in this situation. The whole thing boils down to customer service. Truthfully, I have not heard of the "3 knots per skein" rule up here in Canada but we do have a Mary Maxim store in Paris, Ontario. I have shopped there many times but have only bought a limited amount of yarn which did not have knots. However, I have purchased alot of cross stitch products and they have been very accomodating in finding me matching thread when I have run out and even replaced a cross stitch table cloth that had a flaw in it...they had to get it from the U.S. because they no longer carried it up here and they did it at their expense. They even donated several hundreds of dollars of craft supplies to a friend of mine who was a missionary in Sri Lanka. However, regardless of the fact that I have been a satisfied customer over the years, customer service plays a large part in returning buyers. All companies have their policies but like rules, sometimes they can be broken in order to have a satified customer. I deal mostly with 2 or 3 local yarn shops now and their service is wonderful. Never any questions asked if I have a problem and I am treated with respect and kindness and it obviously works because I keep going back. If companies like Mary Maxim are going to stay in business, they need to take a lesson from the lys or any store that gives that kind of service. I don't know what your yarn cost you, but it is a small price to pay to make you happy. And to photocopy 1 page costs them pennies and a stamp which is again a small price to pay for a satisfied customer. 
So, you have likely heard the old saying "The pen is mightier than the sword". Well, someone here has provided you with the president's name. I would write a very nice, friendly letter to this president, explaining your issues and that many of your friends on Knitting Paradise have suggested that you contact the company again with the hope that you will receive good customer service. If it were me, I would offer to pay for the photocopy and the postage stamp (not sure what a stamp is but say .50 plus copy .03) so offer to send them a dollar. After all it was your puppies that decided it was edible. If the company wishes to keep you as a satisfied customer, they won't want your dollar and should want to take care of your yarn. If they don't, then it is a lesson learned. You can still use the yarn you have, the pattern is another matter. It might require some serious patching or maybe someone here on this wonderful forum has used your pattern and can provide you with a first page copy. Good luck with this mission. I hope you do become a satisfied customer.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> What horrible customer service. I would call them back and get a supervisor on the phone.
> 
> I called one of the other companies re: a pattern I have (just a piece of paper) but no picture, to see if they might have the picture to go with it. this is a older pattern and they checked they system.
> 
> They called me back and sent a picture but happen to be the wrong one. I also got a follow up call asking if this was the correct picture and since it wasn't they would continue to search their system but since it is so old they might not have it any longer. and this was all done a no charge.


Now that is good customer service. I once got what was supposed to be self-striping sock yarn from Knitpicks. It wasn't. It puddled horribly. I contacted them and they replaced it. They didn't have a color I particularly wanted but I didn't really mind that. They did not require me to return the yarn I had and I did not have to pay any postage on what I did receive.
I will continue to do business with them.


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi again, I did PM you back. I do want to say on the forum that it was not the only flaw in the cone. Also, I did not ask to have the pattern replaced for FREE I just thought for the page I wanted the replacement patter was exessive. The pattern was only 2 pages of copy paper as it was. Could have fit in an envelope. I did speak to the supervisor, and that was my answer. I made 5 different calls to the company. I guess I wrote so it would stop eating away at me. This crochet thread is hard to join.



Torticollus said:


> I was just curious as to whether the flaw is just a place where the yarn is knotted? Even on large cones from different companies, I have found knots put in at the factory when they have to join the yarn. You just have to cut it at that point. But you have no idea if this would be the only knot or flaw in the cone or whether there would be more as you uncover more yarn. It doesn't make sense that they wouldn't at least be willing to exchange the cone for another one. As far as the pattern, I can see them charging just for the shipping. Certainly they could just make a copy and send one out. So what if they have to open a new kit to do it. They can rewrap a kit. You need to ask for Mr. Rusty McPhedrain (Mc-fed-ren). He is the president. Here is the phone number: 810-987-2000.
> I sent you a PM


----------



## iistok (Feb 14, 2011)

That is one way to cut short of their business life road..... not a wise choice if they want their business to last.....


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

LindaH said:


> Seriously, I would call back and escalate the call to the supervisors who can make a decision to replace your product. It is obviously defective, and they should be happily replacing it for you. Escalate the call. It usually works like a charm when you do.


I agree.. .and call the "Better Business Bureau" in their area...


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

Diane thank you, you expressed exactly what I wanted to happen.

Norma



dianejohnson said:


> the sub-standard product and disgustingly poor customer service to you will be costing MARY MAXIM'S thousands upon thousands of dollars of business from the rest of us on this forum, and RIGHTLY SO!!!
> 
> once you notified them of the bad yarn, they should have sent you another cone of yarn and a pre-paid label for the return of the faulty cone. either that, or they should have just told you to keep it. actually, they shouldn't have sent such a poor quality cone of the yarn to you in the first place!
> 
> thank you for letting us all know what we might expect from this company so we can AVOID the hassle of doing business with them!


----------



## Pattyjoyce (Apr 27, 2012)

How about all of us complaining to them? Let's do a mass complaint. I'll bet she would get a new kit & free shipping of the bad yarn too . I won't be ordering & I will contact them & get off the list & will tell them why.


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

I was unhappy with another company about extremely slow shipping and their lack of response to my inquiry about it. I asked if other KPers had experienced similar treatment from this company and the next day their head customer service person emailed me. Obviously she saw or heard of the thread; the negative comments it elicited from a large number of knitters wasn't helping their business. Her offer of 'remediation' was a day late and dollar short--I still won't deal with them again. But the KP community made an impact. Maybe Mary Maxim will 'listen up'..


----------



## DianaS (Sep 20, 2011)

Let them know you posted your concerns on this KP forum. They will know that knitters worldwide now know that you are not happy with their service!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

courier770 said:


> It appears that the yarn simply has a knot in it. Knots are common in yarn and the industry standard is 3 knots per skein/hank..it is impossible to manufacture a never ending strand of yarn. Since Mary Maxim does NOT produce the yarn itself and is only a retailer, their responsibility is only to replace yarn that is truly defective (more than 3 knots per skein/hank).
> 
> As for the pattern, well that is indeed not the fault of Mary Maxim. Asking Mary Maxim to replace the pattern would be like asking a car dealer to replace a car because you were in an accident.
> 
> ...


Hi Courier! you are right about this.

I have dealt with Mary Maxim for years and my mother the same. Often we have ordered from Mary Maxim. Any time there has been any kind of problem, Mary Maxim has corrected the situation to the best of their ability. Never any rudeness from them.

As to replacing the pattern, you can type the pattern name into the google search engine and find it that way from another source. But again, likely it is copyrighted and not a freebie.

It is quite disturbing that so many knitters are so quick to judge and toss a company into the garbage bin just on the misguided say so of one customer. These people would do well to remember that Mary Maxim has been around for years and years, and is a thriving business. A company does not get to be this way by dishing out poor customer service. Think on that please the next time anyone wants to degrade a company. Also realize that the small companies will also have their fair amount of customers who complain. There really is no free ride people.


----------



## k2p3-knit on (May 1, 2012)

I'm really surprised. Mary Maxim always treated me well. Wonder if there's been a change in management.


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you so much, if you have it, I would be happy to pay for a copy and postage. Here is a picture.

Norma


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

I would definitely take the matter up with supervisors of Mary Maxim. The bad customer service you received really disappoints me. I have always received great service from them and have highly promoted them because of it and their fine products. Of course, over the course of time leadership has changed hands, but it would be a terribe shame to see a fine company downgraded by such indifference to its customers.


----------



## Marstamper (Oct 25, 2011)

I used to order from them a lot, and years ago got very good service. Glad I found better places, now. I won't be going back to them.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Norma, to copy and send the pattern is a violation of copyright law!

I'm sort of disappointed myself to hear so many backing this totally baseless complaint and trashing of a retailer that has been around as long as Mary Maxim has been.

I will not take part in any "mass protest"!

The dog ate the pattern due to the carelessness of the original poster, a knot in the yarn does NOT make it defective.

Again if you think you can produce a never ending strand of yarn...come see me and try your hand on one of my spinning wheels!

Perfection is an ideal, not a standard.


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you Marilyn, here is a picture of the project. I would be happy to pay for copy and postage.

Melody



Marilyn803 said:


> I've been knitting for 50 years. When I begain knitting, there not knots in yarn, so what's happened over the years? They've relaxed the standards.
> 
> I live near Mary Maxim and have always been happy and have found them to be very accomodatig.
> 
> There are several patterns kits that come with that yarn. Which one are you looking for? I might have it.


----------



## Maine Knittah (Jul 3, 2012)

We keep getting defective goods because law enforcement can't be everywhere and to a degree WE THE PEOPLE must help them by letting them know of our dissatisfaction when goods are defective. Customs just confiscated thousands of pairs of knock-off/counterfeit shoes in the port of Los Angeles. Congrats to them. Let's as KPers commit to keeping companies honest by praising good customer service and spresding the word when it is bad.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Melodypop said:


> Thank you so much, if you have it, I would be happy to pay for a copy and postage. Here is a picture.
> 
> Norma


Just checking out the Mary Maxim catalogue and I see that this Crocheted Cardigan is exclusive to Mary Maxim which means it is totally copyrighted by them.


----------



## Pattyjoyce (Apr 27, 2012)

I think the sweater is adorable & have been thinking about it for my granddaughters. Very sweet.


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

I really only need the top portion of the pattern. I was willing to pay for replacement pattern, but thought the price was excessive. Mostly because I had already purchased the kit.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

cherylann, I would normally agree with you, but I cant in this case. The customer service was terrible, not everyone gets treated that way. I have had issues with my products from mary maxim and gotten good results. Maybe should try to get a hold of corporate and complain. Or did anyone ask for superviser? Just keep trying.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Melodypop said:


> I really only need the top portion of the pattern. I was willing to pay for replacement pattern, but thought the price was excessive. Mostly because I had already purchased the kit.


I guess that you absolutely are refusing to acknowledge that the pattern is copyrighted by Mary Maxim and they can not just "send" you the part of the pattern you are wanting. *If it is so important to you to replace something that is totally your fault, then pay for another pattern.* Otherwise you are a totally dishonourable member of society to break the law and steal something that does not rightfully belong to you. Yes, I have used strong language, but wrong is wrong and is never right. You say that they are giving poor customer service and yet you want to go ahead and do something totally illegal. Shame.


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

Yes, I spoke to a supervisor a couple of times. M


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Melodypop, just research online and you will find the pattern for less. I wanted the pattern of cathederal rose stained glass, knit or crochet, afghan and couldn't afford the 89.00 price on it. So I searched and paid 3.00 for it and it was perfectly legal. I checked.


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

What part of I was willing to pay for a replacement pattern, but did not, because the cost was too expensive did you not get. Expressed my disappointment. Sorry you feel the need to yell at me.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Others hav already said this, but I think pushing harder on Mary Maxim to fix your problem is a good idea. The customer service reps who you talk to when starting a complaint have no power to do as much as you need them to do. That's why they put you on hold, so they can check with a supervisor for permission to do anything for you. It may be a tough climb, but getting to someone who can make the decision to fix your problem can be really worthwhile. I think they should give you what's called a "return authorization number", take the whole kit back and refund your money if you don't want to do any more business with them, or replace the kit if that's what you'd prefer, plus the $10 toward another kit to make up for the charges you had for shipping and handling. I've had to do this with a couple of other things I bought online (not at Mary Maxim) and after complaing up the chain of supervisors, finally got what I wanted.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

nannyberfa said:


> Melodypop, just research online and you will find the pattern for less. I wanted the pattern of cathederal rose stained glass, knit or crochet, afghan and couldn't afford the 89.00 price on it. So I searched and paid 3.00 for it and it was perfectly legal. I checked.


It wont be online as the pattern is exclusive to Mary Maxim.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

So how "honest" is it for another member to offer to commit copyright violation because the original poster failed to take proper caution with the pattern?


----------



## ladylavender (May 18, 2011)

I just have to say that I've had wonderful service from Mary Maxim, both in the store in Port Huron, MI and online. I agree that if you keep calling up the chain of command, (and tell them there are 7 pages of KPer's supporting you) you will probably get the results you want.


----------



## knottydoll (Aug 17, 2011)

elsiemarley said:


> It is not at all uncommon to find a knot or a slub in yarn -- cut it out, splice the yarn and move on-- I have found this in all qualities and prices of yarn. Relativly speaking this was a pretty inexpensive project -- and it was not the fault of the company that "the dog ate your homework". It has been my experience that kit patterns are seldom available separately - so sellilng you a replacement was a positive thing.
> Frankly -- I avoid kits as the yarn is usually not as good as I would buy separately.
> 
> I know you are disappointed and probably frustrated, but chalk it up to a life experience.


Hear [email protected]%t happens and the company didn't perform as you expected them to. As Elsie says move on.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Melodypop said:


> What part of I was willing to pay for a replacement pattern, but did not, because the cost was too expensive did you not get. Expressed my disappointment. Sorry you feel the need to yell at me.


As no letters/words of mine were not posted in capital letters, I was not yelling at you. Yes, if you go to Mary Maxim and pay them (they hold the copyright) for this pattern, then that is fine and totally legal. If you pay someone else for a photocopy of the pattern, that is wrong. The cost does not factor into right and wrong and the integrity of doing what is right. Anyone who does wrong just because they can get away with it, has no integrity. By the same reasoning, they themselves are engaging in "poor customer service".


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you, I did look online and am able to find one close enough to get me going again on this one. I appreciate your sugestion. Also, I will be able to create my own pattern from what I have and will be able to publish it because there will be enough changes in it to make it my own.

M



5mmdpns said:


> nannyberfa said:
> 
> 
> > Melodypop, just research online and you will find the pattern for less. I wanted the pattern of cathederal rose stained glass, knit or crochet, afghan and couldn't afford the 89.00 price on it. So I searched and paid 3.00 for it and it was perfectly legal. I checked.
> ...


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

The BOLD is also yelling, at 78 years young, I did not apprecate that. Still dispointed.

M



5mmdpns said:


> Melodypop said:
> 
> 
> > What part of I was willing to pay for a replacement pattern, but did not, because the cost was too expensive did you not get. Expressed my disappointment. Sorry you feel the need to yell at me.
> ...


----------



## Louismom (Aug 7, 2012)

I agree. Talk to a supervisor, that will usually help.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Actually it will NOT be your creation! What do you do when you have to join a new skein of yarn...call a magician?

This whole thread has disgusted me!


----------



## suegrandma (Aug 17, 2012)

it's not flawed it's just where they'be joined it together i find this all the time in other kinds of yarn


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

iF YOU CAN SEND THEM A COPY OF THIS POST, I BET THAT WOULD GET THEM THINKING MORE!!


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

oops. Sorry I "yelled". I didn't realize my caps were on....



marimom said:


> iF YOU CAN SEND THEM A COPY OF THIS POST, I BET THAT WOULD GET THEM THINKING MORE!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Melodypop said:


> The BOLD is also yelling, at 78 years young, I did not apprecate that. Still dispointed.
> 
> M
> 
> ...


Nope bold is not yelling, it is used to emphasize words. That is the ethics of the social internet posting standards. It has nothing at all to do with how old or young a person is. The posting in all capitals is frowned on here at Knitting Paradise and is posted in the rules and regulations of the Knitting Paradise.


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

Forget it.


----------



## ladylavender (May 18, 2011)

This is from "NetManners.com:
... people increase the font size, make bold, and change the text color from black to red. To the majority, this is perceived as shouting ... Those three formatting actions were specifically taken to increase the emphasis of their words. Of course they were making a strong point by doing so!
It seems a healthy chunk of onliners do not understand the nuances of communicating online...
Intent is intent. Caps means yelling and making things bigger, bolder and/or in red type would indicate a strong comment...
To make type larger, bolder and in red to stand out from the rest of a post is making a point. Otherwise, what was the point  just because? Why make your font bigger, bolder and in red  for aesthetics?


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I have to wonder, if you purchased a fine crystal vase and your dog knocked it off a table, would you expect the shop to replace it at a reduced price? If you drove your brand new car into a brick wall, would you expect the dealer to replace the car at a reduced price?

Own your mistakes, you will learn from them. By the way, you might want to keep a better eye on things and away from the destructive doggie or hire a dog trainer.


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

Marilyn803 said:


> I've been knitting for 50 years. When I begain knitting, there not knots in yarn, so what's happened over the years? They've relaxed the standards.
> 
> I seem to remember that yarn came in smaller skeins in the past. My mother used to get her yarn from the LYS and the owner would put it aside for her. Then every week or so, I would be sent to buy a couple more skeins. We couldn't afford to buy the whole amount needed at that time. If the skeins were indeed smaller, then they would be less likely to have knots, but you would still be doing the same amount of joining.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Have bought from Mary Maxim a lot of times and no problems (including the Twin Tree of Life afghan someone features here recently). I've never considered a knot to be a yarn flaw--if the yarn thinned out or something that I would consider a flaw. I won't dump on them just for this...


----------



## Blue_Carol (May 28, 2012)

elsiemarley said:


> It is not at all uncommon to find a knot or a slub in yarn -- cut it out, splice the yarn and move on-- I have found this in all qualities and prices of yarn. Relativly speaking this was a pretty inexpensive project -- and it was not the fault of the company that "the dog ate your homework". It has been my experience that kit patterns are seldom available separately - so sellilng you a replacement was a positive thing.
> Frankly -- I avoid kits as the yarn is usually not as good as I would buy separately.
> 
> I know you are disappointed and probably frustrated, but chalk it up to a life experience.


I agree... BTW, how much would you be willing to pay to insure that there were no knots in your yarn?


----------



## mimsey (Apr 10, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> I think I would call back and ask for a Supervisor and just tell them that you are a member of KP and that you can post this experience and reach thousands of knitters, crocheters, cross stitchers, etc. and tell them your experience with Mary Maxim and they could lose alot of business with just that one posting. Tell them you want yarn replaced (and are willing to send bad yarn back when you receive replacement)and a copy of the first sheet of the pattern. You have paid for the kit and all you are asking is to receive the kit in workable condition. Ok, so puppy chewed up pattern, but, that is just good customer service. I think letting them know about KP and your ability to reach so many people, should move them to do something.


I'd go further ... send them a link to this page. That should give them an indication what bad customer services actually means. It was always bad business practise but probably not as damaging before we all found the internet and ways of sharing our experiences. Then at worst it was a group of friends, relatives and neighbours ... Now the whole world can read about it.


----------



## ladylavender (May 18, 2011)

And on a personal note: If a particular post "disgusts you" Don't read the post! It's that simple, sort of like changing the channel when a program "disgusts" you.


----------



## Annna723 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi Where there's a problem there is a good/well great salution!
1. you should send them the chewed up instructions and request them to replace it.. so you can complete the kit.
2. The knot in the yarn is really not a really big thing as long as the color matches... but I agree it's not perfect and the $10. coupon is well a bandaide.
3.*** for everyone.
I have learned to a. take a copy of the original & put it in a 3 ring binder plastic protector page if your going to be taking it around with you .... Leave the original in also a 3 ring binder plastic protector page on the shielf at home.. up high..out of the reach of you / children / guests / and yes animals chew chew LOL... 
I've learned this lesson everyone should also. 
It's far cheeper n better to make a copy & buy the protectors than try to work with a dog earred pattern or .. Think then you have a perfect original pattern.. to trade or just keep... 
**Last salution is to down load the original pattern for safe keeping... 
** Never crum up an original pattern unless you can easily replace it... 
Free is the best pattern... 
Last if they don't want to replace the patterns send it all back and demand a refund... Ann Chg


----------



## Pattyjoyce (Apr 27, 2012)

In years past I never found a knot in a skein. Now it is common. Recently I bought some expensive yarn & there were several knots in one skein & always one in each of the others. Very disappointing.


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

Melodypop said:


> I purchased a Crocheted Cardigan kit by Mary Maxim and the yarn was flawed. I sent them a picture of the flawed yarn. They would not replace it, but would give me $10 off on my next order. The kit was $27.49 with shipping. I felt that the yarn should have been replaced. I had already completed the yoke of the cardigan. Then on top of that I was house sitting my sons dogs while they went on a cruise to Alaska. The pattern dropped on the floor and I did not notice it right away. Well, the puppies got ahold of it and chewed the top of the first page. I again called Mary Maxim, they would not send me out a copy of the chewed page. I was told that they would send me a new pattern ¬(2 pages) for $4.00 plus $2.00 shipping. I am very discouraged. I feel I already spent enough for the pattern and yarn in the first place. Hoping someone purchased this pattern and would be willing to make a copy of the first page, so I can continue with the Cardigan. Thank you for listening. I have included the pictures that I sent to Mary Maxim about the yarn.


Thanks, I won't be shopping there. 
This knot in the yarn looks like a good place for the magic knot or even braiding to join the ends. Youtube is great for instructions.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?
v=kVVmVC8tCrs&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Blue_Carol (May 28, 2012)

courier770 said:


> Norma, to copy and send the pattern is a violation of copyright law!
> 
> I'm sort of disappointed myself to hear so many backing this totally baseless complaint and trashing of a retailer that has been around as long as Mary Maxim has been.
> 
> ...


It actually sounds as though the company has great customer service.


----------



## Annna723 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi Lavender Lady, ?? You made me laugh so hard .. that's my saying also Change the channel. I've been using it for years..
IRIS 
Is that a photo of your Iris?? I have beautiful Pink / light blue / a few others have to wait to bloom to remember which is which one whata trade I'd love to get a few baby's from yours... Ann Chg [email protected]


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I've never bought from Mary Maxim, and now... I never will. I'm sorry, you have had such bad customer service. I would not let it go... I would contact them again, ask for the Manager of customer service... don't just talk to a phone rep. If that doesn't help, write a letter to the chairman or president of the company.


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

This will be the last time address this. I was doing a favor dog sitting the puppies at considerable cost to myself. I did not expect them to replace my pattern for free. (the dogs also chewed my sandles, but did not expect the shoe company to replace my shoes). As I stated, I just thought that the price for a replacement pattern was excessive after my purchasing the kit to begin with. I will leave this issue on this forum, and thank those that were encouraging, and let me express my disappointment. M


courier770 said:


> I have to wonder, if you purchased a fine crystal vase and your dog knocked it off a table, would you expect the shop to replace it at a reduced price? If you drove your brand new car into a brick wall, would you expect the dealer to replace the car at a reduced price?
> 
> Own your mistakes, you will learn from them. By the way, you might want to keep a better eye on things and away from the destructive doggie or hire a dog trainer.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

LindaH said:


> Seriously, I would call back and escalate the call to the supervisors who can make a decision to replace your product. It is obviously defective, and they should be happily replacing it for you. Escalate the call. It usually works like a charm when you do.


I totally agree, and if you've been a "loyal" customer in the past, be certain to point that out. You may want to let the supervisor know that you blog on KP with it's XXX number of members world-wide, and that the KP members suggested that you try to talk with a supervisor...you in effect, are acknowledging that you've gotten word out about MM's lack of customer service...a company like MM does not want negative publicity, I'm sure! Good luck...and let us know how things turn out!! Very best wishes for success this time!


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

I agree with all of the suggestions above and I really hope you get some results. I for one will not bother shopping there!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I ordered one of their child's dress pattern kits awhile ago. The pattern did not make sense at all--no matter what I tried to figure it out, nothing worked (the skirt always ended up looking like a small blanket). I emailed them about it and never got an response. I ended up redesigning it. After that I have been hesitant to order any kits from them; just knit & crochet supplies. Carlyta


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

I had a problem like this but not with wool , I had purchased hair pieces and at the time I was blonde , they sent me two in black Dah! I had all my communications with them and when they refused to send me the pieces after I sent the other two back I made a decision to get a hold of the Better Business Bureau that was there and I am in Canada , it didnt take long before they got a hold of me and decided to take care of business , of course there was every excuse under the sun but by doing what I did I got it all taken care of ...this works so do try it !!


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

You might want to go back and mention to them that you posted this and there are a lot of people going to see it and realize that they are not a good company to deal with. It might just spur them on to help you in some way. I know how customer service should work in order to keep the customer coming back. Let them know you are not a happy camper and others are backing you up.


----------



## ladylavender (May 18, 2011)

Susannahp: Are you talking about hair pieces from Mary Maxim? Or about another company? I ask because Mary Maxim is a Canadian company with it's main store in Paris, Ontario.


----------



## ladylavender (May 18, 2011)

Annna723 - yes, that is one of my Irises and one of my favorites. Send me a PM with your address and I'll send you some rissomes from it if I can remember exactly where it is planted. You may end up with some beige ones if my recall goes bad. This is the time of year here in Indiana to dig up and divide the plants. BTW, you should see my purple ones when they bloom in May.


----------



## joyceann (Oct 16, 2011)

I ordered two kits from them. The yarn is perfect. The service was great. I ordered the Child,s version of the one you ordered ....I think. I was planning on ordering the adult version for my DIL's birthday. That way mother and daughter can match. If those directions will help, I would be happy to send you a copy. Just pm me.

Joyce


----------



## Maxine1944 (Jun 7, 2012)

I agree entirely. Finding a join or a slub in yarn is commonplace. All you do is cut the yarn and join another piece. If you are knitting flat, frog back to the beginning of the row and join the yarn (after cutting out the flaw) at the beginning of the row. 

I was chagrinned, too, when it first happened to me. But, now I know that even the most expensive yarns can have joins in them.

Congrats to you for using the word "disappointed." That is the way to look at it. It's realistic. But, your work can be salvaged. I would look on Ravelry to see if you can find someone else who has done this project. That person may have the instructions and be willing to fax you a copy. Then, you'l be "in like Flynn," as the saying goes. Good luck!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

joyceann said:


> I ordered two kits from them. The yarn is perfect. The service was great. I ordered the Child,s version of the one you ordered ....I think. I was planning on ordering the adult version for my DIL's birthday. That way mother and daughter can match. If those directions will help, I would be happy to send you a copy. Just pm me.
> 
> Joyce


And that is totally illegal and you have no integrity. This pattern is copyrighted and is owned by Mary Maxim.


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

I hope this isn't the last word. It is regarding the lady who said that it is impossible to make yarn without breaks. Whatever - it should not be passed on to the customer to fix. The people selling it should sell it in top condition, and they should find out how to process yarn and fix the breaks, then they would be selling yarn in good order. seamus.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Maxine1944 said:


> I agree entirely. Finding a join or a slub in yarn is commonplace. All you do is cut the yarn and join another piece. If you are knitting flat, frog back to the beginning of the row and join the yarn (after cutting out the flaw) at the beginning of the row.
> 
> I was chagrinned, too, when it first happened to me. But, now I know that even the most expensive yarns can have joins in them.
> 
> Congrats to you for using the word "disappointed." That is the way to look at it. It's realistic. But, your work can be salvaged. I would look on Ravelry to see if you can find someone else who has done this project. That person may have the instructions and be willing to fax you a copy. Then, you'l be "in like Flynn," as the saying goes. Good luck!


Again illegal. She would have to pay Mary Maxim for the pattern as it is copyrighted to them.


----------



## babydollkelly (Jul 7, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your bad experience with Mary Maxim. I have purchased several sweater kits from them in the past with no problems. I even had a problem with a pair of scissors for cutting plastic canvas that didn't come together enough to cut the plastic and I called them and they sent me a new pair! I haven't delt with them much in the past 10 years but it sounds like things have changed. Maybe someone different is running it. They need a wakeup call. Not good customer service now!


----------



## joyceann (Oct 16, 2011)

Oh....ok I am sorry. I will not do that.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

babydollkelly said:


> Sorry to hear about your bad experience with Mary Maxim. I have purchased several sweater kits from them in the past with no problems. I even had a problem with a pair of scissors for cutting plastic canvas that didn't come together enough to cut the plastic and I called them and they sent me a new pair! I haven't delt with them much in the past 10 years but it sounds like things have changed. Maybe someone different is running it. They need a wakeup call. Not good customer service now!


No change in their good customer service. Some things wanted by the customer are not always available to them and this is not poor customer service.

Yarn having a knot or two in it is not a poor customer service issue. It is normal for that amount of yarn, 1200 yards, to have joins in it.

Requesting that Mary Maxim replace for free a pattern that the dog chewed is not realistic. The pattern destruction was not the fault of Mary Maxim but was the fault of the customer who failed to look after it. The pattern is copyrighted by Mary Maxim and is a sold pattern, not a freebie. (How many people would contact Mary Maxim claiming they are owed a free pattern because the customer was at fault?)


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

How wise of you to post your experience with the thousands of crafters on this KP Forum. Alerting others of poor customer service from an online vendor can certainly hurt their sales. Any supervisor or CEO of a company would want to squash any negative publicity. Too bad this company treats customers in this manner. I already threw out my catalogs and deleted their email address from my contact list.
There's too many good vendors out there who value their customers to bother with ones that don't. Best regards, Patricia


----------



## 2mchyrn (Jun 17, 2012)

That always has worked for me. If they are still not showing "good faith" I would let them know that you belong to an international knitting/crocheting page and you will post the product and their responses to you.
Joann


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

If you expect "perfection" then you should be perfect yourself and that just isn't possible.

It doesn't matter if it was the posters dog or a dog she was "doggie sitting" for...if you don't protect your property you have no one to blame but yourself. Expecting a company to take a "loss" because you were remiss is foolhardy. The dog chewed your sandals well talk to the owner of the dog or put your sandals where the dog cannot get to them.

We have become a society that blames everyone for our own mistakes when we should be learning from them. 

As for t hose who say yarn should have no knots..how the heck do you join a new skein? Do you lack the skill to do this?

I just paid well over $100.00 for a kit, been very pleased with it, despite a few minor glitches in the pattern.

I'm not perfect, I don't expect anyone else to be.


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

ladylavender said:


> Susannahp: Are you talking about hair pieces from Mary Maxim? Or about another company? I ask because Mary Maxim is a Canadian company with it's main store in Paris, Ontario.


No I was talking about a company in California that sold wigs and hairpieces , if she writes to the better business bureau she will get some action , I live in one country and had to report these ppl in another, so I know she can do the same , all she needs is a computer , find the BBB is where Mary Maxim is and then send it in , these companies wether US or Canadian based dont like to have a mark against them with the Better Business Bureau and will try to avoid it all all costs ...she will get action that is guaranteed!!


----------



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Norma, to copy and send the pattern is a violation of copyright law!
> 
> I'm sort of disappointed myself to hear so many backing this totally baseless complaint and trashing of a retailer that has been around as long as Mary Maxim has been.
> 
> ...


I just want to say, it doesn't matter whether the industry allows 3 knots per skein, and it doesn't matter that the dog ate a page of her pattern and it's not Mary Maxims fault. The issue is customer service. The only thing that should matter is that the customer was not happy. PERIOD.

How friggen hard is it to put a page in the scanner, scan it and email it to the customer? What would it take. 30 seconds. a minute, maybe? That's just good business, and I'd do it for one of my customers in a heartbeat.

And stop calling her irresponsible and careless. These things happen to the best of us. YOU too!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

susannahp said:


> ladylavender said:
> 
> 
> > Susannahp: Are you talking about hair pieces from Mary Maxim? Or about another company? I ask because Mary Maxim is a Canadian company with it's main store in Paris, Ontario.
> ...


But the Better Business Bureau has nothing to do with this. The gal was not happy with the fact that there were knots in the yarn. Yarn knots are standard in yarn balls.

The Better Business Bureau has nothing to do with the fact that the dog destroyed part of her pattern.

The only action she will get once the BBB has finished their investigation would be to tell her, "sorry you should have known what the yarn standards are for quality and this yarn falls within those standards. The dog destroying your pattern which you obviously left out in a place where the dog could get access to it was not the fault of the Mary Maxim and therefore they are not responsible."


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hold on a minute...since copyright is involved here it's not a matter of scanning the pattern. First of all doing that can result in the actual holder of the copyright losing control. Apparently you do NOT understand copyright. Secondly, scanning and emailing a copyrighted pattern can result in loss of control..since multiple copies could be printed.

It is NOT the job of the retailer to cover a loss suffered from the purchasers lack of diligence. 

I also have to wonder the exact wording of the request for replacement of the pattern page.

When you purchase something it is YOUR job to take care of it...weren't we all taught to take care of our possessions in grade school?

If you don't like knots in yarn perhaps you should take up another hobby.

Again, if you think you can produce an endless strand of yarn, show up at my house, I'll gladly offer up one of my spinning wheels for you to try your hand at producing thousands of yards of yarn without a single knot.

When I'm irresponsible and careless I don't try to shift the blame to others. Once again our "entitlement attitude" rears it's ugly head.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I agree that this is not Mary Maxums fault here. I have even gotten red heart yarn with knots a simple russian join can fix the problem easily. As for the page the dog eat well, maybe someone has the pattern and can send you that first page. However, copyrights may be involved. Mary Maxium at worst could just charge you for a new pattern though it is in a kit that is probably how you will need to get it again. Yet there is no excuse for bad customer service. I Just recently made some purchases from them and had no problems other than a damaged puzzle box. Nothing was lost so far. I have yet to start them and I am sure if something is amiss I could get it corrected.


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> joyceann said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered two kits from them. The yarn is perfect. The service was great. I ordered the Child,s version of the one you ordered ....I think. I was planning on ordering the adult version for my DIL's birthday. That way mother and daughter can match. If those directions will help, I would be happy to send you a copy. Just pm me.
> ...


Yes, that pattern is copyrighted, but Christine PAID for the rights to have a copy. Unfortunately, things do happen. It is called LIFE. I don't see any harm in one person who has paid, sending it to another who has paid. I do see a lot of harm in poor customer service. Integrity? I see no lapse in integrity, Joyce was just trying to fix a wrong. Judge not lest ye be judged. over and out


----------



## nancy'sfancys (Mar 14, 2012)

Sorry, but isn't the "flaw" just a simple knot in the yarn? I come across those sometimes and cut out the knot, do a join and move on. If there were
lots of knots or huge variation in yarn color/diameter I'd see a problem, but I think the occasional knot is inevitable and easily worked around. As for the pattern, could you use the credit they gave you? I put my patterns in plastic 
sheet protector sleeves, then I can keep them neat in a binder or remove the plastic sheet with the paper pattern in it to work a pattern. Keeps my papers in better shape that way, and my cats don't mess them up. Good luck with your project.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Redhatchris, sorry that you do NOT understand copyright. When you purchase something it is YOUR responsibility to protect it. It doesn't matter what it is. When you purchase copyrighted material you purchase ONE copy and ONLY one copy.

If your dog ate a Michael Jackson video..well that's your problem not the estate of Mr. Jackson. If your dog ate a copy of a John Gresham book...your problem not Mr. Greshams..and if your dog ate a Picasso painting it's YOUR problem!


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

That's a very bad fault in the yarn. A good company would have replaced that without a second thought.


----------



## grammyscraps (Jun 16, 2011)

I've not posted on here before but have read this forum every day for over a year now. I've thought about posting a couple of questions (I'm a fairly new off and on knitter and crocheter) but quite frankly, after reading some of the nasty responses on this thread, I don't think I shall.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

5mm, my pattern was online, and supposedly it was exclusive to Mary Maxim. This one may be also.


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Oh to be perfect in this world. Even when you ar convinced you are perfect, you will discover at some point in time that you are far from it.There will also come a point in time when you will find yourself in a situation that you cannot fathom the answer to. I dont expect endless yarn. Normally an item is put on the market in good condition to be usuable. It should be sold with instuctions on how to make it usuable for everyone not just the young folks with all facilities at hand. It isn't that the company is right, it is that they have lost a customer. How many do they have to keep losing them? seamus.


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Actually it will NOT be your creation! What do you do when you have to join a new skein of yarn...call a magician?
> 
> This whole thread has disgusted me!


You are a very sarcastic person, and actually, your posts disgust me. 
If the post disgusts you, don't read it!


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

grammyscraps said:


> I've not posted on here before but have read this forum every day for over a year now. I've thought about posting a couple of questions (I'm a fairly new off and on knitter and crocheter) but quite frankly, after reading some of the nasty responses on this thread, I don't think I shall.


Sorry, grammyscraps. Some of these discussions do get quite heated. It's best just to not read the ones that disturb you. There really is a lot of good information on this forum, and most people are kind and helpful. I agree though, some of the responses make you nervous about posting anything.


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

grammyscraps said:


> I've not posted on here before but have read this forum every day for over a year now. I've thought about posting a couple of questions (I'm a fairly new off and on knitter and crocheter) but quite frankly, after reading some of the nasty responses on this thread, I don't think I shall.


Please don't judge all of us by what a few are posting.


----------



## Pattyjoyce (Apr 27, 2012)

Sometimes when there is a knot in the yarn the color is off. I was knitting a sweater when I came upon a knot & had to order more yarn ( and wait for it's arrival & also pay more postage) & begin again in order for the color to be right. Also have had problems with self striping yarn being off because of a knot & a change in color right in the middle where it shows.


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

I reckon they will have lost more by treating you like this than the replacement would have cost.


----------



## drShe (Feb 1, 2012)

I copied the entire 11 pages and forwarded it to [email protected] "suggesting" that they follow through with their policy of GUARENTEED SATISFACTION. 
The power of the internet can be amazing! Let us know if they change their tune.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ok, everyone here is what Mary Maxim says about their service and the items purchased through them. This is taken from their order form and so every customer reads it and knows what their policy is. The capital letters are theirs and not mine so I am not yelling. The information that is bolded is theirs so I am not putting my emphasis on this.

"QUALITY GUARANTEE*
For *58*years our customers have been able to shop from Mary Maxim with complete confidence. If for any reason you are not completely satisfied with any item purchased from our catalogue, please call for a return authorization number and return the item in *resalable* condition within *6 months* and we will promptly and cheerfully exchange the item or refund the merchandise value. *Remember to call Customer Service for a return authorization number before returning your item.*"


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Please grammyscraps don't give up, it is so fun(normally) and full of information.


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

Okay, I said I was not going to discus this any more, but after reading your research on "Quality Guarantee" I do want to let you know, I did call customer service and was not given the option for a return authorization number. It was as I stated before. We will give you $10.00 off on your next purchase. Melody



5mmdpns said:


> Ok, everyone here is what Mary Maxim says about their service and the items purchased through them. This is taken from their order form and so every customer reads it and knows what their policy is. The capital letters are theirs and not mine so I am not yelling. The information that is bolded is theirs so I am not putting my emphasis on this.
> 
> "QUALITY GUARANTEE*
> For *58*years our customers have been able to shop from Mary Maxim with complete confidence. If for any reason you are not completely satisfied with any item purchased from our catalogue, please call for a return authorization number and return the item in *resalable* condition within *6 months* and we will promptly and cheerfully exchange the item or refund the merchandise value. *Remember to call Customer Service for a return authorization number before returning your item.*"


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Rusty's Mom said:


> Just because the yarn had a knot doesn't mean it's flawed. Except for the yarn, it looked fine to me. Just cut the yarn before you come to it. Also, they are allowed to have up to three knots in a skein. Also, it was not their fault that your puppy chewed up the pattern, so they have no obligation to replace it and I don't think that they should replace the yarn. Since you were so unhappy with the yarn, what you should have done is to repack the kit and send it back and you should have asked for a refund.


This would be my thinking about the whole thing.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Melodypop said:


> Okay, I said I was not going to discus this any more, but after reading your research on "Quality Guarantee" I do want to let you know, I did call customer service and was not given the option for a return authorization number. It was as I stated before. We will give you $10.00 off on your next purchase. Melody
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You were not able to return the items in resalable condition, so no you would not have gotten an authorization number. They did not breach any of their policies, but you asked them to breach it. It is two totally separate issues.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Judyh...do you understand copyright? ARe you a copyrighted designer? I'm not being sarcastic, I make a portion of my living from my copyrighted patterns. How about you?

A knitter of experience has the skills to cut out a simple knot and complete an invisible join.

Mary Maxim has been around a great many years. Neither of the complaints by original poster have merit.

Move along folks, nothing to see here.


----------



## gabby5 (Dec 27, 2011)

Wow been loving the heated discussions or rants!
All over knots in wool and a chewed pattern unbelievable.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gabby5 said:


> Wow been loving the heated discussions or rants!
> All over knots in wool and a chewed pattern unbelievable.


Actually the discussion is around whether or not Mary Maxim is giving out poor customer service to the this person. This person can not hold Mary Maxim responsible for the things she is experiencing. What she is doing is asking Mary Maxim to breach their Quality Guarantee which I posted for everyone to read.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Call and ask to speak to a supervisor right off the bat. The people you talked with are probably paid minimum wage and most likely hired right off the street too, and don't care one way or the other about a customer. I once had an experience and I ended my speel with "I will tell my friends, and I have lots of friends". Until then I could not seem to get their attention, not even with 'I will tell my friends', but when I said I had lots of friends, a light seemed to come on with the guy and he changed his tune, but I told him I was done with him, going to find some friends! It's amazing how much further you can get with talking to a supervisor. Ask them what they would do if this happened to them.


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

gabby5 said:


> Wow been loving the heated discussions or rants!
> All over knots in wool and a chewed pattern unbelievable.


You should read some of the ones where people have posted a joke, to which others have taken exception, or thought it was real. You can almost see the sparks fly from your monitor. :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

deshka said:


> Call and ask to speak to a supervisor right off the bat. The people you talked with are probably paid minimum wage and most likely hired right off the street too, and don't care one way or the other about a customer. I once had an experience and I ended my speel with "I will tell my friends, and I have lots of friends". Until then I could not seem to get their attention, not even with 'I will tell my friends', but when I said I had lots of friends, a light seemed to come on with the guy and he changed his tune, but I told him I was done with him, going to find some friends! It's amazing how much further you can get with talking to a supervisor. Ask them what they would do if this happened to them.


I would guess that you know nothing about Mary Maxim from what you posted here. That is not the case. You call them and ask them yourself.


----------



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Judyh...do you understand copyright? ARe you a copyrighted designer? I'm not being sarcastic, I make a portion of my living from my copyrighted patterns. How about you?
> 
> A knitter of experience has the skills to cut out a simple knot and complete an invisible join.
> 
> ...


We all understand copyright just fine Courier. Give it a rest and stop insulting everyone.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Is there a full moon???


----------



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

She was trying to return an unused cone of yarn to them for a replacement. If they thought it was in saleable condition when they sent it to her, then by their own standards it should still be in resaleable condition when they get it back. She wasn't satisfied. Their terms say if you are dissatisfied for ANY reason they will replace it. So that's what they should do.


----------



## Laneyb (Apr 14, 2012)

Defiantly call and speak to a supervisor. If the first supervisor can't or won't help, to go their supervisor.


----------



## joycie3 (Aug 30, 2011)

Always keep in mind that is considered okay to have up to 3flaws per skein according to the industry. Also, the animal you were housesitting messed up the pattern. I feel you have the right to the page that is messed up, but not sure about the yarn. I will keep ordering from Mary Maxim as they have treated me fair and I get my orders promptly.


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

No surprise - Mary Maxim's had bad service 40 years ago and has not changed. I swore off them then - have never bought there since - and listened thru a terrible story of their tent sale two weeks ago. Amazes me how when people hear the stories of bad service they try it out for themselves.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

OH for heaven sakes if you do not understand copyright protection please take the time to read up on it. If you aren't capable of dealing with a knot, find a new hobby. What disgusts me about this thread is the amount of people willing to jump on the band wagon to bash a well known and long time retailer over an issue that is beyond the control of them and an issue that is covered by "industry standard".

If the worst thing you've ever encountered in life is a knot in yarn and a dog chewing up a pattern, consider yourself lucky!


----------



## Momma Osa (May 1, 2011)

I agree with LindaH...call back and demand to talk to a supervisor or a "higher up." Be very firm in what you expect. I would also tell them that you are surprised at their poor business attitude considering that they are such a well known company. I would also tell them that you have warned others about their concerns. For sure, I won't buy from them. Sorry for your experience.

Momma Osa


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Tee Hee, some people need a place to rant and rave. We can delete what we don't want to read and laugh otherwise. Just don't take anything personally. Don't be afraid to post your comment. It may be just what someone needs to hear. This KP Forum is a fabulous place with the nicest people. Patricia


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

Yes I agree with the other call them again and ask for supervisor and write a letter addressed to the company President. keep a copy also President dont always know that things lower down are handled in a non comprising manner which leads to loss of patroons.


----------



## Annna723 (Nov 30, 2011)

Protect your Original patterns. bring along a copy in a protector pages... 
Hi Dear lady, 
I hope you read my post to your problem as well as everyone else.. I feel you did the best by making your own pattern up ... A lot of times there are so many other ways to skin a cat.. so to speak..After the free for all your post created (laughing so hard)... you give to much credit to the very few crack pots..
I do agree with one reply as the kit 'sometimes is /or isn't a deal'. quality of yarn can always be checked out before ordering a kit.. by: Checking what is included: price of yarns with quality you need. what is included in the kit. sometimes you end up getting the pattern free with the price of a kit..

*Why not check out the Library for a pattern/on line for free patterns/make up your own/buy it second hand/from others on Knitting Paradise or from the Co. you have the credit from. *BUT as I said "protect the original" .. do not put your self in the same poss-ion again, it's frustrating to get started and not know what to do to finish your project. *Yep I'm yelling ... 
LOL BIG TIME ........
5mmdpns
courier770
You 2 are so obscenely funny... do you have nothing better to do than make your self look uninformed and s_u_i_d... 
If you don't like the subject change topics... Change the channel!
(credit to other poster - you know who you are from a very wise lady)
If your so much on copyright law you'd know more of intent.
All this women wanted to do was finish her project which yes she paid for... LOL top part or part her family's dog chewed doesn't matter... not one little bit. all she was looking for was the part that was missing... this is not infringing on copy right law... 
FYI: 
There are so so so many published artists that have free patterns, quilters BOM that give the BOM's free for the entire project. Before they publish a book... get in the real world... If you like a free pattern of there's you are more than likely to buy their book / patterns / go to their web sight or seek out at the store their products... 
Like examples: Sights for cooking recipes Watch www.foodnetwork.com/diners-drive-ins-and-dives/index.html .. Have you ever heard of Chefs who are on TV programs? Do you think by giving the recipe of a given restaurant they are hurt?? NO! They are getting free advertising... for having been on the program, having note worthy food...they are on the map ... more business is generated.. bottom line $ in their pockets... 
Let's talk about others Yarn geeks / the yarn Dude http://blog.thecrochetdude.com/2010/02/05/stitch-nation-yarns.aspx he was a guest and has many how to patterns / stitches / etc. for free..reason he wants to be scene/ he wants you to know who he is. He now makes bucks cause CAUSE of recognition... people buy from him WHY CAUSE the more you see a person the more you'll buy their products / what they endorse / commercial use... 
Do you understand this concept..???? It's called MARKETING.
OH YES Customer relations is very important to this.... A satisfied customer will tell so many people to buy from them... a dis-satisfied person will tell the world... don't buy and why...
Last copy right infringement... if it's for personal use and not to resell in quantity or mass produced... this is the main reason to copyright... not one old lady finishing her project... 
To close my wish is to have you finish the project post the photo & when you wear it get a chuckle from all the hub bub... Beeeee Happy Crochet/Knit/ Create all in good health have fun. Ann Chg.....


----------



## jane.e.bird (Aug 14, 2012)

I don't see the pattern name or number that you are looking for so I can see if I have it to send to you.
Jane


----------



## suzette770 (Apr 12, 2012)

First I would try the suggestions mentioned; supervisor, BBB, AG. Then if you don't get satisfaction, perhaps it would be fun if all KP members wrote a note to Mary Maxim Co. to register disappointment at how one of it's members was treated and said we will not order from them since this is the way they treat customers.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

Melodypop said:


> I purchased a Crocheted Cardigan kit by Mary Maxim and the yarn was flawed. I sent them a picture of the flawed yarn. They would not replace it, but would give me $10 off on my next order. The kit was $27.49 with shipping. I felt that the yarn should have been replaced. I had already completed the yoke of the cardigan. Then on top of that I was house sitting my sons dogs while they went on a cruise to Alaska. The pattern dropped on the floor and I did not notice it right away. Well, the puppies got ahold of it and chewed the top of the first page. I again called Mary Maxim, they would not send me out a copy of the chewed page. I was told that they would send me a new pattern ¬(2 pages) for $4.00 plus $2.00 shipping. I am very discouraged. I feel I already spent enough for the pattern and yarn in the first place. Hoping someone purchased this pattern and would be willing to make a copy of the first page, so I can continue with the Cardigan. Thank you for listening. I have included the pictures that I sent to Mary Maxim about the yarn.


If you paid with a credit card they can take care of the complaint for you.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

What is a supervisor going to do? Beat the dog for eating the pattern? Excuse an industry standard for a knot? Give me a break.

We have evolved into a society that not only blames others for our own action(or inaction) but for faulting others for our own shortcomings.

Write your own patterns (let the untrained dog chew them up), spin your own yarn, then you won't have anyone to blame but yourself! Call the local grocer and blame them for your obesity because you aren't smart enough to eat a balanced diet...call the vending machine company and complain that you're diabetes is out of control because you consume junk food all day long.

The DOG chewed up the pattern, it could have easily have chewed up the TV cord..would you blame the electronics company for this?

Come on folks use some common sense...oh wait that would be "common"...use some "uncommon sense". Mary Maxim is not responsible for the dog chewing up the pattern and a knot in yarn is not uncommon. 

How many of you are perfect? I know I'm not perfect so I don't expect perfection from others. Since I understand the process of yarn manufacturing, I realize that an odd knot now and then shouldn't be a problem of catastrophic proportions.

We are now on 12 pages of a "rant" that is not substantiated, a boycott that is not warranted and please, someone, anyone tell me when a knot in yarn has caused loss of life and limb?

If you are a perfect knitter who has never once, ever made a mistake I might be willing to concede that perfection "might" be expected. A not t hat long ago post about correcting a mistake opened my eyes...everyone made excuses about mistakes...citing "it makes an item unique"..."no one is perfect"...how the heck do you justify imperfections on our part..but not on the part of others? Wouldn't you call that a double standard?


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I agree with the others...phone back and speak to a supervisor. I bought a kit there once and the yarn stretched after being washed and they denied that it did. Wasn't impressed...


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Generally yarn doesn't stretch...but knitted yarn can. I spin...non elastic fibers don't stretch, knitting can stretch though. *rolls eyes* and girdles never shrunk!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Frogsong said:


> She was trying to return an unused cone of yarn to them for a replacement. If they thought it was in saleable condition when they sent it to her, then by their own standards it should still be in resaleable condition when they get it back. She wasn't satisfied. Their terms say if you are dissatisfied for ANY reason they will replace it. So that's what they should do.


Yes, the *unused cone* would have been fine. But she had already used part of the yarn to make part of the pattern. Also, having knots in 1200 yards of yarn is a standard thing acceptable for the yarn industry. She also wanted the pattern replaced that she had allowed the dog to destroy -- she could not return it in resalable condition as per the Mary Maxim Quality Guarantee.

As far as Ann Chg goes, I am not suicidal, nor am I uninformed. I was the one who did the research and posted the same a few pages back as to what the customer service policy of Mary Maxim is. So to that extent, I do not look or appear uninformed as to the policy and what this gal is trying to do. She is trying to not be responsible for her actions or lack of actions. She is wanting something for nothing. I would take it that you are uninformed and suicidal because of this??


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

Frogsong said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > Judyh...do you understand copyright? ARe you a copyrighted designer? I'm not being sarcastic, I make a portion of my living from my copyrighted patterns. How about you?
> ...


Thanks Frogsong. I wasn't going to waste any more time on Courier.


----------



## LADISKNITTING (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow! The bad review will cost them a bundle. How norrow
minded of the Co.


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

I had a similar problem with some yarn from MM. I called them about it and they not only gave me some suggestions for how to get around the problem areas, they also gave me a $20.00 credit on my acct for next time.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Copyright is a serious issue, if you don't think so then go ahead and run afoul of copyright law. You will find the fines and penalties quite steep.

Feel free to talk to the last person who lost to me in a copyright issue. They paid and they paid very dearly.

This whole thread is based on a "perception"..the perception regarding an industry standard regarding the manufacturing of yarn, the perception of copyright law but not true knowledge of that law and finally the issue of a dog basically "eating homework". 

As bandwagons go, this is a poor one to jump onto.


----------



## Suzeluvs2stix (Jun 11, 2011)

It is a knot. Just cut it and continue on. Take personal responsibility for the pattern. If you have to spend $$ to replace it, you will be more careful in the future. I worked in retail for decades and have heard all kinds of excuses. It is time retailers stop being so liberal in their return policies and trying to please everyone. This just makes the prices higher for everyone. Suze


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Melodypop said:


> I purchased a Crocheted Cardigan kit by Mary Maxim and the yarn was flawed. I sent them a picture of the flawed yarn. They would not replace it, but
> would give me $10 off on my next order.
> 
> Yes, I can understand your being irked. You DID spend a lot of money on this kit. But I can understand why the company wouldn't replace it, since this flaw is quite small and easy to work around. Just cut it out and keep on going. The puppies chewing up the pattern -- their fix does seem a bit expensive, but it really isn't their fault, after all -- not that you did anything terrible to cause it, either.
> ...


----------



## Suzeluvs2stix (Jun 11, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Generally yarn doesn't stretch...but knitted yarn can. I spin...non elastic fibers don't stretch, knitting can stretch though. *rolls eyes* and girdles never shrunk!


OUCH!!!! I remember wearing girdles. I remember peeling them off and having sore indentations. Never again...


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

I have had this same issue with Kroy sock yarn. Found a knot and like you said, they tied on the new yarn at a point where color pattern did not match at all. By the way, I have bought from MM for a long time and have never had a problem or found their yarn to be defective or poor quality. You usually get what you pay for.


nlbknitter said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > The industry standard is indeed 3 knots per skein/hank. There is a reason for this. Anyone who has visited a mill or is involved in spinning understands this. There are just some things that cannot be made in a never ending length...acrylic yarns tend to not have as many knots because acrylics are made from petrochemicals. When dealing with real fibers, it simply isn't possible.
> ...


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

I have re read most of the comments and after looking at the original photos and it is yarn on a come, the knot is there and in order for the machine doing it broke the thread some one maybe new tied a knot. cut it off and do it in a better way that you like. I thin knots are part of knitting in the long run. but write a letter to co as i said before they may respond some how to you about it. being nice sometimes gets us more rewards, but if it doesn't send it back and ask for a refund and some companies don't give refunds now day but a voucher for another product of your choice. what is their refund policy it is usually in catalog and online with order blanks I know LL Bean is they are not a yarn co but one I have done busines with and like.


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

Melodypop, This is a real pain when it happens.
Seems that you have so far only gotten their standard from-the-book answer. Do not give up. You are the customer and have paid for their product.
I recently had difficulty with Hobby Lobby, but held to my point and was satisfied when all was said and done. Just took some time and effort on my part. Shouldn't be necessary, but it was this time. Stick to it. pj stitches!



LindaH said:


> Seriously, I would call back and escalate the call to the supervisors who can make a decision to replace your product. It is obviously defective, and they should be happily replacing it for you. Escalate the call. It usually works like a charm when you do.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

That is a big price to pay. Glad you shared the no return news with the Forum. Shame on them. Hopefully you can hide the flow. I cut and start a new row while hiding the join in a seam. 
K


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

I would call them back and ask for a replacement kit, and then ask for their supervisor.... Tell them you are a member of Facebook and that all your friends will know about your customer service. And that your friends have friends and they have friends. Ask them if they would like to be black balled on facebook. I will bet you will get Some results from that...... Then tell them you are going you are going to place a piece in the newspaper, and the better Business Bureau. Can't hurt. I would call, and call, and call till the did something. Greased Wheel gets the grease!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Melodypop, I have purchased (what I consider) expensive yarn from a LYS and found knots in the skeins, just as I have found knots in yarn I have purchased online or from Joanne's, Hobby Lobby, etc. It's a very common occurrence. There are several methods for rejoining the yarn after you have cut the knot out. If you need help finding out how to do that I'm sure a lot of people here at KP will help you. Also, if the pattern arrived damaged from Mary Maxim I'm sure they would have replaced it. However, the pattern was damaged by your son's dog(s) and they shouldn't be expected to assume responsibility for that.


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello, 
I agree with Donniek and laurelarts. Another phone call, email the replies from Knitting Paradise and............ask to speak with a supervisor. THis is REALLY BAD customer service!!! Please let us know what happens.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Redhatchris said:


> Yes, that pattern is copyrighted, but Christine PAID for the rights to have a copy. Unfortunately, things do happen. It is called LIFE. I don't see any harm in one person who has paid, sending it to another who has paid. I do see a lot of harm in poor customer service. Integrity? I see no lapse in integrity, Joyce was just trying to fix a wrong. Judge not lest ye be judged. over and out


NO! Copyright law states that if you sell or give away the original chart, pattern, etc. you CANNOT keep a copy for yourself amd you cannot keep the original and give away or sell a copy of same.


----------



## Joan Thelma (Nov 18, 2011)

I agree with the majority of the posters here that have recommended to keep calling Mary Maxim and talking to a Supervisor. If you don't get any satisfaction from her/him, then ask to speak to a Manager.

If phone contact isn't achieving any results, make a copy of this topic and all the replies and send them to the President of Mary Maxim as proof of how effective word of mouth is and how far reaching bad advertisment for their Company is. I guarantee you that when top Management sees this, they will give you what you have asked for.

I had the same problems with Figi's Catalog Order - I persisted and on the third attempt, I got what I had asked for.

I have also ordered from Mary Maxim -but, depending on their treatment of you, I doubt if I will ever order anything more. Good Luck in pursuing this matter.


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

Frogsong said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > Norma, to copy and send the pattern is a violation of copyright law!
> ...


I couldn't agree with you more. Accidents happen. Companies with good customer service can make it all better (within reason, of course). We're not talking about expensive vases, or luxury vehicles, we're talking about a 2 page pattern that they own the copyright to! We could have read a very different post today about how accommodating Mary Maxim was when a customer's dog ate her pattern.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Knots occur for reasons far beyond a "break" in the yarn feed. Anyone w ho has visited a mill or who spins would understand this.

It is very obvious from this thread how uninformed many people are regarding the process of yarn production is. 

Over and over again I have invited the uninformed to take a turn at one of my spinning wheels..interesting that not ONE has taken me up on this offer.

Do those of you who have no knowledge of how fiber is spun think there is this unending supply of fiber, in an imaginary warehouse just waiting to be spun? How big is this warehouse? Where is it located? Can you google it? Surely if it is that large is must be visible on a satellite view! It has to be massive, so that not one person ever has to ever deal with a knot. Where are the sheep/alpaca/goats that provide this never ending stream of fiber? Can we google those flocks? 
They have to be huge, massive so t hat not one knitter ever has to deal with anything as devastating as...oh good Lord a knot....what to do? What to do? How does one deal with anything as devastating as a knot?

HOw many suicides have been attributed to knots in yarn? Has anyone tracked this..I mean it could be a monumental discovery...as the sheep munch on.

Get real folks! Wake up and smell the sheep poop!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I do think another "calm" "level-headed" call, asking to speak to someone who has the authority to make decisions, maybe, would satisfy everyone involved. Please don't threaten, it's uncalled for and it never works


----------



## Marlys (Mar 15, 2011)

I will not take part in a mass complaint. Mary Maxim has been very good to me and for a knot in the yarn, cut it out and get one with it. I have bought even expensive yarn and found the odd knot, that goes with the territory.
I think way too much is made out of this about bad customer servise.This company has been in business here in Canada for a very long time and it would not be here anymore if there were more complaining customers about little things.
Sorry had to say that because there has been way too much said about this and I think we should get on with life and knitting.


----------



## GrannyDeb (Oct 14, 2011)

I agree with you 100% and would add attitude is everything of all persons involved. Sounds like the problem is easy to solve with a little effort. We all want our knitting to be enjoyable but some times we just have to reassess what we are doing or take a break from it.



courier770 said:


> It appears that the yarn simply has a knot in it. Knots are common in yarn and the industry standard is 3 knots per skein/hank..it is impossible to manufacture a never ending strand of yarn. Since Mary Maxim does NOT produce the yarn itself and is only a retailer, their responsibility is only to replace yarn that is truly defective (more than 3 knots per skein/hank).
> 
> As for the pattern, well that is indeed not the fault of Mary Maxim. Asking Mary Maxim to replace the pattern would be like asking a car dealer to replace a car because you were in an accident.
> 
> ...


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I am just wondering who you think pays for the yarn that you think should be sent as a replacement for a perfectly good skein of yarn. They went overboard by offering a $10.00 credit on next order. You are lucky they offered to send a pattern for a couple of bucks. They could have told you to an buy entire new kit. Count your blessings. I do not want the increase in price passed on to me because you are disappointed. It is only a knot. No big deal. I will be ordering from them in the very near future because I believe they have been unfairly represented in this forum. For those that are sending this topic to MM please do not delete the many responses that support the company. jinx


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I wonder how many here have never ever, ever made a mistake in knitting. A thread not that long ago cited the following reasons for NOT correcting a mistake:
No one is perfect
A mistake makes the item a unique
A certain culture deliberately knits a mistake into everything since only God is perfect.

Come on folks, I am reading a lot of comments from people who neither understand how yarn is spun nor copyright law.. There's a knot in the yarn, the dog chewed up the pattern! Calling for a national boycott as if this company committed some sort of civil rights violation is just plain stupid. I cannot think of any other word than pure and simple STUPID!


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Personally, I think it only fair to somehow compensate you for the flawed yarn, depending on how prolific the flaws are. If there are just a few, I'd overlook it and work around it. However, because you left the pattern out where the dogs chewed it, that would not be their error and I guess you just have to chalk it up to an 'oops' moment in judgment.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

jinx said:


> I am just wondering who you think pays for the yarn that you think should be sent as a replacement for a perfectly good skein of yarn. They went overboard by offering a $10.00 credit on next order. You are lucky they offered to send a pattern for a couple of bucks. They could have told you to an buy entire new kit. Count your blessings. I do not want the increase in price passed on to me because you are disappointed. It is only a knot. No big deal. I will be ordering from them in the very near future because I believe they have been unfairly represented in this forum. For those that are sending this topic to MM please do not delete the many responses that support the company. jinx


As an added thought - do you expect Mary Maxin to unwind and then rewind the yarn to make sure there are no knots in the new cone they send you? This yarn is wound on cones or in skeins at the manufacturing level, not by Mary Maxim.


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

I won't buy from them. That is tacky and bad for business. Thank you for letting me know. Good luck in finding the pattern.


----------



## ladylavender (May 18, 2011)

courier770 - you state" "Over and over again I have invited the uninformed to take a turn at one of my spinning wheels..interesting that not ONE has taken me up on this offer." I would love to take you up on your offer, BUT, the 3rd rock from the sun is a very large place and I might get lost.


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

drShe said:


> I copied the entire 11 pages and forwarded it to [email protected] "suggesting" that they follow through with their policy of GUARENTEED SATISFACTION.
> The power of the internet can be amazing! Let us know if they change their tune.


Nice! Yes, please be sure to post an update. I do think they will reconsider and be a little more accommodating. If they own the copyright to the pattern, they should be a little more willing to assist. Sometimes crap happens!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jinx said:


> I am just wondering who you think pays for the yarn that you think should be sent as a replacement for a perfectly good skein of yarn. They went overboard by offering a $10.00 credit on next order. You are lucky they offered to send a pattern for a couple of bucks. They could have told you to an buy entire new kit. Count your blessings. I do not want the increase in price passed on to me because you are disappointed. It is only a knot. No big deal. I will be ordering from them in the very near future because I believe they have been unfairly represented in this forum. For those that are sending this topic to MM please do not delete the many responses that support the company. jinx


Jinx, I will be calling the Mary Maxim company on Monday and speaking to the supervisor/manager about this thread. I will be telling them that in no way did they breach their printed Quality Guarantee as found on their order form. I will tell them to keep up their good customer service! I will tell them about the nastiness of people who think that companies can go against their own policies just because a person does not want to be responsible for the things they have bought and have been ruined while in the customer's possession. I do not imagine that they will be at a loss in the business world because they did not bow to the rants of a dissatified customer who was not able to get a freebie from the company. We do own our own actions and if we dont accept the responsibility, then too bad. They are the losers in the world of buying and selling things. Mary Maxim is not going to go out of business because of this. I will continue to do business with them too!


----------



## EmLynn62 (Jun 29, 2012)

I've never had any problems with Mary Maxim,they've shipped me yarn that was suppose to be in a kit and didn't end up being it. I need a very small amount and they sent me a whole ball. 
But really, how many times have we bought a ball of yarn that had a knot in it? Many times....did we end up using that yarn anyway? Of course. I think to expect them to replace that ball is exaggerated......and even more to replace a page that your dogs chewed.

That's my opinion


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pattyhayw said:


> drShe said:
> 
> 
> > I copied the entire 11 pages and forwarded it to [email protected] "suggesting" that they follow through with their policy of GUARENTEED SATISFACTION.
> ...


And when crap happens in your house, you are responsible for cleaning it up. You dont dial up the president at the white house and tell him to come and clean it up!

Also why only the first 11 pages? this is now going on 16 pages and therefore the entire conversation is no longer being sent to them.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

courier770 said:


> The industry standard is indeed 3 knots per skein/hank. There is a reason for this. Anyone who has visited a mill or is involved in spinning understands this. There are just some things that cannot be made in a never ending length...acrylic yarns tend to not have as many knots because acrylics are made from petrochemicals. When dealing with real fibers, it simply isn't possible.


Some time ago I bought a lovely lot of wool yarn from Connecticut Yarn & Wool. While winding it up, the yarn kept breaking. I called the store, and was advised to bring the yarn back and she would replace it. I went back and she gave me a new skein and said to just keep the other one. SOmetimes while being wound into skeins an "off tension" problem will result in yarn breakage, especially with natural fibers. As for Mary Maxim, i haven't bought anything there for at least 20 years. Sorry to hear about unacceptable customer service--

Karen N.


----------



## Marlys (Mar 15, 2011)

drshe this is the most stupid reply if have seen on this issue


----------



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Knots occur for reasons far beyond a "break" in the yarn feed. Anyone w ho has visited a mill or who spins would understand this.
> 
> It is very obvious from this thread how uninformed many people are regarding the process of yarn production is.
> 
> ...


How much more ridiculous are you going to get in this thread that disgusts you, yet you can't stop reading and insulting people?


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

What would keep a dishonest person from tying their own knot in a cone of yarn, sending a picture and a complaint to their customer service department and expecting a replacement skein? Few businesses in this economy, with the high postage rates nowadays, could afford to pay to replace the product sight-unseen. Especially because of the way online forums exploit the use of coupon codes and insider tips. I think their $10 offer was very generous. As for the pattern, that's not their fault so they would of course expect payment for a replacement copy.

I'm sorry you're so upset, but I've never had problems with Mary Maxim and wouldn't hold this incident against them.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Mary Maxim is off the list. Thanks for the posting


----------



## loisdenise (Jan 22, 2011)

(It's a really cool ball on Laurelarts's posting. I am wondering how that is done.) 

I know this is not going to be a popular opinion, but I always see things from all sides. Devil's advocate style:

I only see one knot, which is not unusual at all in skeins of yarn. Are there more knots or just that one? If just one it doesn't seem defective to me, but typical of factory made yarn. They just make a knot when one strand runs out and keep winding. You just have to remove the knot as you would if you were using multiple balls. So $10 might be quite generous of MM. If the yarn is riddled with slubs and knots send it back and ask for a replacement cone. 

About the pattern, take it up the ladder. You are not asking for a whole pattern, just the part that was ruined. They don't really owe you a new pattern as it wasn't their fault. They don't have any control of what you do with it once you get it, but it would be courteous of them to send you one. There has to be a number of people with the same pattern. If the copyright says "no part" should be reproduced it isn't legal to Zerox even a few pages without permission. In fact, MM may be under that restriction themselves. You could still borrow a copy to use until you are past that part or contact the copyright holder for permission to photocopy. Perhaps the author would send you one. I know it's a bummer, but these sort of laws protect the designers who are usually not earning all that much from their hard work and ingenuity.

I sincerely hope you will be able to find a satisfactory solution to your obstacles and finish your project with pride and joy.


----------



## ladylavender (May 18, 2011)

15 pages is enough for me. I'm clicking the "unwatch" button at the top of the page.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Courier, if you go back to the post you thought implied suicide, I believe you will see that the word stupid follows the structure of the response in a more logical way. 5mmdpns: I think the person copying 11 pages only had 11 at the time. Perhaps she has now copied the rest. After all, it was on page 11 that she announced her action. My blood pressure is escalating, not for the poor customer service, copyright laws or spinning ins and outs, but for the way we are treating each other.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

tielma said:


> This past week I had a very good experience with Patternworks. I had purchased one of the Knit Kits in Hot Pink, and when I used it I found two malfunctions. I emailed their Customer Service describing the two faults, they replied the next day and told me to discard the item and that they would credit me for the cost, including shipping cost. I emailed to thank them, and they said they appreciated being told what was wrong with the item, not just "I don't like it". I think it is likely they will remove the item from their catalog, especially if others complain. Oh.....and guess where the Knit Kits are made? You guessed it. China.


Knit Kits may be 'built' in China but everything else to do with it is American. The corporate office and headquarters is here in Boise Idaho. It's a good product but sometimes there might be a flaw in one, but it's easily replaced by either the retailer or the manufacturer. I had a flaw in the pink one that I ordered and took it back to the LYS where I purchased it and they happily replaced it. I'd like to see them made in America too but until that happens we just have to deal with the occasional flaw. 
Even though it's manufactured in China (due to cost of manufacturing), it's still an American company (and small, individually owned business) and I will support it.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Third rock from the sun is just east of t he Rocky Mountains...along the front range..yet not one of you has taken me up on the offer. Interesting.

If you take the time to understand copyright law..and the basics of yarn manufacturing, you wouldn't make such idiotic statements...again...wanna come try spinning yarn yourself or just throw out baseless complaints?


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

I just called Mary Maxim, I was so incensed!

I asked for a supervisor, the woman said, "that is me." 

She then went on to say things like, " we have received a ton of emails from members of your knitting forum, demanding we replace the damaged yarn, etc.."
"you don't know the whole story, only what she has told you, our Customer Service department has already come to an agreement with her, we gave her $10" then she said they ALWAYS replace yarn, so the customer is not truthful in this matter, and forum members only know one side of the story." Then that woman went on to say that she doesn't actually know what the Customer Service has done! She also said that she has forwarded all the KP members' emails to the Supervisor! But she initially told me that _she is the supervisor!!
And she made it clear that they "don't appreciate blogs like this on this (KP) forum!"

Then, to top it all off, she said that they don't know _who this supposed customer is! So they _can't make any adjustments until they know who she is.

Grrr! She obviously was caught in an uncomfortable place, and couldn't keep her story very straight. 

I know it was none of my business to call in the first place, LOL!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

It's so sad that so many who are ignorant of copyright and th e yarn manufacturing process have opted to jump on this bandwagon.

Exactly what expertise do you have in the area of copyright? What knowledge do you have in either the manufacture of yarn or industry standards? 

If you have such little knowledge in these areas..what is your knowledge regarding the food industry? do you know what you are feeding your own family? 

Do you know the tolerance levels for bacteria in meat or dairy? Given that so many of you are ignorant of the industry standard for knots in yarn...I truly wonder what the heck you people feed your children and how you make decisions on much more important matters!!


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Always try to get a downloadable copy of a pattern instead of printed ones if at all possible. It's harder for the dog to eat the computer and you can always download another copy in case the hard drive pops out of the computer case and the dog gets to it. You can print as many copies of an electronic pattern as you need. 
I'm not really sure what you have on the cone is a flaw. All you have to do is cut out the knot and join the rest of the yarn. Google for a video showing you how to join a new strand of yarn. If you were using traditional skeins, you follow the same procedure and do a lot of it on a large project. I understand your disappointment with having to do it on a cone, it certainly defeats the purpose of buying one rather than lots of little skeins.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Oops! Double post, so sorry!


----------



## Principal4 (Oct 26, 2011)

Your treatment will certainly keep me from ordering from them. There are too many local independents and great on-line places who appreciate our hard earned money.


----------



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Third rock from the sun is just east of t he Rocky Mountains...along the front range..yet not one of you has taken me up on the offer. Interesting.
> 
> If you take the time to understand copyright law..and the basics of yarn manufacturing, you wouldn't make such idiotic statements...again...wanna come try spinning yarn yourself or just throw out baseless complaints?


Do you really wonder why no one is willing to take you up on your offer?

Perhaps instead of trying to convince people that you're the leading authority on copyright laws, you should invest some of your time brushing up on reading comprehension and social skills. Nowhere did the OP ask for anything for free, nor did she ask for a boycott of the company.


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

courier770 said:


> It appears that the yarn simply has a knot in it. Knots are common in yarn and the industry standard is 3 knots per skein/hank..it is impossible to manufacture a never ending strand of yarn. Since Mary Maxim does NOT produce the yarn itself and is only a retailer, their responsibility is only to replace yarn that is truly defective (more than 3 knots per skein/hank).
> 
> As for the pattern, well that is indeed not the fault of Mary Maxim. Asking Mary Maxim to replace the pattern would be like asking a car dealer to replace a car because you were in an accident.
> 
> ...


Thank you for a voice of reason. A singular knot is not critical to a project. I think the coupon for $$$'s off on the next purchase is a fair offer. And I am sorry your puppy ate a portion of the pattern but I can't see that MM is at fault for not wanting to give you a "free" pattern. I purchased a kit and had a problem working it. I called because I needed help and originally thought there was an error in the pattern, no, I just hadn't read it thru and thoroughly. My next problem was a missing skein. I had ordered a kit and an extra (I knit/crochet loosely). The kit arrived but not the extra. The CS Rep I talked to made sure she had the lot number and no questions asked, the missing skein arrived in a timely fashion.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

nitchik said:


> I just called Mary Maxim, I was so incensed!
> 
> I asked for a supervisor, the woman said, "that is me."
> 
> ...


Sorry for you Nitchik, but here goes. I immediately called Mary Maxim and read what has been the original post and your post. YOU ARE A LIAR. There never was any customer servise, supervisor that is at Mary Maxim who behaves this way as you have descibed them. Yes I did yell at you and it was intentional. There is absolutely no reason for you to make up stories and lies to prove your point.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

gma11331 said:


> Is there a full moon???


That's what I was wondering too..


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

OH yes the original poster wanted both the yarn and the pattern replaced...go back and read what was posted. The dog eating the pattern was supposed to be an excuse for getting a new pattern at a reduced cost..t.he knot was supposed to make the yarn "defective".

It's a matter of a knot and an ill controlled dog not to mention the original poster not taking the due caution with an item. Will WalMart replace an item at a reduced price because an ill trained dog "ate" the initial item..I don't think so.

The industry standard for knots is 3 per skein/hank.

As for the person who wants my exact damn address, you aren't going to get it...go buy a spinning wheel and see if you can do any better or seriously take me up on my offer..I doubt you could produce 100 ft. of yarn without a knot. Those who can do, those who cannot complain, complain and complain some more. Prove you can do better or shut up!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm sorry that happened! It is such a disappointment that you can't use the yarn and that they wouldn't help you with replacement yarn! My mother-in-law used to use Mary Maxim yarn all the time.


----------



## killashandra (Nov 22, 2011)

Melodypop said:


> I purchased a Crocheted Cardigan kit by Mary Maxim and the yarn was flawed. I sent them a picture of the flawed yarn. They would not replace it, but would give me $10 off on my next order. The kit was $27.49 with shipping. I felt that the yarn should have been replaced. I had already completed the yoke of the cardigan. Then on top of that I was house sitting my sons dogs while they went on a cruise to Alaska. The pattern dropped on the floor and I did not notice it right away. Well, the puppies got ahold of it and chewed the top of the first page. I again called Mary Maxim, they would not send me out a copy of the chewed page. I was told that they would send me a new pattern ¬(2 pages) for $4.00 plus $2.00 shipping. I am very discouraged. I feel I already spent enough for the pattern and yarn in the first place. Hoping someone purchased this pattern and would be willing to make a copy of the first page, so I can continue with the Cardigan. Thank you for listening. I have included the pictures that I sent to Mary Maxim about the yarn.


I too have experienced the frustration of having something so looked forward to dashed, however, bashing a very good company completely for not loosing money because of your dog is being rather vain. Nothing is perfect (your dog testifies to that). It is all too easy in the wonderful electronic and easy living age we enjoy every day to begin to act like the world owes us and everything should be perfect. Cones of yarn have knots in them where yarn runs are joined. That is just life, normal and we work with that every time we purchase yarn. U-tube is full of info on how to do just that. How can you hold a company resonsible for your dogs actions by expecting them to undo what your dog did for free? Did you think to ask them if they would send you the one page you need by email? It is still a pain in the behind for them to have to find the pattern and then take the time to copy it and scan to the computer and email it to you. I would consider that above and beyond the call of duty for any company. Reality sucks sometimes but that doesn't make it ok to expect someone else to sacrifice to make up for it. To falsley damage a company as well respected and as good as Mary Maxim over a personal vendetta is a crime. We need to take repsonsibility for our lives, our actions and our dogs, not insist on blaming someone else.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> nitchik said:
> 
> 
> > I just called Mary Maxim, I was so incensed!
> ...


NO need to be sorry for me, and I am NOT a liar!

I _did make the call, and I _did ask for a supervisor, and the person who answered the phone _told me that _she is in fact, the supervisor.

I never said that I spoke with a supervisor, just that the person I spoke with _said she was the supervisor. The point of my post was that I was lied TO!

Kindly read my post again and see for yourself before you make wild accusations!

I was also careful to not add anything of my own as to what she said.


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

grammyscraps said:


> I've not posted on here before but have read this forum every day for over a year now. I've thought about posting a couple of questions (I'm a fairly new off and on knitter and crocheter) but quite frankly, after reading some of the nasty responses on this thread, I don't think I shall.


Oh,My, grammyscraps, Please do not hesitate to ask questions - the KP'ers are the best in the world offering their help, knowledge and experience. We're also rather independent thinkers and express ourselves, sometimes strongly. But we all do understand each other and are tolerant and, again, expressing opinions.


----------



## killashandra (Nov 22, 2011)

RitaLittleCat said:


> grammyscraps said:
> 
> 
> > I've not posted on here before but have read this forum every day for over a year now. I've thought about posting a couple of questions (I'm a fairly new off and on knitter and crocheter) but quite frankly, after reading some of the nasty responses on this thread, I don't think I shall.
> ...


Oh yes, please do not let emotional opinions on events drive you away from the sister/brotherhood we all share through knitting/crocheting etc. None of us are perfect and we all get upset about negatives that happen to us. We stay together and share because of the rest of it, all the good. It's still here with a bit of the ugly mixed in, just as is life itself. There are wonderful people here who are willing to share and help all the time. One bad moment does not ruin the rest of the time, it just makes us all appreciate the good times a bit more. Life does not happen with out both.


----------



## killashandra (Nov 22, 2011)

and dear nitchick, we do not think you are a liar. Frustrated, as we all would be YEP! And it is frustrating, we do feel for the perdicament and dissappointment!! *cyberhug* to you. I am sure someone will be able to find the pattern in their collection and would be happy to fill in the missing data. Come on gang let's see if we can help her out. Let's show her what this site is all about.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

killashandra said:


> and dear nitchick, we do not think you are a liar. Frustrated, as we all would be YEP! And it is frustrating, we do feel for the perdicament and dissappointment!! *cyberhug* to you. I am sure someone will be able to find the pattern in their collection and would be happy to fill in the missing data. Come on gang let's see if we can help her out. Let's show her what this site is all about.


Mary Maxim was willing to help her out and she refused their help because it hinged on the fact that she would have to return the said items in resalable condition and she could not do this. So they offered to sell her the pattern but she would have to pay for it. That is the reality. The crochet cotton would not have been able to be returned as she had already used up part of the cone to crochet part of the pattern. Obviously the puppies chewed her pattern, and she would have to replace the pattern. 
The Mary Maxim person that I spoke with said that it is quite normal for yarn and crochet cotton to have knot joins in them. That is part of the yarn standards the industry has to measure up to.


----------



## killashandra (Nov 22, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> killashandra said:
> 
> 
> > and dear nitchick, we do not think you are a liar. Frustrated, as we all would be YEP! And it is frustrating, we do feel for the perdicament and dissappointment!! *cyberhug* to you. I am sure someone will be able to find the pattern in their collection and would be happy to fill in the missing data. Come on gang let's see if we can help her out. Let's show her what this site is all about.
> ...


Totally understood and agree with as I mentioned above earlier. However, if anyone here has the same pattern there is nothing wrong with sharing some of the information to help her out. I know I would appreciate the help if it were me. And it's not a copywrite infringment to replace something she has already paid for. so let's go for it and help her out.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm sorry but it IS a copyright infringement to request that copyrighted material be resent without payment! 

Maybe YOU don't make your living or part of your living from copyrighted sales but I DO!. If your dog ate a copy of a Stephen King book you will NOT get a second copy for free or a reduced price. If your parakeet crapped all over the daily issue of the local newspaper, you aren't going to get a free or reduced 2nd copy either.

This so reminds me of parents who have sued because their ex left everything to his "brats" from his first marriage!


----------



## killashandra (Nov 22, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I'm sorry but it IS a copyright infringement to request that copyrighted material be resent without payment!
> 
> Maybe YOU don't make your living or part of your living from copyrighted sales but I DO!. If your dog ate a copy of a Stephen King book you will NOT get a second copy for free or a reduced price. If your parakeet crapped all over the daily issue of the local newspaper, you aren't going to get a free or reduced 2nd copy either.
> 
> This so reminds me of parents who have sued because their ex left everything to his "brats" from his first marriage!


Instead of being an overly judgemental b&^%$ maybe you should pay attention to what I actually said instead of getting on your own soap box about things that do not have anything to do with what I was asking about. I do make my living from copyrighted sales, most of them online. This lady paid for the pattern and fulfilled her part of the law. There is nothing wrong with someone copying a pattern for their own use. I always copy mine so I can mark it up and change it as I wish and still have the original pattern. Accidents happen! Accidents don't break copyright laws. You want to take advantage of an accident to make more money. In the book of ethics, that is stealing. I did not ask for the pattern to be resent without payment, you added that in yourself. I aksed for the portion of the information in the pattern that was destroyed by her dog to be given back to her by someone else who had also paid for the information. 
You clearly do not understand copyright law. It does not give you exclusive domain on the information. It means that no one else can make money on the exact publication you have. Sharing information with someone who has already paid for it in NO WAY even infringes upon the copyright of that pattern. And before you decide to yell at me some more I suggest you talk to a copyright lawyer so you know what you are talking about. Giving out false information is not helping those of us who need copyright protection at all.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

This whole subject has become like an old black and white western on tv when someone rides into town saying something awful has happened and the town people jump on their horses and ride behind him back out of town to kill the bad guy.


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 13, 2011)

Bad bad bad customer service. The yarn is bad enough, but for them not to offer to send you a "refreshed" copy of just one page or your pattern is unbelievable. So simple to fax, scan or pop in the mail. Sorry for your experience. They've done themselves a terrible disservice and will end up regretting it.


----------



## killashandra (Nov 22, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I'm sorry but it IS a copyright infringement to request that copyrighted material be resent without payment!
> 
> Maybe YOU don't make your living or part of your living from copyrighted sales but I DO!. If your dog ate a copy of a Stephen King book you will NOT get a second copy for free or a reduced price. If your parakeet crapped all over the daily issue of the local newspaper, you aren't going to get a free or reduced 2nd copy either.
> 
> This so reminds me of parents who have sued because their ex left everything to his "brats" from his first marriage!


But you can go to the library and borrow the book, or read the newspaper and you can also read a friends copy of the book or newspaper with out any copyright issues at all. This is the difference here. I am not expecting Mary Maxim to send her a free copy. I am not even asking some individual to give her a free copy. I am simply asking for the destroyed information to be shared with her. Just like you would get it at the library.........This is not a copyright infringement issue. Please check the law before you state it as fact.


----------



## killashandra (Nov 22, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I'm sorry but it IS a copyright infringement to request that copyrighted material be resent without payment!
> 
> Maybe YOU don't make your living or part of your living from copyrighted sales but I DO!. If your dog ate a copy of a Stephen King book you will NOT get a second copy for free or a reduced price. If your parakeet crapped all over the daily issue of the local newspaper, you aren't going to get a free or reduced 2nd copy either.
> 
> This so reminds me of parents who have sued because their ex left everything to his "brats" from his first marriage!


By the way: what does any of this have to do with marriage, lawsuits and "brats"? Sounds like you have your own personal agenda here.


----------



## CDem (May 20, 2012)

Is it that the yarn is knotted? If so I have heard that companies decide how many knots can be allowed in there product. Some companies allow up to 5 knots.
I was very upset while knitting a sweater and found 5 knots in 1 ball. The company being Caron it was the Naturally Caron (country) yarn. I sent an email to them and never heard back. 
I wish you well with calling the supervisor. I think that is your best bet.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

You need to read up on US copyright law! I'm very sorry that you don't understand these laws..they exist for a reason and there are people who do nothing but make their living from exploiting these laws.

Do you not realize this is how people make their living? How they make their living, how they pay bills every month? Feed their children.

It becomes clearer and clearer on this forum how many have so little respect for those who are trying to do nothing more than feed their families. What a shame that so many are so greedy!


----------



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

courier770 said:


> You need to read up on US copyright law! I'm very sorry that you don't understand these laws..they exist for a reason and there are people who do nothing but make their living from exploiting these laws.
> 
> Do you not realize this is how people make their living? How they make their living, how they pay bills every month? Feed their children.
> 
> It becomes clearer and clearer on this forum how many have so little respect for those who are trying to do nothing more than feed their families. What a shame that so many are so greedy!


You're discussing greed, and calling people greedy when you admit that if someone bought a pattern from you and something happened to one page you would require them to buy the entire pattern again?

I sell patterns and glass bead making tutorials. I know copyright laws. I've had people email me and tell me their hard drive crashed and they lost all their tutorials and asked me if I could send them another copy. I did, no questions asked. THAT's customer service.

It would be absolutely no skin off their noses to send her the one page. It doesn't violate their copyright, and it doesn't hurt their business in any way, shape or form. Not working to help the customer out with a problem is hurting them more.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

She for ONE copy of a pattern..only ONE, not an unlimited number of copies...ONE and only ONE...sort of like purchasing a book..one copy..doesn't matter if your dog craps on it or your parakeet. Unless you make your living from copyrighted material you cannot begin to understand this issue. so your dog craps all over the limited edition of "war and peace"...your two year old vomits on a first edition of a Stephen King novel..you don't have a snowballs chance in hell of prevailing in court. It is YOUR job to protect your property. If you cannot afford the liability, why the hell should the rest of us be penalized for it? Keep your crap off the floor and away from them should the rest of us pay for this. I have as much sympathy for those who complained their relative is a piece of crap addict.


----------



## Neath (May 6, 2012)

I have shopped several times and I have never had any problem with Mary Maxim. I feel it is not the responsibility of the store to replace a pattern that a puppy chewed. I have always had high regards for this store. The staff well trained to help you with a problem.


----------



## Johnni (Jul 8, 2012)

After reading this I am glad I did not order the kit I saw with MM. I ordered an Afghan kit a long time ago and it was fine. I recently ordered some yarn so I shall have to wait and see. I hope it's all okay!


----------



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

How is it penalizing YOU to help out YOUR customer, who already purchased the pattern from you?

It's not like you have to go and pay for it to be printed and bound, and then pay to ship it.

Nevermind, Courier. As a person who obviously lacks any ounce of compassion, this is something that's totally over your head.


----------



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

You don't want to replace a pattern for someone you know already purchased it from you because YOU'RE trying to make a living. It's your bread and butter. But you'd fleece your own customers out a few dollars because evidently, their money grows on trees.

Who's greedy?


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi, Help! I am using, Red Heart Boutique Midnight. This yarn is braided not twisted. What join method should I use? I looked up Russian join, saw that one and others. I tried a knotted join between the 1st and 2nd skeins. It created a hard spot in a other wise very soft scarf. The Russian join looks like it would create a hard spot or a stiff set of stitches. How do I keep the softness and flexibility? Moon Loomer


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

well, I have only ordered patterns from them..and i will think twice about ordering yarn...i have always requested yarn replacement on terribly flawed yarns, and every single company has always replaced the yarn...call and ask for satisfaction...


----------



## summer14 (Feb 20, 2011)

I agree you did not get good customer service but that is an all too common knot in the yard that can happen in skeins too from any yarn company and I have knotted yarn instead of waiting until the end of the row. Usually a knot will go to the back of the piece you are working on. With the yarn not being just sold by the skein but in a kit, they may not have wanted to open a kit and send you what you need. I spoke to a friend who at one time had a yarn store and she said she would have offered the same as Mary Maxim did...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I had a company that would not replace the yarn but they told me to just cut out the bad area and reattach the yarn!

It was years ago and cannot remember the company, but I rarely order yarn by mail.

Sorry I cannot help you but can sympathize with you. Good luck. Jane


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Courier, calm down. Sit down and knit or spin or something. I can see the veins popping out on your forehead and it is not only unbecoming, but unhealthy.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

So sorry this happened to you. Hope you get the pattern and hopefully the yarn changed also.


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

I have not had good times with them and I do not think their yarn is very good.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Even with the more expensive yarns there is the possibility of having a bad spot or knot. I have cut out the bad spot and braid joined the yarn with reasonable results.

I rarely order yarn on line. I like to feel what I am getting. That said, I have dealt with Webs, Vulcan's Rest, and KnitPicks with good customer service in those times I ordered something irresistible on line and had any sort of issue.


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Pattyhayw said:
> 
> 
> > drShe said:
> ...


Who is suggesting asking anyone, no less the president, to clean up a mess??????? Sometimes things happen and it would have been nice it MM replaced the pattern for less than $6. The pattern was purchased, they own the copyright, it would have been a nice story had they been a little more accommodating. It's great to hear of a person or a company go above and beyond to be NICE for a change.


----------



## SUSSALA (Jul 28, 2012)

Sounds like courier770 also has some serious issues going.. I will keep her name in mind also and make sure I never have anything to do with her patterns either,, COPYRIGHT laws do not govern COMMON HUMAN CURTESY, and what happened to helping out a fellow crafter instead of loosing a bunch of customers and good will?
This is a great community and sounds like some business owners may need to (dare I say it) LEAVE, so you don't ruin it for newbies looking on.


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

ladylavender said:


> courier770 - you state" "Over and over again I have invited the uninformed to take a turn at one of my spinning wheels..interesting that not ONE has taken me up on this offer." I would love to take you up on your offer, BUT, the 3rd rock from the sun is a very large place and I might get lost.


Does she really think anyone would go to her house when she has been so hateful. Very well said lady lavender


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

This is for Pattyhayw who missed what I had posted earlier so I am reposting it for her to read. If Melodypop had done what the policy of Mary Maxim is then things would have been fine. She did not and was in effect asking Mary Maxim to breach their own rules and guidelines governing their business. It has nothing to do with "being nice". She was unable to return the items in a resalable condition. The customer service does work both ways. I am not sure why there are some people who are asking Mary Maxim to breach their policies on the sale of items. Every business has a right and an obligation to follow their company's policies. Anyone who works for them and does not follow these policies soon finds that they have been fired for not having proper work ethics as set out by the policies of the company. If someone does not like the policies of a certain business, they can take their money elsewhere, but it has nothing to do with customer service.



5mmdpns said:


> Ok, everyone here is what Mary Maxim says about their service and the items purchased through them. This is taken from their order form and so every customer reads it and knows what their policy is. The capital letters are theirs and not mine so I am not yelling. The information that is bolded is theirs so I am not putting my emphasis on this.
> 
> "QUALITY GUARANTEE*
> For *58* years our customers have been able to shop from Mary Maxim with complete confidence. If for any reason you are not completely satisfied with any item purchased from our catalogue, please call for a return authorization number and return the item in *resalable* condition within *6 months* and we will promptly and cheerfully exchange the item or refund the merchandise value. *Remember to call Customer Service for a return authorization number before returning your item.*"


----------



## summer14 (Feb 20, 2011)

It is a KNOT in the yarn it is not a defect...the instructions are your responsibility...$25 is not at all expensive...I think you are expecting way too much. I don't think you and those who agree with you will put the company out of business. Not long ago I was at a gathering and a young woman at the table was proudly telling she had ordered a piece of glass wear that she dropped and broke...she called the company and said it came broken...oh she was thrilled they replaced it...individual responsibility is not part of her world. Sad but all to common.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

jonibee said:


> After reading the posts about why there may be a flaw in the yarn..I can understand why they don't make exchanges, it's too bad that they couldn't be more accommodating regarding the directions..sometimes good customer service is worth more than the minimal charge they asked you to pay for the printed pages..they may have kept a customer who would have exaulted their generousity to others. I don't think I would like to do business with them just because of their attitude..


Well-said, Jonibee! Sounds like if they had explained it better, our friend wouldn't be so upset.


----------



## killashandra (Nov 22, 2011)

courier770 said:


> You need to read up on US copyright law! I'm very sorry that you don't understand these laws..they exist for a reason and there are people who do nothing but make their living from exploiting these laws.
> 
> Do you not realize this is how people make their living? How they make their living, how they pay bills every month? Feed their children.
> 
> It becomes clearer and clearer on this forum how many have so little respect for those who are trying to do nothing more than feed their families. What a shame that so many are so greedy!


I absolutely do, my husband happens to have worked for the FBI in copyright and patent fraud for quite a few years. It is people like you who exploit the purpose of these laws, misquoting them and sending out false information that makes business more difficult for those of us who do understand them. Your false "know it all" attitude also keeps FBI agents chasing false shadows and wasting valuble time on fraudulent claims when there are real claims and cases that definitley need their attention.
The sharing of a few words of a pattern, with a person who already has paid for that pattern, thereby fulfilling the requirements of the copyright on that pattern is not going to do any of the things you are spouting off about. She has paid for and completely followed the laws of the copyright by purchasing the pattern and it is you who are asking more than you are owed if you claim she needs to pay for the entire pattern again to simply reaquire the missing words. I am not asking the company to supply anything twice or for free. If we have the freedom in this country to share information (which we do) and have libraries both in buildings and on-line to be able to share this information more quickly and world wide the attitude you have expressed is much like a child who does not understand something throwing a temper tantrum. Your being this negative and giving out inacurate information is not going to make things the way you want them. It will not change the copyright laws to be more exclusive. In order to do that the Bill of Rights would have to be amended to take away some of our freedom of creativity, of thought and of written speach. If you truly want it to be as you have stated then you need to get the changes made first, so that they are real and truthful and then you can claim them correctly to the rest of us. That is how things work in the USA.
I would guess that you would purchase generic medication to save money, correct? We all do. Generic drugs are nothing more than companies copying another companys' drug recipe, renaming it and selling it cheaper. The chemical make up is exactly the same, only the name has changed to keep it within the copyright laws. 
The reason I have responded to this again is to help the others who read this know what is factual and what is not. You are free to have your opinion as we all are. It is just important for people to know the whole story on things like this. There may come a day when they need it to protect their ideas and they need to know how it works. I applaud your enthusiasm. I am just sorry it is slightly misplaced.


----------



## SassyToy1 (Mar 31, 2011)

I was told once by a different company that the yarn on a regular 4 oz skein could have up to 3 knots in it before it was considered defective.

It is frustrating to say the least.

Good luck


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

I won't be buying from Mary Maxim, nor the patterns of the lady who seems to be stuck on the subject of copyright. No one has wondered about the condition of the lady who started this thread. I doubt she is a mllionaire. She is stuck with faulty yarn she doesn't know how to use, and she cannot continue to knit the garment anyway without pattern instructions. She actually needs half of the front page - she stated that. The dogs didn't demolish the whole thing. She didn't do it purposely to start this nasty reaction from some people. Mistakes occur when we least expect them. I would be glad to pay for another pattern (including copyright) if I knew where she lives. As a final note I will say that my son is a scientist. He has to purchase copyright and the price he has to pay would blow you into next week. Kindest regards. Seamus.


----------



## summer14 (Feb 20, 2011)

She started the thread to get sympathy from others, it backfired on her. I don't think the issue is about copyright laws but more that she is expecting the company to open a new kit, that they will not be able to sell to anyone else and copy what she needs FOR FREE!!! If knitter doesn't know how to work around a KNOT then they should take up another craft!


----------



## hmango (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi,
I am the yarn department manager at the Mary Maxim Retail Store, attached to the catalog division of Mary Maxim. I am good friends with one of the girls that works in catalog calls, who called me on my extension today to tell me about these calls she was getting from members on this forum and kind of told me what people were saying, so I came to look for this thread. I hesitated most of the day to reply because I do not work in the catalog division, but I truly feel like I must defend my work, as I love my job and the 3 generation family owned company I work for, and I feel like this has been unfairly blown out of hand. I am not an "official" voice of Mary Maxim, and believe me this has been forwarded to the higher level management of the company, who comes back in Monday. 
There have been so many really out of line things said about Mary Maxim. From someone who works there day to day, please let me tell you a little about our company. I was born and raised in Port Huron MI, and Mary Maxim has been here and employed members of our community for almost 60 years, and is very well respected. We have many employees who have worked here for well over 30 years, as well as people who are 2nd and 3rd generation employees, whose family has worked here forever. We are not some big business corporate place, we all know each other, and do literally consider each other family. The owner, Rusty, is here interacting with customers and all of us on a daily basis, and takes what people say to heart. His wife and sons also are involved with the company. The phone center supervisor that a person mentioned talking to, who by the way has a sister and neice that also work here, I went and talked to her and she literally had tears in her eyes she was so upset what was said about her, and said the whole conversation was mis-skewed. Everything Mary Maxim does, aside from manufactering the yarns, is done under our roof, we put the kits together, design a lot of the patterns, do photography for the catalog, teach free classes, have school groups come in and use our classrooms whenever they want, I could go on and on. It is a very neat place to work.
Any how, in regards to the original poster, it is NOT a defect to have a single knot, or a few knots in a yarn. especially with 1200 yards. I have had many skeins of even the newest Cascade Casablanca, which is $19 a skein and only 200 yards, have a knot and I have NEVER thought to call and say it was defective. Frayed yarn, stained yarn, I can see an actual defect. As the yarn deparment manager, I have NEVER EVER had someone call or come in and consider a single knot a defect. I personally feel it is quite unreasonable as a knitter or crocheter to feel that warrants a replacement. As far as the pattern goes, we do pay designers and that is their paycheck. We take copyright infringement very seriously, and we do not EVER EVER copy patterns. People feel like it is "just a piece of paper", but we can't be responsible for people not being careful with something they paid money for. We dont even sell the patterns outside of the kits, if they are current kits, so to replace it for $6 when it was not our fault, I personally believe is fair. This is our policy for lost or damaged patterns across the board, she wasnt singled out by any means. If you bought a greeting card, and hadnt mailed it yet , and your dog chewed it up, would you call Hallmark and say you want another one because they own the copyright and its just a piece of paper? I can honestly say we get emails and calls EVERY SINGLE DAY from customers who know us, because they deal with us all the time , and know we will do just about anything for a customer, about how we have went above and beyond to help them. We search archives for old patterns from 40 years ago, match yarns that get mailed in, give help over the phone for any knitting or crocheting problem, do personal shopping in the store for people who can't get around, and have very close relationships with our customers. It hurt to read someone say that they just probably hire people off the street and pay them minimum wage and they dont need to know anything. When I was interviewed, I went through 3 interviews and brought in samples of projects I had done, and that was just for a position in the yarn department, not even as manager. Mary Maxim is not a place with a high turnover, and they do NOT just hire anybody. I cant speak for what actually happened with the original poster because I did not deal with her, but I do know the number of happy customers, thankful customers, greatly outweighs the few that are unhappy, and it is unfortunate in this technology driven society that is gets blown up on the internet by people who did not first hand have the experience, and I truly wish if the original poster had been so unhappy she expressed that to someone at our company, instead of coming on an internet forum and asking for a copy of a copy right protected pattern. Again, I want to reinterate I am personally speaking for myself as a Mary Maxim employee, who loves her job and her customers. I hope people will form their own opinions based off of their own customer experience with us. Thank you for your time.
Heather Mango
Yarn Department Manager
Mary Maxim Retail Store


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow, that is terrible. That yarn is obivously flawed. I would not accept that either. Unless they replace your yarn, I will never order from them. There are lots of other sources for yarn, no need to buy from a source with a bad customer service reputation. Thank you for the information.


----------



## phoenix knitter (May 23, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> I think I would call back and ask for a Supervisor and just tell them that you are a member of KP and that you can post this experience and reach thousands of knitters, crocheters, cross stitchers, etc. and tell them your experience with Mary Maxim and they could lose alot of business with just that one posting. Tell them you want yarn replaced (and are willing to send bad yarn back when you receive replacement)and a copy of the first sheet of the pattern. You have paid for the kit and all you are asking is to receive the kit in workable condition. Ok, so puppy chewed up pattern, but, that is just good customer service. I think letting them know about KP and your ability to reach so many people, should move them to do something.


I agree..if this doesn't work perhaps we should instigate a KP boycott so they realise you're for real. In my experience, refusing to 'go away' usually gets results. I recently had an experience with a power company which gave my name to a debt collention agency, saying we owed them some $60 odd....by the time I'd finished with them on the phone, THEY OWED US $30+. You will feel so empowered when you stand up for yourself and get what is rightfully yours!! Tracey


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

I really feel badly that so many are calling for blood over something that should have been between the customer and Mary Maxim.

I order from Mary Maxim once in awhile and will continue to do so.


----------



## summer14 (Feb 20, 2011)

The yarn is not flawed it has a KNOT!!!!!


----------



## summer14 (Feb 20, 2011)

The yarn is not flawed it has a KNOT!!!!! There is a huge difference.


----------



## summer14 (Feb 20, 2011)

You are a very good long standing company...your company will not go under if these people say they will not buy from you...give a silent sigh of relief...you will do better without them.


----------



## jbaumgart (Oct 7, 2011)

nothing annoys me more than finding a flaw but especially a knot where yarn has been joined in a skein of yarn I paid good money for! Mary Maxim has been around for years and if it wants to stay in business for many more years, it better improve its customer service because theirs stinks!


----------



## Marlys (Mar 15, 2011)

Amen to that, thanks for taking the time to put people right in this forum that complain about a simple knot in their yarn. Can't believe all the stuff that came out here . Thanks again from a happy Mary Maxim customer.


----------



## KelEBel (Jan 25, 2012)

hmango said:


> Hi,
> I am the yarn department manager at the Mary Maxim Retail Store, attached to the catalog division of Mary Maxim. I am good friends with one of the girls that works in catalog calls, who called me on my extension today to tell me about these calls she was getting from members on this forum and kind of told me what people were saying, so I came to look for this thread. I hesitated most of the day to reply because I do not work in the catalog division, but I truly feel like I must defend my work, as I love my job and the 3 generation family owned company I work for, and I feel like this has been unfairly blown out of hand. I am not an "official" voice of Mary Maxim, and believe me this has been forwarded to the higher level management of the company, who comes back in Monday.
> There have been so many really out of line things said about Mary Maxim. From someone who works there day to day, please let me tell you a little about our company. I was born and raised in Port Huron MI, and Mary Maxim has been here and employed members of our community for almost 60 years, and is very well respected. We have many employees who have worked here for well over 30 years, as well as people who are 2nd and 3rd generation employees, whose family has worked here forever. We are not some big business corporate place, we all know each other, and do literally consider each other family. The owner, Rusty, is here interacting with customers and all of us on a daily basis, and takes what people say to heart. His wife and sons also are involved with the company. The phone center supervisor that a person mentioned talking to, who by the way has a sister and neice that also work here, I went and talked to her and she literally had tears in her eyes she was so upset what was said about her, and said the whole conversation was mis-skewed. Everything Mary Maxim does, aside from manufactering the yarns, is done under our roof, we put the kits together, design a lot of the patterns, do photography for the catalog, teach free classes, have school groups come in and use our classrooms whenever they want, I could go on and on. It is a very neat place to work.
> Any how, in regards to the original poster, it is NOT a defect to have a single knot, or a few knots in a yarn. especially with 1200 yards. I have had many skeins of even the newest Cascade Casablanca, which is $19 a skein and only 200 yards, have a knot and I have NEVER thought to call and say it was defective. Frayed yarn, stained yarn, I can see an actual defect. As the yarn deparment manager, I have NEVER EVER had someone call or come in and consider a single knot a defect. I personally feel it is quite unreasonable as a knitter or crocheter to feel that warrants a replacement. As far as the pattern goes, we do pay designers and that is their paycheck. We take copyright infringement very seriously, and we do not EVER EVER copy patterns. People feel like it is "just a piece of paper", but we can't be responsible for people not being careful with something they paid money for. We dont even sell the patterns outside of the kits, if they are current kits, so to replace it for $6 when it was not our fault, I personally believe is fair. This is our policy for lost or damaged patterns across the board, she wasnt singled out by any means. If you bought a greeting card, and hadnt mailed it yet , and your dog chewed it up, would you call Hallmark and say you want another one because they own the copyright and its just a piece of paper? I can honestly say we get emails and calls EVERY SINGLE DAY from customers who know us, because they deal with us all the time , and know we will do just about anything for a customer, about how we have went above and beyond to help them. We search archives for old patterns from 40 years ago, match yarns that get mailed in, give help over the phone for any knitting or crocheting problem, do personal shopping in the store for people who can't get around, and have very close relationships with our customers. It hurt to read someone say that they just probably hire people off the street and pay them minimum wage and they dont need to know anything. When I was interviewed, I went through 3 interviews and brought in samples of projects I had done, and that was just for a position in the yarn department, not even as manager. Mary Maxim is not a place with a high turnover, and they do NOT just hire anybody. I cant speak for what actually happened with the original poster because I did not deal with her, but I do know the number of happy customers, thankful customers, greatly outweighs the few that are unhappy, and it is unfortunate in this technology driven society that is gets blown up on the internet by people who did not first hand have the experience, and I truly wish if the original poster had been so unhappy she expressed that to someone at our company, instead of coming on an internet forum and asking for a copy of a copy right protected pattern. Again, I want to reinterate I am personally speaking for myself as a Mary Maxim employee, who loves her job and her customers. I hope people will form their own opinions based off of their own customer experience with us. Thank you for your time.
> ...


I have read this ridiculous thread and I am glad someone from Mary Maxim chimed in. The original poster had KNOT in her thread. As KP'rs perhaps the CORRECT initial response should have been to suggest ways to work around the knot (russian join, braided join-you know KNITTING HELP) instead you all try to instigate a boycott against a long standing AMERICAN RUN company that OBVIOUSLY has happy and dedicated employees. Additionally, she should have been politely advised that her not taking care of her pattern did not equal getting another copy of that page for free, they offered her a nicety even though it was her fault. They even offered her a coupon on something that happens normally and regularly in yarn and thread. 
Like I said, I am glad to know that Mary Maxim's EMPLOYEES care enough about the company they work for to stand up and defend themselves. Just because you have the power of internet enabler's does not make it right to use them against hard-working people. I will shop with Mary Maxim, it sounds like a wonderful company.


----------



## rubycube14 (Sep 29, 2011)

I have had great service with Mary Maxim. I recently had to return two dolls from two kits I had received. The print from the pattern had transferred to the dolls and would not come off. The dolls were replaced and my return postage was refunded. The rep I spoke with was also very helpful and understanding. I hope the originator of this thread will revisit the issue with Mary Maxim and reach a satisfactory compromise.


----------



## Dot-I (Jun 25, 2011)

I have been a very happy and satisfied customer of Mary Mazims for many years. I've been fortunte and not and any problems at all and I definitely will continue to buy yarn from them. They have always been a company I am proud to associate with and I have recommended them numerous times and those people have been very satisfied.
Sorry you had trouble but do give them another try.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

summer14 said:


> She started the thread to get sympathy from others, it backfired on her. I don't think the issue is about copyright laws but more that she is expecting the company to open a new kit, that they will not be able to sell to anyone else and copy what she needs FOR FREE!!! If knitter doesn't know how to work around a KNOT then they should take up another craft!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

hmango said:


> Hi,
> I am the yarn department manager at the Mary Maxim Retail Store, attached to the catalog division of Mary Maxim. I am good friends with one of the girls that works in catalog calls, who called me on my extension today to tell me about these calls she was getting from members on this forum and kind of told me what people were saying, so I came to look for this thread. I hesitated most of the day to reply because I do not work in the catalog division, but I truly feel like I must defend my work, as I love my job and the 3 generation family owned company I work for, and I feel like this has been unfairly blown out of hand. I am not an "official" voice of Mary Maxim, and believe me this has been forwarded to the higher level management of the company, who comes back in Monday.
> There have been so many really out of line things said about Mary Maxim. From someone who works there day to day, please let me tell you a little about our company. I was born and raised in Port Huron MI, and Mary Maxim has been here and employed members of our community for almost 60 years, and is very well respected. We have many employees who have worked here for well over 30 years, as well as people who are 2nd and 3rd generation employees, whose family has worked here forever. We are not some big business corporate place, we all know each other, and do literally consider each other family. The owner, Rusty, is here interacting with customers and all of us on a daily basis, and takes what people say to heart. His wife and sons also are involved with the company. The phone center supervisor that a person mentioned talking to, who by the way has a sister and neice that also work here, I went and talked to her and she literally had tears in her eyes she was so upset what was said about her, and said the whole conversation was mis-skewed. Everything Mary Maxim does, aside from manufactering the yarns, is done under our roof, we put the kits together, design a lot of the patterns, do photography for the catalog, teach free classes, have school groups come in and use our classrooms whenever they want, I could go on and on. It is a very neat place to work.
> Any how, in regards to the original poster, it is NOT a defect to have a single knot, or a few knots in a yarn. especially with 1200 yards. I have had many skeins of even the newest Cascade Casablanca, which is $19 a skein and only 200 yards, have a knot and I have NEVER thought to call and say it was defective. Frayed yarn, stained yarn, I can see an actual defect. As the yarn deparment manager, I have NEVER EVER had someone call or come in and consider a single knot a defect. I personally feel it is quite unreasonable as a knitter or crocheter to feel that warrants a replacement. As far as the pattern goes, we do pay designers and that is their paycheck. We take copyright infringement very seriously, and we do not EVER EVER copy patterns. People feel like it is "just a piece of paper", but we can't be responsible for people not being careful with something they paid money for. We dont even sell the patterns outside of the kits, if they are current kits, so to replace it for $6 when it was not our fault, I personally believe is fair. This is our policy for lost or damaged patterns across the board, she wasnt singled out by any means. If you bought a greeting card, and hadnt mailed it yet , and your dog chewed it up, would you call Hallmark and say you want another one because they own the copyright and its just a piece of paper? I can honestly say we get emails and calls EVERY SINGLE DAY from customers who know us, because they deal with us all the time , and know we will do just about anything for a customer, about how we have went above and beyond to help them. We search archives for old patterns from 40 years ago, match yarns that get mailed in, give help over the phone for any knitting or crocheting problem, do personal shopping in the store for people who can't get around, and have very close relationships with our customers. It hurt to read someone say that they just probably hire people off the street and pay them minimum wage and they dont need to know anything. When I was interviewed, I went through 3 interviews and brought in samples of projects I had done, and that was just for a position in the yarn department, not even as manager. Mary Maxim is not a place with a high turnover, and they do NOT just hire anybody. I cant speak for what actually happened with the original poster because I did not deal with her, but I do know the number of happy customers, thankful customers, greatly outweighs the few that are unhappy, and it is unfortunate in this technology driven society that is gets blown up on the internet by people who did not first hand have the experience, and I truly wish if the original poster had been so unhappy she expressed that to someone at our company, instead of coming on an internet forum and asking for a copy of a copy right protected pattern. Again, I want to reinterate I am personally speaking for myself as a Mary Maxim employee, who loves her job and her customers. I hope people will form their own opinions based off of their own customer experience with us. Thank you for your time.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

summer14 said:


> The yarn is not flawed it has a KNOT!!!!! There is a huge difference.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Marlys said:


> Amen to that, thanks for taking the time to put people right in this forum that complain about a simple knot in their yarn. Can't believe all the stuff that came out here . Thanks again from a happy Mary Maxim customer.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## valene (Feb 5, 2012)

Melodypop---I emailed this page to our main Mary Maxim here in Canada--hope the remarks here will wake them up and do something for you---please let us know


----------



## barbarasew (Mar 26, 2012)

Why don't you try Herrschner's? I've had wonderful results from them! I almost bought from Mary maxim but am glad I didn't! Herrschner's has wonderful selections and their customer service is truly great.
Barbara


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

valene said:


> Melodypop---I emailed this page to our main Mary Maxim here in Canada--hope the remarks here will wake them up and do something for you---please let us know


What happened between melodypop and Mary Maxim has nothing to do with anyone else.


----------



## Marilyn803 (Dec 4, 2011)

Hmango: I live in Mt. Clemens and visit your store regularly and also order on-line. Everything you say is true. I LOVE your store and love the service and everyone who works there is very friendly and accommodating.


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

courier770 said:


> Redhatchris, sorry that you do NOT understand copyright. When you purchase something it is YOUR responsibility to protect it. It doesn't matter what it is. When you purchase copyrighted material you purchase ONE copy and ONLY one copy.
> 
> If your dog ate a Michael Jackson video..well that's your problem not the estate of Mr. Jackson. If your dog ate a copy of a John Gresham book...your problem not Mr. Greshams..and if your dog ate a Picasso painting it's YOUR problem!


I understand perfectly, I merely stated,"I don't see any HARM in one person who has PAID, sending it to another who has PAID."
There is also a concept called "spirit of the law" or the intention, which could well be argued here by a competent attorney. 
The intention is so that the copyrighted material is not distributed unless the owner is compensated. The owner was compensated and it is not being mass-distributed.
A Picasso is a one of a kind, irreplaceable. No one is preventing any artist from trying to recreate it (excluding forgery), which is a completely different scenerio. 
So if my dog ate my book and my friend had an extra book, you are saying she could not give it to me? Rethink your analogies. 
Meanwhile, I have important knitting to do and consider this case closed. Some battles are not even worth fighting. We will just have to agree to disagree.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

hmango said:


> Hi,
> * I am the yarn department manager at the Mary Maxim Retail Store, attached to the catalog division of Mary Maxim. I am good friends with one of the girls that works in catalog calls, who called me on my extension today to tell me about these calls she was getting from members on this forum and kind of told me what people were saying, so I came to look for this thread. I hesitated most of the day to reply because I do not work in the catalog division, but I truly feel like I must defend my work, as I love my job and the 3 generation family owned company I work for, and I feel like this has been unfairly blown out of hand. I am not an "official" voice of Mary Maxim, and believe me this has been forwarded to the higher level management of the company, who comes back in Monday.
> There have been so many really out of line things said about Mary Maxim. From someone who works there day to day, please let me tell you a little about our company. I was born and raised in Port Huron MI, and Mary Maxim has been here and employed members of our community for almost 60 years, and is very well respected. We have many employees who have worked here for well over 30 years, as well as people who are 2nd and 3rd generation employees, whose family has worked here forever. We are not some big business corporate place, we all know each other, and do literally consider each other family. The owner, Rusty, is here interacting with customers and all of us on a daily basis, and takes what people say to heart. His wife and sons also are involved with the company. The phone center supervisor that a person mentioned talking to, who by the way has a sister and neice that also work here, I went and talked to her and she literally had tears in her eyes she was so upset what was said about her, and said the whole conversation was mis-skewed. Everything Mary Maxim does, aside from manufactering the yarns, is done under our roof, we put the kits together, design a lot of the patterns, do photography for the catalog, teach free classes, have school groups come in and use our classrooms whenever they want, I could go on and on. It is a very neat place to work.
> Any how, in regards to the original poster, it is NOT a defect to have a single knot, or a few knots in a yarn. especially with 1200 yards. I have had many skeins of even the newest Cascade Casablanca, which is $19 a skein and only 200 yards, have a knot and I have NEVER thought to call and say it was defective. Frayed yarn, stained yarn, I can see an actual defect. As the yarn deparment manager, I have NEVER EVER had someone call or come in and consider a single knot a defect. I personally feel it is quite unreasonable as a knitter or crocheter to feel that warrants a replacement. As far as the pattern goes, we do pay designers and that is their paycheck. We take copyright infringement very seriously, and we do not EVER EVER copy patterns. People feel like it is "just a piece of paper", but we can't be responsible for people not being careful with something they paid money for. We dont even sell the patterns outside of the kits, if they are current kits, so to replace it for $6 when it was not our fault, I personally believe is fair. This is our policy for lost or damaged patterns across the board, she wasnt singled out by any means. If you bought a greeting card, and hadnt mailed it yet , and your dog chewed it up, would you call Hallmark and say you want another one because they own the copyright and its just a piece of paper? I can honestly say we get emails and calls EVERY SINGLE DAY from customers who know us, because they deal with us all the time , and know we will do just about anything for a customer, about how we have went above and beyond to help them. We search archives for old patterns from 40 years ago, match yarns that get mailed in, give help over the phone for any knitting or crocheting problem, do personal shopping in the store for people who can't get around, and have very close relationships with our customers. It hurt to read someone say that they just probably hire people off the street and pay them minimum wage and they dont need to know anything. When I was interviewed, I went through 3 interviews and brought in samples of projects I had done, and that was just for a position in the yarn department, not even as manager. Mary Maxim is not a place with a high turnover, and they do NOT just hire anybody. I cant speak for what actually happened with the original poster because I did not deal with her, but I do know the number of happy customers, thankful customers, greatly outweighs the few that are unhappy, and it is unfortunate in this technology driven society that is gets blown up on the internet by people who did not first hand have the experience, and I truly wish if the original poster had been so unhappy she expressed that to someone at our company, instead of coming on an internet forum and asking for a copy of a copy right protected pattern. Again, I want to reinterate I am personally speaking for myself as a Mary Maxim employee, who loves her job and her customers. I hope people will form their own opinions based off of their own customer experience with us. Thank you for your time.
> ...




Heather is basically restating the conversation I had yesterday with one of the ladies who work at the Paris, Ontario, Canada outlet. Thank you Heather, for taking time to come to Knitting Paradise and comment on what others have been on a tangent about here. I will continue my ordering from Mary Maxim and enjoy their continued great customer service.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## hmango (Aug 18, 2012)

Thank you for your replies, I would also like to mention Rusty and his family also own the Canadian Mary Maxim, again we are not a big corporate big business company. Marilyn, come see me in the yarn department next time you come in! I'm always there! LOL


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

You would think by now someone else would have the same pattern and offered to send her the first page instead of trying to close down a business...less energy.

Yes, I know it's copyrighted, but in this situation I think it would have been the lesser of two evils.


----------



## summer14 (Feb 20, 2011)

Marlys said:


> Amen to that, thanks for taking the time to put people right in this forum that complain about a simple knot in their yarn. Can't believe all the stuff that came out here . Thanks again from a happy Mary Maxim customer.


This is just an example of what our society expects today...put the blame on everyone else and expect someone else to make it right.


----------



## Rusty's Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

I am looking forward to receiving my Mary Maxim catalog.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I just came across a knot in the Red Heart yarn I'm using on a baby blanket--just kept knitting, you can't see it in the pattern, and the roof didn't fall in. I think I got the yarn from Herschner's. I also buy from Mary Maxim and will continue to do so.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Rusty's Mom said:


> I am looking forward to receiving my Mary Maxim catalog.


You will find it very resourceful!!! I really look forward to getting mine all the time. You can also log on to Mary Maxim web site and use your customer number that is assigned to you. You will find this number outlined in a blue box on the back of the catalog just above your name and address. Welcome to the world of Mary Maxim. My Mom and I have been customers of Mary Maxim for years and years!


----------



## gabby5 (Dec 27, 2011)

Actually still loving this rant!


----------



## gabby5 (Dec 27, 2011)

This has got out of hand and im sorry its got so ridiculous.


----------



## gabby5 (Dec 27, 2011)

This has got out of hand and im sorry its got so ridiculous.


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

. . . I could go on and on. It is a very neat place to work.
. . . Again, I want to reinterate I am personally speaking for myself as a Mary Maxim employee, who loves her job and her customers. I hope people will form their own opinions based off of their own customer experience with us. Thank you for your time.
Heather Mango
Yarn Department Manager
Mary Maxim Retail Store[/quote][/b]

Thank YOU, Heather, for your very informative, thoughtful response to this out-of-control thread in this forum.  Sure wish I'd ever had such a great job that I loved so much!!


----------



## Marlys (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you Heather for setting things staight in this forum. It really has gotten out of hand and is just plain stupid to keep all this going for so long.
Have a nice day and I still love my Mary Maxim ....


----------



## Sticksx2 (Aug 17, 2012)

yes, call back and be persistent! Phone worker probably can't do anything But a supervisor could. Please let us know your results.


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

It's Sunday morning. M.M have called out the troops to use this site. I have wandered into a place I don't know, and am most uncomfortable in. Such unforgiving people! One day they may be looking for help. I wish the original person who asked for it - peace. She must feel like she has been attacked by a herd of lions. If I hear 'a knot in yarn' one more time I shall scream. I would pay more for no knots, and let the people who like knots, pay less. I am suprised at the amount of space MM have used to tell us how much they love their jobs. Intelligence? where is it. sticks and stones etc. Seamus.


----------



## hmango (Aug 18, 2012)

Seamus,
I was not told by anyone to come on this site. I'm not sure if you were implying we were asking people to comment for us, but in reality the only person at this point at Mary Maxim who knows I posted anything is our assistant retail manager, I am typing a letter for the vice president to inform him I did make a comment, as he comes in before I get here tomorrow. I am a single person who works here who felt we were mis-represented. I am working today until 5 pm eastern and tomorrow from 10 am to 6 pm eastern if anyone has any questions or comments about what I said.
810-987-2000 just ask for the yarn deparment.


----------



## hmango (Aug 18, 2012)

or you can call 1-800-962-9504 for toll free


----------



## Maxine1944 (Jun 7, 2012)

You are right about that. I wasn't thinking. Sometimes doing the "kind" thing is also the illegal thing. Although it helps out the person seeking the pattern, it hurts the designer and seller who have a right to compensation. I'll try to keep my head on straight in the future.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey Gabby, do ya think if everyone spent more time on their knitting or crocheting, there would be less business trashing and each other. I sit and crochet and knit while onKP


----------



## Marilyn803 (Dec 4, 2011)

hmango said:


> Thank you for your replies, I would also like to mention Rusty and his family also own the Canadian Mary Maxim, again we are not a big corporate big business company. Marilyn, come see me in the yarn department next time you come in! I'm always there! LOL


I will do that. We probably have already met...lol


----------



## Jcaywood (Jun 24, 2012)

I will not be purchasing from them. Thank you for the warning and you have my sympathy on their poor customer relations and the hit you took on that purchase.


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

This whole thing is just way too much for me.... stuff happens....


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

...this is why I love to order patterns online..that you then download..i love the way ravelry does it...i buy the pattern..and voila..they send it in my e-mail and i can download it..or as ravelry does..it is stored right on my sight..i can go back and reprint that pattern if i have to...i have mis-placed several patterns, and have had to print them out...


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

elsiemarley said:


> It is not at all uncommon to find a knot or a slub in yarn -- cut it out, splice the yarn and move on-- I have found this in all qualities and prices of yarn. Relativly speaking this was a pretty inexpensive project -- and it was not the fault of the company that "the dog ate your homework". It has been my experience that kit patterns are seldom available separately - so sellilng you a replacement was a positive thing.
> Frankly -- I avoid kits as the yarn is usually not as good as I would buy separately.
> 
> I know you are disappointed and probably frustrated, but chalk it up to a life experience.


I have often found a knot in the middle of a new skein of yarn.. I just cut it out re-join my own preferred way and go on.. I wouldn't have thought a thing about it.. I'm with you on the quality of kit yarn.. Recently a friend got some free yarn and she gave me some of it. There were several skeins in the bag that were of a similar color scheme and wrapped the same way.. It was also thin yarn and kind of a rough feel..I said right away "this is kit yarn"..


----------



## valene (Feb 5, 2012)

Funny----I have been getting from Mary Maxime for years and NEVER had a problrm


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

hmango said:


> Hi,
> I am the yarn department manager at the Mary Maxim Retail Store, attached to the catalog division of Mary Maxim. I am good friends with one of the girls that works in catalog calls, who called me on my extension today to tell me about these calls she was getting from members on this forum and kind of told me what people were saying, so I came to look for this thread. I hesitated most of the day to reply because I do not work in the catalog division, but I truly feel like I must defend my work, as I love my job and the 3 generation family owned company I work for, and I feel like this has been unfairly blown out of hand. I am not an "official" voice of Mary Maxim, and believe me this has been forwarded to the higher level management of the company, who comes back in Monday.
> There have been so many really out of line things said about Mary Maxim. From someone who works there day to day, please let me tell you a little about our company. I was born and raised in Port Huron MI, and Mary Maxim has been here and employed members of our community for almost 60 years, and is very well respected. We have many employees who have worked here for well over 30 years, as well as people who are 2nd and 3rd generation employees, whose family has worked here forever. We are not some big business corporate place, we all know each other, and do literally consider each other family. The owner, Rusty, is here interacting with customers and all of us on a daily basis, and takes what people say to heart. His wife and sons also are involved with the company. The phone center supervisor that a person mentioned talking to, who by the way has a sister and neice that also work here, I went and talked to her and she literally had tears in her eyes she was so upset what was said about her, and said the whole conversation was mis-skewed. Everything Mary Maxim does, aside from manufactering the yarns, is done under our roof, we put the kits together, design a lot of the patterns, do photography for the catalog, teach free classes, have school groups come in and use our classrooms whenever they want, I could go on and on. It is a very neat place to work.
> Any how, in regards to the original poster, it is NOT a defect to have a single knot, or a few knots in a yarn. especially with 1200 yards. I have had many skeins of even the newest Cascade Casablanca, which is $19 a skein and only 200 yards, have a knot and I have NEVER thought to call and say it was defective. Frayed yarn, stained yarn, I can see an actual defect. As the yarn deparment manager, I have NEVER EVER had someone call or come in and consider a single knot a defect. I personally feel it is quite unreasonable as a knitter or crocheter to feel that warrants a replacement. As far as the pattern goes, we do pay designers and that is their paycheck. We take copyright infringement very seriously, and we do not EVER EVER copy patterns. People feel like it is "just a piece of paper", but we can't be responsible for people not being careful with something they paid money for. We dont even sell the patterns outside of the kits, if they are current kits, so to replace it for $6 when it was not our fault, I personally believe is fair. This is our policy for lost or damaged patterns across the board, she wasnt singled out by any means. If you bought a greeting card, and hadnt mailed it yet , and your dog chewed it up, would you call Hallmark and say you want another one because they own the copyright and its just a piece of paper? I can honestly say we get emails and calls EVERY SINGLE DAY from customers who know us, because they deal with us all the time , and know we will do just about anything for a customer, about how we have went above and beyond to help them. We search archives for old patterns from 40 years ago, match yarns that get mailed in, give help over the phone for any knitting or crocheting problem, do personal shopping in the store for people who can't get around, and have very close relationships with our customers. It hurt to read someone say that they just probably hire people off the street and pay them minimum wage and they dont need to know anything. When I was interviewed, I went through 3 interviews and brought in samples of projects I had done, and that was just for a position in the yarn department, not even as manager. Mary Maxim is not a place with a high turnover, and they do NOT just hire anybody. I cant speak for what actually happened with the original poster because I did not deal with her, but I do know the number of happy customers, thankful customers, greatly outweighs the few that are unhappy, and it is unfortunate in this technology driven society that is gets blown up on the internet by people who did not first hand have the experience, and I truly wish if the original poster had been so unhappy she expressed that to someone at our company, instead of coming on an internet forum and asking for a copy of a copy right protected pattern. Again, I want to reinterate I am personally speaking for myself as a Mary Maxim employee, who loves her job and her customers. I hope people will form their own opinions based off of their own customer experience with us. Thank you for your time.
> ...


Thank you for coming and giving us the other side of the story. Believe it or not, we are all not part of the 'mob mentality', believing that Mary Maxim is at fault or is guilty of 'poor customer service'. I've worked in Tech support/customer service at Hewlett Packard in the past and believe me, things get blown out of proportion so easily. Customer support does the best that they can but they still have to follow the company rules and also use common sense.

I've misplaced patterns before that I've purchased but did not have the feeling that if I called the designer/company (example: Schoolhouse Press) that they would send me a new copy for free, and I did, in fact, purchase a whole new pattern. It was my own fault that I misplaced it! I also understand that a minimal amount of knots is to be expected in a large skein, and especially a cone with over 1000 yards.

It's a shame that so many will 'jump on the bandwagon' and threaten a mass boycott of a company without doing their own due diligence and research to find out if there is any merit to an alleged accusation. Even a criminal is entitled to a fair trial and not condemned without both sides arguing their case.. I was appalled at some of the comments on this forum (in this thread) in the last day or so.

I'm sorry that you had to come and defend Mary Maxim's position but it's probably a good thing you did, as more and more were joining the 'lynch mob' on this thread. (not me, I plan on purchasing from Mary Maxim when I find something that I like, regardless of this thread. ... and I won't freak out over a knot in the thread, I promise!) 
Gloria


----------



## Woody (Sep 9, 2011)

If that is the only flaw in that large amount of yarn, can't you just work around it? When you see the bad spot coming up, let it hang off the edge, cut off the bad spot, and work in the tail.... I know there should not be ANY flaws, but machines do this on occasion....


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

If a 'knot' in a cone of yarn can get so many panties in a bunch I wonder how they ever get out of bed in the mornings and face the real world.

I bought and knitted the basketweave afghan in a Mary Maxim kit for a Christmas gift last year when it was on sale. My neighbor cried when she opened it up and loved the soft yarn even though I wasn't that crazy about it so each of us has different 'likes'. Would I buy another Mary Maxim Kit on sale...yes, I would. 

I have never followed the crowd and have no intentions of starting now.


----------



## Momunum (Jul 10, 2012)

Definitely call them back and ask to speak to a supervisor.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I would give anything to have a Mary Maxim Store near me in Maine. It would be great fun and I would blow my budget all to heck!! hehehehe


----------



## Slashdog1 (Feb 10, 2011)

OMG 22 pages!!! This is unreal! BTW do you read the previous post before posting a reply?? Some obviously don't. I read all 22 pages before posting a reply. I don't think MM has poor customer service. They did after all offer her $10. off her next order for her trouble for something that was beyond their control. I think that says alot about their CS. How many companies do you know that would do that??


----------



## summer14 (Feb 20, 2011)

I posted before maybe it could have been better customer service...but I do wonder how MelodyPop reacted when she did not get her way...I'm glad this post turned into what it did...it shows the ALL ABOUT ME world some people live in...and there are many, and those who will not think for themselves and go only on what someone else says. Mary Maxim is a good long standing company.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

summer14 said:


> I posted before maybe it could have been better customer service...but I do wonder how MelodyPop reacted when she did not get her way...I'm glad this post turned into what it did...it shows the ALL ABOUT ME world some people live in...and there are many, and those who will not think for themselves and go only on what someone else says. Mary Maxim is a good long standing company.


I posted to much before looking at melodypop's status and she isn't even a regular on here so I think all of us gave her to much time.

moving on...my knitting needles are calling me.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> summer14 said:
> 
> 
> > I posted before maybe it could have been better customer service...but I do wonder how MelodyPop reacted when she did not get her way...I'm glad this post turned into what it did...it shows the ALL ABOUT ME world some people live in...and there are many, and those who will not think for themselves and go only on what someone else says. Mary Maxim is a good long standing company.
> ...


Yes, but still no reason to bash the Mary Maxim business. Nor for anyone else to either. I am very glad and happy that Heather from Mary Maxim did post what she did about the Mary Maxim company. It shows they care and it sets out the correct manner in which customer service operates. It is not all about the customer saying "gimme gimme", there are standards and procedures that have to be followed. This is one thing in life that can not be simply tweeked like some patterns can be. Some knitting/crochet patterns have to actually be followed in order to turn out right.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

I think it is time to order a Mary Maxim Catalog. I applaud Heather Mango's postings, and the postings that backed up the copy rights. Now please help, I would like to hear from those who have joined Red Heart's Boutique Midnight yarn. I used a tied join between the 1st and 2nd skeins. That join left a hard place in a very soft scarf. Got a better join? That yarn is not spun, it seems braided. Moon Loomer


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Moon Loomer said:


> I think it is time to order a Mary Maxim Catalog. I applaud Heather Mango's postings, and the postings that backed up the copy rights. Now please help, I would like to hear from those who have joined Red Heart's Boutique Midnight yarn. I used a tied join between the 1st and 2nd skeins. That join left a hard place in a very soft scarf. Got a better join? That yarn is not spun, it seems braided. Moon Loomer


Well as for me...I just recieved my new MM cataloge and saw some things I would like. I think I am going to order something from them and just quit with the drooling. I am going to dive in!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Moon Loomer said:


> I think it is time to order a Mary Maxim Catalog. I applaud Heather Mango's postings, and the postings that backed up the copy rights. Now please help, I would like to hear from those who have joined Red Heart's Boutique Midnight yarn. I used a tied join between the 1st and 2nd skeins. That join left a hard place in a very soft scarf. Got a better join? That yarn is not spun, it seems braided. Moon Loomer


Try the Russian join. Or the braid join. That might make it softer.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

sam0767 said:


> Moon Loomer said:
> 
> 
> > I think it is time to order a Mary Maxim Catalog. I applaud Heather Mango's postings, and the postings that backed up the copy rights. Now please help, I would like to hear from those who have joined Red Heart's Boutique Midnight yarn. I used a tied join between the 1st and 2nd skeins. That join left a hard place in a very soft scarf. Got a better join? That yarn is not spun, it seems braided. Moon Loomer
> ...


You go for it. psssst, which things did you want to order? getting out my catalog to see...... I drool too!

;-)


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

double post


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> sam0767 said:
> 
> 
> > Moon Loomer said:
> ...


I'm looking at the entrelac baby blanket using Prism yarn. Loving the look of that Prism yarn.. of course, a full sized one would be nice too. The prism yarn would be good for the ten stitch blanket too..


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

glacy1 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > sam0767 said:
> ...


AHHHHH Ya that is pretty. Hummmmmm decisions decisions decisions!!!!! :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## hmango (Aug 18, 2012)

We have the Prism in a few full sized kits  If you ladies do decide to order, call me in the yarn department and I would be glad to take your order for you and get a chance to say hello!!! 
Heather Mango


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

hmango said:


> We have the Prism in a few full sized kits  If you ladies do decide to order, call me in the yarn department and I would be glad to take your order for you and get a chance to say hello!!!
> Heather Mango


Hi Heather, it wont be me talking to you as I am in Canada and order from the Paris, Ont location!! My Mom recently learned to do some of the triangle entrelac knitting and it sounds interesting! I may do some of this just to do it! Love the colors in the Rainbow Entrelac Blanket. I can picture some throw pillows for the kids (haha, kid is 29 and his gf is 31) as they love the handmade knitted/crochet stuff!! Do you need dpns for this project? I love my dpns and did my first knitting stitches on them when I was 10 -- I did up a pair of socks!!! haha, one of those treasured socks I still have 41 years later! Course it no longer fits but is my treasure!!! 
I am liking the look of that "Garter & Lace Wrap" but would do it up in the 1051 Rainbow! the 2001 Cut Glass is pretty Prism yarn too! :wink:


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

hmango said:


> We have the Prism in a few full sized kits  If you ladies do decide to order, call me in the yarn department and I would be glad to take your order for you and get a chance to say hello!!!
> Heather Mango


Anything that I buy to make for my former DIL and my six grandkids have to be machine washable or (in her mind), it's not clean. I just doublechecked and it is machine washable and dryable.. that's good.


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

Good to know, I will not buy from Mary Maxium if that is how they treat their customers! I am so sorry for your loss all the way round. I bought Mosic yarn from Mary maxium and had so many knots in the first 6 skeins. I wrote to Mary maxium and heard nothing, so I wrote to Bernat and they were so gracious. They told me the company I bought the yarn from is responsible (but since I heard nothing from mary maxium they replaced all the yarn). Thank you for sharing this info about mary Maxium. Hopefully it will be a warning for all of us on how they treat their customers!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

glacy1 said:


> hmango said:
> 
> 
> > We have the Prism in a few full sized kits  If you ladies do decide to order, call me in the yarn department and I would be glad to take your order for you and get a chance to say hello!!!
> ...


Yup!! what I like about the yarn too. It looks like it is self-stripping. I like that it has no wool in it as I am very allergic to all wool. I must order some yarn for dish clothes too. I knit one up in the 113 warm brown for my son as he wanted one specific for his coffee pot! I am thinking that the 712 hot green and 740 hot pink will make a pretty two-tone dish cloth. Make a simple candy striped dishcloth pattern! hmmm, need to get some Christmassy colors too. drooling some more......


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

one other thing, they are really not very smart. Just looking at all the posts here- they have lost a lot in revenue because of the lousy treatment of a customer. All I can say is "dumb" :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

BTRFLY said:


> one other thing, they are really not very smart. Just looking at all the posts here- they have lost a lot in revenue because of the lousy treatment of a customer. All I can say is "dumb" :thumbup:


You really have not read all the posts here about this. Please read page 21 where I have re-posted in bold letters exactly what the wife of the owner of Mary Maxim has to say. They have not lost any revenue as the nay-sayers have never been customers of Mary Maxim. I will continue to be a Mary Maxim customer as I have been for years and as my Mother has.


----------



## pardoquilts (Aug 23, 2011)

Can we be done with this now?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pardoquilts said:


> Can we be done with this now?


nope, I just got some new friends who also are ordering from Mary Maxim and we are discussing our orders that we are going to put in for. But anyone who wants to leave this thread can do so by clicking on the watch/unwatch tab at the top of the left hand side above the avatar column.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> glacy1 said:
> 
> 
> > hmango said:
> ...


It has those long color changes, from what I can tell. Sort of like Noro, but not as expensive.. and Noro has knots too.. so expensive yarn has knots just like any other yarn.


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

no I did not read all 24 pages of posts. I was responding to what Melodypop had stated. I also was reflecting on the situation I had with Mary Maxium. I emailed them and had no response at all! Thank goodness Bernat responded to my email!


----------



## Joan Thelma (Nov 18, 2011)

I am all done reading anything more re. this thread as IMO we all have our own opinions re. what makes for good Customer Service and which Company doesn't.

But, before I leave, I would like to mention that I am a retired Insurance Company Underwriter and worked 23 years in this position. As with any large Company (especially Insurance manuals), there are always "procedures" set in place for every imaginable circumstances. 

BUT, on the other hand, there is always a case that comes up that does NOT fit in the "Procedure Manual" and good old fashion common sense needs to be applied. Customer Service was one of our priorities and when I trained newly hired Underwriters, I always emphazised the importance of making a customer happy and to solve any problem they might have - as long as no legal lines were crossed.

IMO - I fully understand the Copy Right Laws but MM could have sent another full pattern to the original poster and paid for any copy right monies owed to the original designer out of Corporate profits. Replacing a shein of yarm would not have put a dent in the MM's profits, but would have retained a customer who would have told others about the way MM treated her so kindly.

Instead, MM went strictly "by the book", upset a customer, resuting in a 24 page thread that has resulted in unfavorable publicity for their Company and the loss of many future customers.

I am a firm believer that people in authority positions need to know how to use common sense and good judgment and NOT always play it safe by "doing what the manual says". Unfortunately, these traits are rapidly disappearing with the younger generation who think all you need to succeed in business is a College Degree!!!!

End of my lecture. I am all done reading this thread which has tainted my opinion of some posters here that have been too harsh in their negative stance on this subject.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Glacy, I have not used the Noro yarn so I can not comment about it. I have dealt with lots of knots in yarns and it is no big deal. It is all part of the knitting/crochet world. If it is in the middle of a row, then I will thread a darning needle with the end of the old yarn and splice it along two-three inches into the beginning of the "new" yarn. It works for me. Of course with crochet cotton in a crochet project, you join in the new yarn end and no big deal there either. Where did you get your Noro yarn? I live in a remote area of Northwestern Ontario, Canada and dont have ready access to yarn shops. That is what is so great about Mary Maxim, I get access to stuff!!! I did try Annie's Attic but apparently they no longer send to Canada.


----------



## rockrobrobin (Aug 13, 2012)

I totally agree!! My husband and I almost always have good success by going to the top to settle issues.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Glacy, I have not used the Noro yarn so I can not comment about it. I have dealt with lots of knots in yarns and it is no big deal. It is all part of the knitting/crochet world. If it is in the middle of a row, then I will thread a darning needle with the end of the old yarn and splice it along two-three inches into the beginning of the "new" yarn. It works for me. Of course with crochet cotton in a crochet project, you join in the new yarn end and no big deal there either. Where did you get your Noro yarn? I live in a remote area of Northwestern Ontario, Canada and dont have ready access to yarn shops. That is what is so great about Mary Maxim, I get access to stuff!!! I did try Annie's Attic but apparently they no longer send to Canada.


I bought mine from The Twisted Ewe in Boise Idaho, I believe. I don't buy it often as its so darned expensive.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

I have stayed up late and have read all 24 pages (so far) of this posting. Thank you to HMango for joining us to tell us about her company and its employees. :thumbup: I am sure we will find them a very good company to do business with. Hopefully a resolution can be found to help with the missing page of the pattern regardless of fault. The knot should not be a problem, it is common, and it is fun to learn new techniques to solve such an issue when called for. For many of us every cent spent must be done so wisely; so when this happens and we cannot finish the project, it can be very unsettling and overwelming. 

What is really disappointing is the tone of some of the posts. It seems the same ones express their opinions as being superior to all others and tend to do so in an unkind manner. Also, I have been a member for a long, long time; however, because I do not make the required number of posts daily, -- I am not a "regular" even though I read the forum daily. This should not mean that any of my posts do not deserve or merit any discussion as PaKnitter seemed to indicate. How sad. What I love about the KP forum is the input of the many not the few. CSpaen


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

I have read all the posts on this intriguing and infuriating thread. I can't believe the arrogance of people who phoned the company in question when it wasn't their place to do so. How dare you push yourself in where you are clearly not wanted, with half a brain and even less information. Who gives you the right?? So a selfish and careless person didn't get what they thought they should, I say good!! It isn't bad customer service to decline to be ripped off.


----------



## sandra fay bell (Jun 22, 2012)

Ladies i'm sick of reading about this i say enough is enough, lets all get over it and get on with a happy helpful forum


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

It amazes me that when a rep from a company comes on and explains a situation that has been 23 pages long and explains the company policy there is still negative things being said. There are always 2 sides to every story. The pattern was her fault. He dog ate it. If the pattern came to her mangled I could understand. Knot not knots was in a cone of yarn. Cut the knot out and learn a join technique that suits you. Russian joind, braid join, anything that would suit your need to get it joined up that would not be noticeable. I have run into a knot here and there and not complained and put it on the forum and caused 23 pages of bashing. Thank you Heather for coming on and joining this forum to explain things and company policy. And a little bit of the company history. I am in Mi and sadly you don't have a store near me. But we have some stores in my town that are good size that are vacant thaqt would make excellent MM stores. Hint Hint. I know I would diffently blow my paychecks there if in this town along with other knitters that live here. LOL!!!!


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

pardoquilts said:


> Can we be done with this now?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Joan Thelma said:


> I am all done reading anything more re. this thread as IMO we all have our own opinions re. what makes for good Customer Service and which Company doesn't.
> 
> But, before I leave, I would like to mention that I am a retired Insurance Company Underwriter and worked 23 years in this position. As with any large Company (especially Insurance manuals), there are always "procedures" set in place for every imaginable circumstances.
> 
> ...


I really don't think in all reality that this is going to hurt MM any. It is a big company and 1 instance isen't going to break their bank. There are alot of people on this forum but I don't think every knitter/crocheter/ or anyone is going to stop and make MM go belly up because of this.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> I have read all the posts on this intriguing and infuriating thread. I can't believe the arrogance of people who phoned the company in question when it wasn't their place to do so. How dare you push yourself in where you are clearly not wanted, with half a brain and even less information. Who gives you the right?? So a selfish and careless person didn't get what they thought they should, I say good!! It isn't bad customer service to decline to be ripped off.


I was one of the people who did phone Mary Maxim about this and I am a long time customer of Mary Maxim and will continue to be one. I had to call the company when someone had posted that they had sent pages of this stuff in to Mary Maxim in protest of their customer service. I needed Mary Maxim to know that not everyone was against them, that some of us actually enjoy and support Mary Maxim. As Mary Maxim is my LYS (their catalogue actually comes to my house so I can buy yarn, knitting supplies and I live in a very remote area of the country and have no physical access to knitting things) I felt I did have a right to phone them, and so I did.


----------



## nana613 (Mar 14, 2012)

LindaH said:


> Seriously, I would call back and escalate the call to the supervisors who can make a decision to replace your product. It is obviously defective, and they should be happily replacing it for you. Escalate the call. It usually works like a charm when you do.


Go up the chain of command until you get a "yes". Anybody that says no, just asked for their supervisor and keep going until you are heard. Works for me. They put "buffering" people in the chain so just break the damn chain!!!


----------



## nana613 (Mar 14, 2012)

I agree the explaination on page 21 from the person that works at the Mary Maxim business. We all tend to revolt against abuse by huge corporations and I tend to think they are all greedy and out to abuse people. MY MISTAKE - if I went on a tangent with this in any way, I apologize. It is hard to find a nice place to work these days and it sounds as if Mary Maxim is a great place to work. I would hate to add to undeserved bad press because of my error in judgement. Please forgive my error! I will be more careful of my posts in future!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

There is always two sides to a story and usually we only get one biased side of the story, namely from the person who believes an injustice was done to them. Nana, it was nice of you to repost your new consideration of this matter. We only have to look at how long a company has been in business to see their success or failure. Mary Maxim has been in business for nearly 60 years and they did not get that way by indulging in poor customer service!

Any ways, I must make another phone call to Mary Maxim to place my order. I am going to order The Garter & Lace Wrap pattern with the Cut Glass Prism yarn. Then pick out some cotton yarns for dishclothes. Do you have their catalog? If you are in the USA, you can get to Mary Maxim by going to
http://www.marymaxim.com and if you are in Canada, you go to http://www.marymaxim.ca These are their online shopping catalogs too.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm not really sure why people think that large companies are greedy. Large companies are made up of many people and are more likely to promote from within.

Though I really don't need any yarn or patterns, I'm going to hit the Mary Maxim website and place an order as a show of support.

There really is no "valid" complaint here.


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Melodypop said:
> 
> 
> > The BOLD is also yelling, at 78 years young, I did not apprecate that. Still dispointed.
> ...


All CAPS is yelling by internet/email standards, that is why it is frowned upon. For emphasis, one may use italics or underlining.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> sunnybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> > I have read all the posts on this intriguing and infuriating thread. I can't believe the arrogance of people who phoned the company in question when it wasn't their place to do so. How dare you push yourself in where you are clearly not wanted, with half a brain and even less information. Who gives you the right?? So a selfish and careless person didn't get what they thought they should, I say good!! It isn't bad customer service to decline to be ripped off.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

courier770 said:


> I'm not really sure why people think that large companies are greedy. Large companies are made up of many people and are more likely to promote from within.
> 
> Though I really don't need any yarn or patterns, I'm going to hit the Mary Maxim website and place an order as a show of support.
> 
> There really is no "valid" complaint here.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Looks like this might turn out to do Mary Maxim more good in the long run!! Hope so.


----------



## SUSSALA (Jul 28, 2012)

sam0767 said:


> pardoquilts said:
> 
> 
> > Can we be done with this now?
> ...


Please?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

SUSSALA said:


> sam0767 said:
> 
> 
> > pardoquilts said:
> ...


As has been posted before, people are free to unwatch any thread. You need not return if you do not want to.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gma11331 said:


> Looks like this might turn out to do Mary Maxim more good in the long run!! Hope so.


Just as a BTW, Mary Maxim has many free patterns posted on their website for anyone to download. You can find them in the "books" section. I just downloaded about 3 dozen patterns that I want to knit and/or crochet. There were many more that I did not download as I had no wish to make them.   
Check out their "clearance" section too! :wink:


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> gma11331 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like this might turn out to do Mary Maxim more good in the long run!! Hope so.
> ...


They have a pretty nice selection of Bernat Satin (Worsted Weight) and Bernat Softee Chunkee acrylic yarns for $1.99 a skein. That's a nice price for anyone looking for washable yarn for holiday projects. Last year I made single oversized mittens with a round hole at the top and slipped in a new ice scraper for each of my co-workers. They were well received and inexpensive to make with chunky yarn and dollar-store ice scrapers.

http://www.marymaxim.com/clearance.html?brand=138


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> gma11331 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like this might turn out to do Mary Maxim more good in the long run!! Hope so.
> ...


Wow!!!! I didn't know that. Thanks for the heads up. Going to go check it out. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Annmilla (Apr 9, 2012)

LaLaWa said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > gma11331 said:
> ...


----------



## Annmilla (Apr 9, 2012)

LaLaWa said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > gma11331 said:
> ...


What at great idea. I am going to try it
Ann


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for mentioning this. There is a nice selection of colors in the chunkee. Just what I have been looking for. I like the way their site is set up. They show free patterns made from the yarn you are looking at. I like the site it is easy to navigate. jinx


LaLaWa said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > gma11331 said:
> ...


----------



## rubycube14 (Sep 29, 2011)

I wonder if MM reps are still watching this thread. If so . . . I would like to suggest $10 off coupons for everyone (ha). That might lighten the mood of this thread a little and everyone could enjoy a nice online shopping experience.

I have no problem with healthy debates, but to me some of the comments have been unusually harsh. Sometimes our intent is misconstrued since we can only read the words and cannot hear the inflection.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> There is always two sides to a story and usually we only get one biased side of the story, namely from the person who believes an injustice was done to them. Nana, it was nice of you to repost your new consideration of this matter. We only have to look at how long a company has been in business to see their success or failure. Mary Maxim has been in business for nearly 60 years and they did not get that way by indulging in poor customer service!
> 
> Any ways, I must make another phone call to Mary Maxim to place my order. I am going to order The Garter & Lace Wrap pattern with the Cut Glass Prism yarn. Then pick out some cotton yarns for dishclothes. Do you have their catalog? If you are in the USA, you can get to Mary Maxim by going to
> http://www.marymaxim.com and if you are in Canada, you go to http://www.marymaxim.ca These are their online shopping catalogs too.


Hahaha.. Great minds and all that.. I was just looking through my catalog and noticed that very item... lol I liked it too. I may order it as well... although I already have enough yarn and patterns to open my own yarn store!! I may order something just to show support and that we are not ALL against them or participating in some ill-advised boycott.. I see too many things that I like, so it may take me a bit to decide on what to order.. But I will definitely call and make an order.


----------



## Lore Bews (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm sorry to be coming in at the tail end of this conversation and don't have time at the moment to read everyone's comment, but I received a ball like that too, same color even and all I did was a Russian Join where you make a loop and with a needle pull it back thru the same strand and then loop the other piese thru and thread it back thru it's self. Worked very well. Let's face it, there are alot of imperfections out there including myself!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

glacy1 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > There is always two sides to a story and usually we only get one biased side of the story, namely from the person who believes an injustice was done to them. Nana, it was nice of you to repost your new consideration of this matter. We only have to look at how long a company has been in business to see their success or failure. Mary Maxim has been in business for nearly 60 years and they did not get that way by indulging in poor customer service!
> ...


I had meant to order it a couple of weeks ago and then got busy. This thread just actually jogged my memory! haha, we all have need of memory nudges once in a while! :lol:


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> sunnybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> > I have read all the posts on this intriguing and infuriating thread. I can't believe the arrogance of people who phoned the company in question when it wasn't their place to do so. How dare you push yourself in where you are clearly not wanted, with half a brain and even less information. Who gives you the right?? So a selfish and careless person didn't get what they thought they should, I say good!! It isn't bad customer service to decline to be ripped off.
> ...


Sorry, not referring to that kind of phone call just the ones who decided to take up the battle for the original poster even tho they probably have only got her word for the whole thing. They leap in with heavy handed and highly emotional threats and promises that are nothing to do with them. I don't blame you for supporting a company that you know is usually highly regarded but to come out in support of a person who they not only don't know but whose whole complaint is hightly questionable, just isn't rational as far as I am concerned.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > sunnybutterfly said:
> ...


lol, dont worry about it at all! I talked to two different people at the Mary Maxim in Michigan. They were all happy and not concerned that there was a customer who did not have a legitimate complaint. I was out for a while today and got home too late to put in my MM order in Paris, Ontario so will do that tomorrow. The Christmas catalog should be coming out soon so that we can get knitted/crochet/other crafts done for Christmas presents. :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lore Bews said:


> I'm sorry to be coming in at the tail end of this conversation and don't have time at the moment to read everyone's comment, but I received a ball like that too, same color even and all I did was a Russian Join where you make a loop and with a needle pull it back thru the same strand and then loop the other piese thru and thread it back thru it's self. Worked very well. Let's face it, there are alot of imperfections out there including myself!


As this is a crochet cotton for a crocheted item, dont think any join is right. You just pull the old end through the stitch and then join in with the new one. No big deal.   I am going to have to look up the Russian join for my knitting when I come across this problem! :thumbup:


----------



## Marlys (Mar 15, 2011)

you are so right sunnybutterfly. I even wrote to admin. to do something about all this stupidity that has been going and all for somebody that does not know how to fix a knot in her yarn.They don't want to do anything about it so I guess this will probably go on for the rest of the year !!!!


----------



## sandra fay bell (Jun 22, 2012)

If we choose to talk about something else i'm sure the subject will go away


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marlys said:


> you are so right sunnybutterfly. I even wrote to admin. to do something about all this stupidity that has been going and all for somebody that does not know how to fix a knot in her yarn.They don't want to do anything about it so I guess this will probably go on for the rest of the year !!!!


Well I guess it is all about education and knowledge as to what constitutes good/poor customer service and about reading what the company's policies and rules are before posting about stuff that is in no way the company's fault. It is all about a person not taking responsibility for her actions. I guess we were all educated in this type of thing. I, for one, am glad this type of thing did come up and that the company in question did come and post on here about what their company does and does not do. I believe it totally opened up some people's eyes as to what the real world is like and that there are two sides to every story. I say cheers to the Adiministration.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

As back up and support for Mary Maxim, I worked for a book distributor for over 20 years. My company did not make the product, although we provided plastic jackets and catalog cards (remember catalog cards?. 
If a customer had a damaged in transit or defective book we would take it back for credit or exchange no questions asked. But sometimes we would get a customer who would rant about getting a wrong product and want credit without having to make a return, and you could tell they were trying to pull a fast one. 
Also, if something was out of stock at the publisher and we couldn't supply it, you would not believe the comments we would get. Like when the Harry Potter books went viral and nobody expected a kid fantasy by an unknown to sell over 100,000 total. 
So I understand unreasonable customers and commiserate with the folks at MM. I checked out their web site and they have some very tempting offers. I wish them continued prosperity. 
With customer reps as positive as Ms. Mango, they are on the right track for sure.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I opted to place an order with Mary Maxim today as a show of support, especially after Ms. Mango's post.

Mary Maxim is only 2 years older than I am, no wonder I remember their catalogs around my mothers home...I grew up with them


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> As back up and support for Mary Maxim, I worked for a book distributor for over 20 years. My company did not make the product, although we provided plastic jackets and catalog cards (remember catalog cards?.
> If a customer had a damaged in transit or defective book we would take it back for credit or exchange no questions asked. But sometimes we would get a customer who would rant about getting a wrong product and want credit without having to make a return, and you could tell they were trying to pull a fast one.
> Also, if something was out of stock at the publisher and we couldn't supply it, you would not believe the comments we would get. Like when the Harry Potter books went viral and nobody expected a kid fantasy by an unknown to sell over 100,000 total.
> So I understand unreasonable customers and commiserate with the folks at MM. I checked out their web site and they have some very tempting offers. I wish them continued prosperity.
> *With customer reps as positive as Ms. Mango, they are on the right track for sure.*


I so agree with that. I thought that she was very articulate and reasonable.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I opted to place an order with Mary Maxim today as a show of support, especially after Ms. Mango's post.
> 
> Mary Maxim is only 2 years older than I am, no wonder I remember their catalogs around my mothers home...I grew up with them


So did I grow up with them. They are 7 years older than I am. I will do my order tomorrow, I am just waiting for Mom to get back to me so I can include anything she wants to order too. We usually do our orders together.  I have several cross stitch kits that I have not even opened yet!


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Actually it has proven to be really valuable for me. In Australia, I didn't know this Company existed and now that I do I have had a browse on their web site and emailed them with some questions and if they do actually ship to Oz I will be placing an order. So thanks to the misguided people who created such a fuss.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> sunnybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


OHHHHH I am looking forward to the Christmas cataloge.!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

I live by the philosophy, that there are 3 sides to every story, each person's, and what actually happened .



5mmdpns said:


> There is always two sides to a story


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Mary Maxim Christmas catalogs were always highly anticipated at my home when I was a child...being the youngest I got them when they had already been "mauled" by everyone else in the family!

For many years my Aunt would send my children and I Christmas Tree ornament kits from Mary Maxim. We'd sit and sort the beads, the sequins, the pins and assemble them at our dining room table. Great memories and a great company that has spanned generations.


----------



## hmango (Aug 18, 2012)

I would truly like to thank everyone who turned this post around to a positive tone! As of today, we have actually gotten MORE positive feedback than the negative calls and emails we were receiving on Saturday. A special thank you to 5mmdps for the very nice call you made to my retail manager today, she was very happy to recieve it  Sunny- I know we DO ship internationally, and I hope customer service gets back to you soon with the specific details, as I am not sure the details because we don't handle the shipping in the retail store. I am so thankful so many new people got to hear about our store! Any questions , feel free to ask me!
Heather Mango


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

hmango said:


> I would truly like to thank everyone who turned this post around to a positive tone! As of today, we have actually gotten MORE positive feedback than the negative calls and emails we were receiving on Saturday. A special thank you to 5mmdps for the very nice call you made to my retail manager today, she was very happy to recieve it  Sunny- I know we DO ship internationally, and I hope customer service gets back to you soon with the specific details, as I am not sure the details because we don't handle the shipping in the retail store. I am so thankful so many new people got to hear about our store! Any questions , feel free to ask me!
> Heather Mango


Hi Heather, I am really glad to have another option when purchasing yarn and patterns and would prefer to deal with companies who practice good policy such as yours. I will be placing an order shortly.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

hmango said:


> I would truly like to thank everyone who turned this post around to a positive tone! As of today, we have actually gotten MORE positive feedback than the negative calls and emails we were receiving on Saturday. A special thank you to 5mmdps for the very nice call you made to my retail manager today, she was very happy to recieve it  Sunny- I know we DO ship internationally, and I hope customer service gets back to you soon with the specific details, as I am not sure the details because we don't handle the shipping in the retail store. I am so thankful so many new people got to hear about our store! Any questions , feel free to ask me!
> Heather Mango


As I said in a earlier post there is a couple big stores vacant here in my town in Mi that could use a nice crafty store be in it. They are saying fill me, fill me, I will meet your needs!!!!!!!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Ah-ah-ah-ah-mennnnn!


jinx said:


> I am just wondering who you think pays for the yarn that you think should be sent as a replacement for a perfectly good skein of yarn. They went overboard by offering a $10.00 credit on next order. You are lucky they offered to send a pattern for a couple of bucks. They could have told you to an buy entire new kit. Count your blessings. I do not want the increase in price passed on to me because you are disappointed. It is only a knot. No big deal. I will be ordering from them in the very near future because I believe they have been unfairly represented in this forum. For those that are sending this topic to MM please do not delete the many responses that support the company. jinx


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

sam0767 said:


> hmango said:
> 
> 
> > I would truly like to thank everyone who turned this post around to a positive tone! As of today, we have actually gotten MORE positive feedback than the negative calls and emails we were receiving on Saturday. A special thank you to 5mmdps for the very nice call you made to my retail manager today, she was very happy to recieve it  Sunny- I know we DO ship internationally, and I hope customer service gets back to you soon with the specific details, as I am not sure the details because we don't handle the shipping in the retail store. I am so thankful so many new people got to hear about our store! Any questions , feel free to ask me!
> ...


Ok Sam0767, you move into my town and we will be hired to run a local Mary Maxim up here!!!!! haha what fun, now I am living a dream!!!! Gotta go and get my order in. Mom does not want anything at this time, but we will be sending in another order from the Christmas catalog when it gets here!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

hmango said:


> I would truly like to thank everyone who turned this post around to a positive tone! As of today, we have actually gotten MORE positive feedback than the negative calls and emails we were receiving on Saturday. A special thank you to 5mmdps for the very nice call you made to my retail manager today, she was very happy to recieve it  Sunny- I know we DO ship internationally, and I hope customer service gets back to you soon with the specific details, as I am not sure the details because we don't handle the shipping in the retail store. I am so thankful so many new people got to hear about our store! Any questions , feel free to ask me!
> Heather Mango


I was proud to make that phone call and made sure she knew how happy we were with you Heather. Did she high five you? haha, I asked her to do so to both you and Randy from me! *sigh* this world is certainly a better place for ones like you two and of course, for Mary Maxim!!! Have a wonderful pleasant day!!!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh, Lorddy! I haven't had such a good laugh in days! "The dog ate my pattern!" ROFL And it ain't even my dog! Oh, I gotta go to the bathroom before I embarrass myself!
And the number of folks who jumped on the bandwagon without even knowing what actually happened truly boggles the mind. 
So they start trashing the seller! 
The buyer admitted it was her own fault in the original post when she said she had left the materials where the dog could get at them.
In my first year of high school long years ago, there was a boy who told the algebra teacher the dog ate his homework. The teacher smiled, gave him a big, fat zero, and suggested that he not have the dog do his algebra homework any more. We laughed at that kid for weeks!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

How do you make words bold? I used the "tag" by the smilies but it didn't work.


Dsynr said:


> Oh, Lorddy! I haven't had such a good laugh in days! "The dog ate my pattern!" ROFL And it ain't even my dog! Oh, I gotta go to the bathroom before I embarrass myself!
> And the number of folks who jumped on the bandwagon without even knowing what actually happened truly boggles the mind.
> So they start trashing the seller!
> The buyer admitted it was her own fault in the original post when she said she had left the materials where the dog could get at them.
> In my first year of high school long years ago, there was a boy who told the algebra teacher the dog ate his homework. The teacher smiled, gave him a big, fat zero, and suggested that he not have the dog do his algebra homework any more. We laughed at that kid for weeks!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> How do you make words bold? I used the "tag" by the smilies but it didn't work.
> 
> 
> Dsynr said:
> ...


you have to use the square brackets before and after the word/words you wish to bold. When you click on quote reply, or edit, you will get those smilies menus. Underneath them you will see the other enhancements you can use. The [ ] needs to go before the word and put in the appropriate letter you wish to use ie. b At the end of the word or sentence paragraph, you again use [ ] with the corresponding / and letter inside the brackets ie. b


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey Dysnr, my oldest son was in 5 or 6 th grade, we had a puppy. Well we left his homework on the kitchen table, for safety reasons. Well we got up in morning and puppy had gotten the homework and tore it to shreds!! I had to write his teacher a note explaining what happened. That was embarrassing!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> sam0767 said:
> 
> 
> > hmango said:
> ...


Oh don't temp me!!!!!!!! LOL!!!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

sam0767 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > sam0767 said:
> ...


I phoned my order this morning, and they are including a copy of their Christmas catalog with my order which should be arriving within 10 days!!! I will be singing "I'll have a Merry Christmas, I'll have a Merry Christmas......" :-o :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh, I forgot to mention that if you are ordering online from Mary Maxim, please use *coupon code 503A* to get your free shipping. This code is good until the end of September.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

It is nice to note that this thread as done an 180 as to Mary Maxim. Long may she reign!!!


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention that if you are ordering online from Mary Maxim, please use *coupon code 503A* to get your free shipping. This code is good until the end of September.


Thanks for the heads up. Will diffently bookmark this and use it when I do order. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: This company just does not work with their customers. I swear it is a wonder they are still in business. Sorry just had to throw this in. Just kidding.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

gma11331 said:


> It is nice to note that this thread as done an 180 as to Mary Maxim. Long may she reign!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Mom got her Mary Maxim Christmas catalog in the mail today!!! Lots to order from now!!!! :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Mom got her Mary Maxim Christmas catalog in the mail today!!! Lots to order from now!!!! :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Looking forward to mine now!!!!!


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Hi everyone. Just wanted to let you know that I have placed an order with Mary Maxim. If this thread is still running when I receive my goods, I will let you know what I think.


----------



## joycie3 (Aug 30, 2011)

I have placed 2 orders in the past month and already used up the yarn. Very fast service and the yarn was great. I had one or two knots in all however, I just cut them out and went on. I will be ordering from MM in the future. My orders arrive promptly and in good order.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

joycie3 said:


> I have placed 2 orders in the past month and already used up the yarn. Very fast service and the yarn was great. I had one or two knots in all however, I just cut them out and went on. I will be ordering from MM in the future. My orders arrive promptly and in good order.


We (Mom and I) have been ordering from them for years and years. Every order was great!


----------



## Babbsie2 (Jul 12, 2012)

When i was in second grade my SISTER ate my homework, then hid the tattered remains under the living room rug edge! I was so frightened to go to school the next day not knowing what trouble I would be in. About an hour into school the next day, there was a knock at the classroom door and the teacher went out. She came back smiling and told me that my Dad had found my homework and there was no problem. Actually sis had just nibbled away at the top of the page and it was savable. Glad she outgrew that paper eating!!! Good night all!


----------



## netcst (Sep 26, 2011)

I may be in the minority but if you were using smaller skeins you would have areas where you would be attaching new yarn ends...If this is the only flaw then it could be the end of a row and begin again after the flaw. As to the dogs eating the pattern, I don't believe this is the company's problem as much as it is a shame it happened to you. Perhaps an additional call to a supervisor will get you some satisfaction and good luck.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

caviat em tor! lol


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

*[thank you, mmdpns]*


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> *[thank you, mmdpns]*


Dsyner, the only problem I see that you have is that you put an extra [ just before the word thank and an extra ] after mmdpns so it did not work. Try again just using [ ]with the letter b inside and no extra spaces inside it, then at the end put [ ] with /b inside it.


----------



## sidlee (Jan 28, 2012)

donniek;s advice was a great one. Call MM again and tell them that KP knitters are being told of your lousy experience and are being warned not to buy from them. Sorry to hear of your problem, I always found them to be reputable, years and years ago. Perhaps it's new management, and they don't revere repeat customers or care about customer satisfaction! INSIST on new yarn, and the pattern. How difficult is it to send another copy? Shame on them..........


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

sidlee said:


> donniek;s advice was a great one. Call MM again and tell them that KP knitters are being told of your lousy experience and are being warned not to buy from them. Sorry to hear of your problem, I always found them to be reputable, years and years ago. Perhaps it's new management, and they don't revere repeat customers or care about customer satisfaction! INSIST on new yarn, and the pattern. How difficult is it to send another copy? Shame on them..........


I guess we just ignore this post since you obviously did not read what the person -- Heather -- posted about this. She works at Mary Maxim and her husband owns the company. If you want to read what she said about this whole issue, then go to page 21, it is the first entry on that page and it is all in bold. I reposted it in bold to emphasis her post.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

sidlee said:


> donniek;s advice was a great one. Call MM again and tell them that KP knitters are being told of your lousy experience and are being warned not to buy from them. Sorry to hear of your problem, I always found them to be reputable, years and years ago. Perhaps it's new management, and they don't revere repeat customers or care about customer satisfaction! INSIST on new yarn, and the pattern. How difficult is it to send another copy? Shame on them..........


From what I ahve been reading alot of people have made the turn around and have been praising MM and have been putting their orders in, in support of MM. I for 1.


----------



## Tabby.Howe (Apr 22, 2012)

Just look at how much feedback you've gotten ALREADY! Bring that to them and tell them it will be MUCH worse if they don't right their wrong. We have already vowed not to get their stuff, but it couldn't hurt to use us as ammo!


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Tabby.Howe said:


> Just look at how much feedback you've gotten ALREADY! Bring that to them and tell them it will be MUCH worse if they don't right their wrong. We have already vowed not to get their stuff, but it couldn't hurt to use us as ammo!


I thought this was all settled. MM did not do anything wrong. THE KNOT was expected and she went off about 1 knot. It could have been fixed by cutting it out and rejoining the ends. The pattern was her fault and they should not eb expected to replace something that her dog did. Once it leaves the store or warehouse in good shape and arrives in good shape they should not have to replace it. As far as the yarn goes one or 2 knots can be expected in a skein. I admitt it is a pain but easy to fix. If it is full of knots then I am sure MM would have replaced it. Go to page 21 I believe it is. It is a message from a representive from MM.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Tabby.Howe said:


> Just look at how much feedback you've gotten ALREADY! Bring that to them and tell them it will be MUCH worse if they don't right their wrong. We have already vowed not to get their stuff, but it couldn't hurt to use us as ammo!


Since I have already spoken to the MM, and they have told me that their sales have increased because of this, I guess you are wrong. The Mary Maxim did do nothing wrong but refuse to give away something for nothing when it was not at all their fault that the puppies ate the pattern piece, and that it is normal for knots to be found in yarn and in crochet cotton. Check out what Mary Maxim says about their guarantees -- it is NOT what Melodypop says nor what the other nay-sayers say.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Tabby.Howe said:
> 
> 
> > Just look at how much feedback you've gotten ALREADY! Bring that to them and tell them it will be MUCH worse if they don't right their wrong. We have already vowed not to get their stuff, but it couldn't hurt to use us as ammo!
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

It has been hasssssshed over thoroughly. Is this going for 30 pages? Don't loose steam now! We could make a record, maybe bigger than a Tea Party. Ho ho! During the hours this ran my KK loom produced two hats, my AKB 10 incher completed a 65"+ scarf and is 2/3 through a second scarf both made of Red Heart Boutique Midnight but different colors. Not Disappointed! Moon Loomer 
PS Knitting on a double rake loom has spoiled me in the joining department. There is sooooo much room to hide the join in the middle of the double knit. The hats were made on a single rake with nooo hiding place for the join, well just a little! Ending a color at a certain stitch with the Russian Join is a skill or luck that is eluding me and my projects.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Moon Loomer said:


> It has been hasssssshed over thoroughly. Is this going for 30 pages? Don't loose steam now! We could make a record, maybe bigger than a Tea Party. Ho ho! During the hours this ran my KK loom produced two hats, my AKB 10 incher completed a 65"+ scarf and is 2/3 through a second scarf both made of Red Heart Boutique Midnight but different colors. Not Disappointed! Moon Loomer
> PS Knitting on a double rake loom has spoiled me in the joining department. There is sooooo much room to hide the join in the middle of the double knit. The hats were made on a single rake with nooo hiding place for the join, well just a little! Ending a color at a certain stitch with the Russian Join is a skill or luck that is eluding me and my projects.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Only 1 or 2 mmore posts and we should have the 30 pages. LOL!!!!! You certanitly been busy for 30 pages. Keep up the good work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Thanks, you motivated me to finish a hat that should have been done a long time ago .



Moon Loomer said:


> KK loom produced two hats, my AKB 10 incher completed a 65"+ scarf and is 2/3 through a second scarf both made of Red Heart Boutique Midnight but different colors.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

Anyone scarf'n up this subject? Just picked up some unlabeled Good Will yarn, two partial black, a dark teal, and a rip roaring pinnnk! Soon some hats? Come on imaggggination! Moon Loomer


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

Quick - quick and pictures to. Moon Loomer


----------



## sandra fay bell (Jun 22, 2012)

Moon Loomer said:


> Anyone scarf'n up this subject? Just picked up some unlabeled Good Will yarn, two partial black, a dark teal, and a rip roaring pinnnk! Soon some hats? Come on imaggggination! Moon Loomer


Love your thinking moon loomer


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

My neighbor ordered a kit from Mary Maxim and they sent her many balls of extra yarn just in case! They are a great company.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

A Russian join/splice is a relatively simple task, I use it when I attach a new skein, when changing colors, when I find a knot that needs to be cut out. It has a great many application.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

MzKnitCro said:


> Thanks, you motivated me to finish a hat that should have been done a long time ago .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I finished both scarves, estimate wrong, both are 80". Third picture 3 of the four hats. Picture time MzKnitCro, can't wait. The projects moved along on their (almost) own. Ho, Ho! Moon Loomer


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

courier

What you don't seem to understand is that the industry sets the industry standard. That does not mean that the consumer has to find it acceptable. We fight back by not buying their products. And that is not just an ordinary knot...that is a huge defect. 

Most sensible companies realize that it is in their best interest to replace an unacceptable product, to avoid the kind of bad publicity Mary Maxim is getting here. Bad customer service.

The reason we have such shoddy products is because we allow them to foist it on us as industry standards.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

WooHoo!!!!! I just got my MM Christmas cataloge. I am excited and saw some things I am going to order to make for Christmas!!!!! Can't wait!!!! Who else got theirs.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

sam0767 said:


> WooHoo!!!!! I just got my MM Christmas cataloge. I am excited and saw some things I am going to order to make for Christmas!!!!! Can't wait!!!! Who else got theirs.


Got mine in the mail yesterday! I will get another in the MM order that will arrive this week and I will share that one with a friend!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gina said:


> courier
> 
> What you don't seem to understand is that the industry sets the industry standard. That does not mean that the consumer has to find it acceptable. We fight back by not buying their products. And that is not just an ordinary knot...that is a huge defect.
> 
> ...


And the yarn industry did set the standards for what is acceptable as far as the number of knots in a yarn. It is not acceptable for a customer to allow puppies to eat her pattern and then want the company to replace it. Melodypop did not want to abide by the written guarantees that Mary Maxim provided on the order form. It is not the fault of Mary Maxim. I guess you dont realize that this thread has progressed far beyond what Mary Maxim does or does not do as far as good customer service.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

I did not address the puppy eating the pattern issue because that is clearly not the fault of the seller or manufacturer.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Of course, Mom and I have to sit down and get our orders together for Christmas!!!! haha, what fun to have such a company to do business with!!! What I love is that Mary Maxim is my LYS that I dont have to leave home to go to!!!!

Oh, Sam0767, what are you ordering? do tell!!! and Courier what has gotten your needles in "knots" over this? you need to tell us what you ordered!!!


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes exactly. The company sets the standard for how shoddy their product can be. They don't even put it on the label that there may be defects. 

But it's pointless to go round and round, so I wish you well.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

I can't wait for my Mary Maxim Christmas catalog.

Oh, my yarn arrived for the Craftsy September knit a-long class I paid $30.00 for. As I'm hand winding my hank of Fiesta Baby Boom yarn to knit the shawlette what do I find...a knot. 

I kept winding....


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Of course, Mom and I have to sit down and get our orders together for Christmas!!!! haha, what fun to have such a company to do business with!!! What I love is that Mary Maxim is my LYS that I dont have to leave home to go to!!!!
> 
> Oh, Sam0767, what are you ordering? do tell!!! and Courier what has gotten your needles in "knots" over this? you need to tell us what you ordered!!!


Well I love the looks of that MM Mega. I would lovet o try that and at 50% off Oh ya!!!!!!!!

I love that jacket on page 37. I would love to make that but I think in a diffrent color. And the yarn is only $1.99 a skein!!!! And the Caron Simply soft is $3.99. I love that yarn!!!!!! Want me to go on?????


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

gina said:


> Yes exactly. The company sets the standard for how shoddy their product can be. They don't even put it on the label that there may be defects.
> 
> But it's pointless to go round and round, so I wish you well.


I haven't ever seen anything on labels saying anything about defects possible. Anyone else seen that or am I buying the wrong yarn again???????


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> I can't wait for my Mary Maxim Christmas catalog.
> 
> Oh, my yarn arrived for the Craftsy September knit a-long class I paid $30.00 for. As I'm hand winding my hank of Fiesta Baby Boom yarn to knit the shawlette what do I find...a knot.
> 
> I kept winding....


haha, knots in yarn!! I mean, who knew there was such a thing to know how to learn to correct this problem when we all started knitting or crocheting? how do you correct the knots in the yarn for yourself? I just cut off the knot and over lap the yarn ends for a couple of inches and do about 4 stitches of it "doubled". This has never been an issue for me!


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

PaKnitter said:


> I can't wait for my Mary Maxim Christmas catalog.
> 
> Oh, my yarn arrived for the Craftsy September knit a-long class I paid $30.00 for. As I'm hand winding my hank of Fiesta Baby Boom yarn to knit the shawlette what do I find...a knot.
> 
> I kept winding....


Oh no. Are you going to run the company down????? I bet its a quick fix. You really don't seeem to worried about it. Please post a photo when you finish your project.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

PaKnitter said:


> I can't wait for my Mary Maxim Christmas catalog.
> 
> Oh, my yarn arrived for the Craftsy September knit a-long class I paid $30.00 for. As I'm hand winding my hank of Fiesta Baby Boom yarn to knit the shawlette what do I find...a knot.
> 
> I kept winding....


You will like what they have in the cataloge.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

sam0767 said:


> gina said:
> 
> 
> > Yes exactly. The company sets the standard for how shoddy their product can be. They don't even put it on the label that there may be defects.
> ...


Ok, Sam0767, I can not have you disappointed!!!! you send me your ball of yarn and I will oblige you with putting some knots in it!!! about how many knots would you like to have? I can only count as high as 10 cause that is how many fingers I have!!! Better send me two balls of yarn, and I can put five naughty knots in each one!!!

Sam0767, I only have sock yarn on page 37 of my Christmas catalog so you need to tell me the name of the jacket so I can find the one you are liking the looks of!!!


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> sam0767 said:
> 
> 
> > gina said:
> ...


It is called Cable Car Coat. I will send ya a couple balls of yarn to knot for me. I will let ya know when its in the mail.

What does the cover of your Christmas catalog look like? On mine it has a crocheted snowman. And I know its the Christmas one because it says Christmas 2012


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

sam0767 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > sam0767 said:
> ...


Yah, mine has the red barn and barnyard animals on it in plastic canvas. As I am in Canada, and you are not, I get the Canadian catalog with Canadian pricing in it!!! That red barn and barnyard animals reminds me of the story book that my brother had when he was about 5 or 6 years old. It was about farm animals and he loved it to bits!!!! Oh yah, has a John Deer tractor on it too!!! hahaa, the John Deer has no knots in it!!!


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> sam0767 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Well that explains that!!!!! Did you find the coat I was telling ya about?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

sam0767 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > sam0767 said:
> ...


Nope, you must have the defective catalog because I dont have a Cable Car Coat in mine!!! hmmmm, perhaps one of us needs to send ours back?? Mine says Christmas 2012 on it too! Let us see what Courier would say about that! ha


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> sam0767 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Well are you sure your dog didn't that page?? :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

sam0767 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, you must have the defective catalog because I dont have a Cable Car Coat in mine!!! hmmmm, perhaps one of us needs to send ours back?? Let us see what Courier would say about that! ha
> ...


Hoha, no Lucky only likes to rip apart the cardboard boxes like the cereal boxes. She tries to get into them first and then she really goes at those boxes!!!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I ordered some puzzles for the assisted living center across the street from me and some ornament kits.

Have you ever visited a yarn mill to actually SEE yarn being made? There are industry standards for just about everything that is manufactured and those standards are NOT set by the manufacturers.

Do we knit perfectly? Hardly. The vast majority who responded to a thread questioning if people go back to fix a mistake is proof of that. Nearly all who responded said they did not. Seems to me that's a double standard.

Perhaps your mail carrier is suffering from Pica and is eating the front cover of your catalogs and replacing them with fakes!

I'll always go back to fix an error but I accept knots because I understand the manufacturing process of yarn and I spin.

How do people join a new skein? How do they change colors for say, a striped item? What do they do when they have to attach yarn and pick up stitches for a collar? Or is that "different"? 

Are some people able to purchase enough yarn for a whole sweater in one skein and never have to break off to knit t he sleeves? Sure makes me wonder.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I ordered some puzzles for the assisted living center across the street from me and some ornament kits.
> 
> Have you ever visited a yarn mill to actually SEE yarn being made? There are industry standards for just about everything that is manufactured and those standards are NOT set by the manufacturers.
> 
> ...


Courier, of course you knit perfectly!!!! you are at the head of the line. I mean, I would never be so arrogant as to presume I would be first, so it must be you!!! me and Sam0767 and PatKnitter will all be second!!

And of course, it goes without saying that it is different!!! we are all different it is only the yarn that knots us together and keeps our needles straight!!!! hahaha :lol:


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

courier770 said:


> I ordered some puzzles for the assisted living center across the street from me and some ornament kits.
> 
> Have you ever visited a yarn mill to actually SEE yarn being made? There are industry standards for just about everything that is manufactured and those standards are NOT set by the manufacturers.
> 
> ...


I would love to go to a mill and see how it is made. I will remind them to not to forget the knots.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I didn't say I knit perfectly..I make my share of mistakes and I go back to fix them because it would drive me crazy not to!!!


----------



## teddybear_nana (Aug 14, 2012)

I have also always had issues when buying from them .. sad way to keep customers


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered some puzzles for the assisted living center across the street from me and some ornament kits.
> ...


Ya I will step down from first to second. You are the one.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered some puzzles for the assisted living center across the street from me and some ornament kits.
> ...


I cannot stand it if I know theres a mistake and don't go back to fix it. It drives me nuts!!!!!!!!!! I cannot continue on and be comfortable with the piece


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Cant be mail carrier eating my catalog pages cause I pick mine up at the post office! hmmmm, a mystery only a knitting mystery writer could unravel and knot together what actually happened here.  Now this needs some thinking on!! Sleuth slayers what now?


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

teddybear_nana said:


> I have also always had issues when buying from them .. sad way to keep customers


I really don't know what is wrong with the yarn. I have never had any problems from their yarn. A knot or 2 is nothing. Big or small it is simple to fix. But if you buy MM yarn or other brands like Red Heart, Bernat, CAron it is not the fault of MM if there is knots in the other brands of yarn. They are getting it from those companies. It is not their brand. You have to go to the manufacturer to get it fixed or something. Not MM.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

sam0767 said:


> teddybear_nana said:
> 
> 
> > I have also always had issues when buying from them .. sad way to keep customers
> ...


*sigh* I cant get to the yarn making company, cause I dont have a map as to how to get there! Mary Maxim does not sell maps. oh dear, :XD:


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> sam0767 said:
> 
> 
> > teddybear_nana said:
> ...


I thought that would be on the inside of the label along with a pattern


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

sam0767 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > sam0767 said:
> ...


I need the right catalog to look in first before I find that! :? I need the right yarn ball label too and I cant get it without the right catalog. :shock:


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Cant be mail carrier eating my catalog pages cause I pick mine up at the post office! hmmmm, a mystery only a knitting mystery writer could unravel and knot together what actually happened here.  Now this needs some thinking on!! Sleuth slayers what now?


Maybe it got caught up in the mail carriers lunch. I have heard they will read catalogs when they can. Could have been a funny tasting piece of lettace. The car coat was green in that page ya know.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> sam0767 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


LOL!!!!!!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I was going to comment about knots and see what Courier already said, and agree with her major point. When you need to join skeins of yarn you use a join that works for you, braided, Russian, or golly, some people - knot - the ends together. When I come to a knot in a skein, I use my preferred join the same way and [don't whine about it]. If a ball or skein would have knots every two or three feet, I would go back to where I bought it or write the manufacturer, but one or two knots in a 100 gram package is usually a given. Don't sweat the small stuff.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> I was going to comment about knots and see what Courier already said, and agree with her major point. When you need to join skeins of yarn you use a join that works for you, braided, Russian, or golly, some people - knot - the ends together. When I come to a knot in a skein, I use my preferred join the same way and [don't whine about it]. If a ball or skein would have knots every two or three feet, I would go back to where I bought it or write the manufacturer, but one or two knots in a 100 gram package is usually a given. Don't sweat the small stuff.


Right on!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

hmmmm, I have heard of yarn getting wet when blocking! but now sweating? must be the heat, lol


----------



## Marlys (Mar 15, 2011)

Now this thread is getting really funny to read, I'm joying it.My two cents to it, I had a ball of Benat Mosaic and it had five (5 ) knot in it. 
Now I have a little dog that is not interested in patterns or yarn, three cats that are way to lazy to even bother with yarn. Darn it ,no excuse here. 

Anyway I did write to Bernat and ask if this was normal and lo and behold they sent me two extra balls as this was not the norm...
How about that, guess I was really lucky.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marlys said:


> Now this thread is getting really funny to read, I'm joying it.My two cents to it, I had a ball of Benat Mosaic and it had five (5 ) knot in it.
> Now I have a little dog that is not interested in patterns or yarn, three cats that are way to lazy to even bother with yarn. Darn it ,no excuse here.
> 
> Anyway I did write to Bernat and ask if this was normal and lo and behold they sent me two extra balls as this was not the norm...
> How about that, guess I was really lucky.


Now I have gotten a naughty knot in a Bernat too and no freebies coming at me!! *sigh* you must be born in the lucky stars!! what is your zodiac sign? I am cancer.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Marlys said:
> 
> 
> > Now this thread is getting really funny to read, I'm joying it.My two cents to it, I had a ball of Benat Mosaic and it had five (5 ) knot in it.
> ...


I am Scorpio....


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Marlys said:


> Now this thread is getting really funny to read, I'm joying it.My two cents to it, I had a ball of Benat Mosaic and it had five (5 ) knot in it.
> Now I have a little dog that is not interested in patterns or yarn, three cats that are way to lazy to even bother with yarn. Darn it ,no excuse here.
> 
> Anyway I did write to Bernat and ask if this was normal and lo and behold they sent me two extra balls as this was not the norm...
> How about that, guess I was really lucky.


I am so glad you are enjoying it. All that drama was not needed so we decided to put some humor in on things and lighten things up a bit. How we doin so far. LOL!!!!! :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

sam0767 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Marlys said:
> ...


Now I wonder what sign Mary Maxim is? hmmm, *pondering* here (ponder is such a good word and one of my favorites!) I know, I know, I know what sign is Mary Maxim!!!! It is the "Mary Maxim sale sign" that was in my email inbox. 65% off selected items from their home solutions!!! phewwww, I was worried that they did not have a sign!


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> I was going to comment about knots and see what Courier already said, and agree with her major point. When you need to join skeins of yarn you use a join that works for you, braided, Russian, or golly, some people - knot - the ends together. When I come to a knot in a skein, I use my preferred join the same way and [don't whine about it]. If a ball or skein would have knots every two or three feet, I would go back to where I bought it or write the manufacturer, but one or two knots in a 100 gram package is usually a given. Don't sweat the small stuff.


Yes! Still working on the Russian and braided joins I mostly just drop the knot in the middle of the double knit, I is spoiled and love it. See all of you tomorrow time for more knitting and Old Time radio. Moon Loomer


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> PaKnitter said:
> 
> 
> > I can't wait for my Mary Maxim Christmas catalog.
> ...


Just purchased a stein of lovely, soft green, and unlabeled yarn at Good Will. I'll report on the KNOTS ho ho tomorrow, they are tossing the chairs here at the Cafe. Goodnight. Moon Loomer


----------



## Marlys (Mar 15, 2011)

That is a good guess, somebody has to ask MM about their sign,,, I'm a gemini by the way,guess one of the lucky ones.
Now that have started the humor of this thread we should keep that going as it is a lot of fun to read and just made my evening !!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marlys said:


> That is a good guess, somebody has to ask MM about their sign,,, I'm a gemini by the way,guess one of the lucky ones.
> Now that have started the humor of this thread we should keep that going as it is a lot of fun to read and just made my evening !!!!


yep, like Sam0767 said, we tried to lighten up this thread by using humor about naughty knotty yarn. And now who knew, there is also an ad on the Knitting Paradise about potty training your dogs! haha, oh the irony of it all! Thanks for joining in the fun. I am off to dream of MM yarn sales!!! Of course, all my yarn is knot free in my dreams, and I even finish the knitting projects too!!! haha :-D


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I can give you directions to a lovely yarn mill...Brown Sheep yarn! Pick up highway 71 in Colorado...anywhere along the way and head north to Nebraska. You will eventually come to the town of Mitchell...ask ANYONE there for directions, they will get you right to the place.

Every fall there is a fiber festival in Mitchell and Brown Sheep opens the Mill for tours...quite interesting, not to mention the great deals at the Mill Shop.

When you see what goes into manufacturing yarn, it gives you a whole different perspective.

I try not to sweat on my yarn, though I have cried on it from time to time.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for the levity on this topic. What a fun read! I sure hope Melodypop doesn't buy any yarn from the classified section.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

sam0767 said:


> WooHoo!!!!! I just got my MM Christmas cataloge. I am excited and saw some things I am going to order to make for Christmas!!!!! Can't wait!!!! Who else got theirs.


I got mine today!


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> sam0767 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


I'm in the USA, and the one I got in the mail today has the red barn and green John Deere tractor on it too..


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

sam0767 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > sam0767 said:
> ...


I have the Cable Car Coat on page 37 of mine.. with the cover having the red barn on it. Weird, huh?


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I didn't say I knit perfectly..I make my share of mistakes and I go back to fix them because it would drive me crazy not to!!!


Courier Dear, they are kidding with you! But you know that.. I love the humor on this site.... Except when people get cranky, then it's not so funny..


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm a Sagittarius.. A lover, not a fighter!!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh I know they are kidding. Though I will say this, the mistakes you make that you have to go back and fix are the ones you are less likely to repeat. That pretty much applies to most things, not just knitting.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

courier770 said:


> I can give you directions to a lovely yarn mill...Brown Sheep yarn! Pick up highway 71 in Colorado...anywhere along the way and head north to Nebraska. You will eventually come to the town of Mitchell...ask ANYONE there for directions, they will get you right to the place.
> 
> Every fall there is a fiber festival in Mitchell and Brown Sheep opens the Mill for tours...quite interesting, not to mention the great deals at the Mill Shop.
> 
> ...


I would love to go to a mill sometime. It sounds amazing and would give you a diffrent perspective on how yan is spun and balled. Plus keep a eye out for the knots. I could stand there and do quality control and tell them that there are some people that complain about knots and don't like them in their skeins. So give them those skeins or put them on the site for sale and sell them just for the people that refuse knots. May not be a full skein but hay...it will just give them anothr reason to complain. In fact I see that Lionsbrand has real small skeins now. Maybe there won't be any knots in those. Thats where they need to go buy knotless skeins. Oh but wait.....maybe there may be 1 litttle knot in those. Hummmmm.... :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Well you could also purchase a spinning wheel and give spinning your own yarn a try! Oh but then when one bobbin is full you have to put a new one on..gee a knot, a gosh darn knot!


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

courier770 said:


> Well you could also purchase a spinning wheel and give spinning your own yarn a try! Oh but then when one bobbin is full you have to put a new one on..gee a knot, a gosh darn knot!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Yep seems that you just cannot get away from those danged knots. In fact I have some really old skeins of yarn that my neice brought down that was either from my sisters stash or my mothers that my sister inherited and I have now inheriated it from my sister that passed away a year ago. It is Woolworth yarn and by gosh by golly was using a skein and darned if I didn't encounter a knot in it. I'll be darned. Guess it isen't just modern day flubb ups from the mills. I happened many years ago to. :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

sam0767 said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > Well you could also purchase a spinning wheel and give spinning your own yarn a try! Oh but then when one bobbin is full you have to put a new one on..gee a knot, a gosh darn knot!
> ...


I inherted a bag of yarn from a lady up the street and there was Woolworth yarn in it. I was excited because it was made in the USA.

I remember Emira, New York, having a Woolworth but not our town.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

sam0767 said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > I can give you directions to a lovely yarn mill...Brown Sheep yarn! Pick up highway 71 in Colorado...anywhere along the way and head north to Nebraska. You will eventually come to the town of Mitchell...ask ANYONE there for directions, they will get you right to the place.
> ...


Even if those new small skeins don't have knots...
What is the person going to do when they don't have enough to finish their small project?
AH OH...Have to "create" a knot. :shock:  
Well the person would have to finally create a knot and work around it, or finally learn the splicing/joining techniques.

I just also want to add...
Thank you all for turning this thread around. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

sam0767 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > courier770 said:
> ...


A mistake would drive me crazy if I didn't go back and fix it. I use a big old diaper pin as a marker and as I check my work ever so often I move the diaper pin up. It prevents me from finding the mistake at the very end and trash talking as I'm ripping the yarn out.

I have always picked up the second yarn and knit with both when joining but I wanted to learn another way but the russian join just doesn't appeal to me and I don't know why as it is so popular with everyone else.

I do like the magic knot, but oh no, another knot in my yarn...how could I live with myself!

The braid join is the one, I think, as I have always braided hair and it comes to me naturally.

I would love to visit a yarn mill and I wouldn't mind bringing home the less than perfect yarns so they don't fall into the hands of unhappy Mary Maxim customers.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Moon Loomer said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > PaKnitter said:
> ...


hmmmm, dont think I know that game of Tossing the Chairs. How does it work? and do we bring our knitting too? ya will just have to 'splane it. Could not see one advertised in the Mary Maxim catalog either. Oh ya, I dont have the same one y'all have down south o' me!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

glacy1 said:


> I'm a Sagittarius.. A lover, not a fighter!!


If you are a lover, then you wait till you see the Valentine edition of Mary Maxim! That is sure to get your heart all tangled up in a yarn mess. hmmmm, thinking the frogs come out to sing too, "froggy went a courtin and he did sing, uh huh...." haha, the frog ponds are coming out of the knitting baskets. And we thought we were WIPped!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

The russian join works well if you can drop that needle down "dead center" of the plies. I use a magnifying glass to help me.

Really folks if you have any opportunity to visit a mill, give it a go. It's very interesting.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

courier770 said:


> The russian join works well if you can drop that needle down "dead center" of the plies. I use a magnifying glass to help me.
> 
> Really folks if you have any opportunity to visit a mill, give it a go. It's very interesting.


I like the Russian join as well. And yup I use the magnifier as well, especially with the dark colors.

Yes, please do visit a mill. I did many years ago. Very informative.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ok, you gals, now I am going to have to look up hookin up with those Russians and learning how to join 'em up! (Does Mary Maxim know about joining the Russians and should we tell her?) :?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

http://www.knittinganyway.com/freethings/russianjoin.htm

I found this but was I ever disappointed! I did not see any cute Russians hanging out there. 

I basically sometimes do a similar type of joining but just take the new yarn tail and thread it through the old yarn tail for a couple of inches. Of course this is only for if the yarns are the same color.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > The russian join works well if you can drop that needle down "dead center" of the plies. I use a magnifying glass to help me.
> ...


My two aunts went to Iceland a couple of years ago and they toured a yarn mill that also had machines set up to knit Icelandic sweaters. They said it was fascinating to watch. I have wanted to see a yarn mill for a long time.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

It really isn't practical for a mill to use a Russian join..shutting down an entire line to accomplish this join is unrealistic. Besides Mary Maxim doesn't produce the yarn anyway.

Yarn mills are interesting...even more so if they have a shop on the premises!


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Moon Loomer said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Oh I know they are kidding. Though I will say this, the mistakes you make that you have to go back and fix are the ones you are less likely to repeat. That pretty much applies to most things, not just knitting.


So true.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Ok, you gals, now I am going to have to look up hookin up with those Russians and learning how to join 'em up! (Does Mary Maxim know about joining the Russians and should we tell her?) :?


LOL!!!!!!! Check your Christmas catalog that is diffrent from the ones we get here in the states. Yours may be diffrent and have one you can buy from them. :roll: :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

sam0767 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, you gals, now I am going to have to look up hookin up with those Russians and learning how to join 'em up! (Does Mary Maxim know about joining the Russians and should we tell her?) :?
> ...


haha, St Nic and Santa are kinda cute!!! are they Russian? or just rushin' around at Christmas time?


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

LOL!!!!!!


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

People, you should rename this group "knot sarcasm alley" I can only think you must be very short of serious knitting and yarn of any kind, and also things to do that help people who are unable to spend their lives being sarcastic. Seamus.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Here we go again!


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

gma11331 said:


> Here we go again!


Oh My!

But back to the russian join...that's my problem...I don't stay in the center, kind of like bowling. Guess it takes practice but when I'm in the middle of knitting I just want to knit.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Someone please que up they "Calliope" music and get on your wooden horses, we are in for another "go round and round".

Seamus you are free to go start another thread. You should call it "I have serious knitting to do, there is no time for levity".


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

We can multi-task (I think).
Being light hearted does not mean we are not willing nor unable to help others.
Some of us even knit/crochet as we are participating here on the forum.
//////////////////////////////////

The Russian join does take a bit of practice.
Shoot, I stray off center too...but it still holds up well (at least mine has so far).


----------



## Marlys (Mar 15, 2011)

How quickly this changed around after I was having so much fun.... please go back to knitting and leave us alone here. we are the fun people but still know how to knit, even fix a knot !!!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marlys said:


> How quickly this changed around after I was having so much fun.... please go back to knitting and leave us alone here. we are the fun people but still know how to knit, even fix a knot !!!!!


You know how to knit knots?


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Fix knots, keep patterns away from puppies, bring home the bacon, fry it up...we are indeed talented.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Someone please que up they "Calliope" music and get on your wooden horses, we are in for another "go round and round".
> 
> Seamus you are free to go start another thread. You should call it "I have serious knitting to do, there is no time for levity".


had a hobby horse once! oh yah, that was mother's mop and it was all knotted up too!! Merry-go-rounds were fun to spin on! (Chuck Berry is on singing Rock and Roll Music!!! rock on!!) Did you ever make a hobby horse? (....if you wanna dance with me.....) :lol:


----------



## donagale (May 24, 2011)

I guess that takes care of my ordering anything from M M. As for Knit Picks, it once took me three phone calls to get a replacement for Harmony needles that failed at the attachment site. Because I ordered along with another couple people, and couldn't "prove" I bought them, they wouldn't replace them. We often ordered together to save on shipping. No more, and I cancelled another order that I had placed. Then they sent a replacement. It took canceling before I got results. Have great results at Jimmy Beans and Webs etc.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> We can multi-task (I think).
> Being light hearted does not mean we are not willing nor unable to help others.
> Some of us even knit/crochet as we are participating here on the forum.
> //////////////////////////////////
> ...


I think I need to borrow a Multi-Task as the Russians did not come out right. They were not even cute. Is the Multi-Task sort of Organized Chaos, cause if so, then I have plenty to go around for everyone! Come on over with y'all's Mary Maxims and bring your Russians too. Got to get this done somehow!

hmmmm, now what would the James Bond do about the Russians......hmmmm, thinking, hmmm, ears smokin hot.....hmmm, did not see that movie. Please tell me someone else did see it because I need to know how these Russians work.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

donegale, what a shame you aren't going to order from such a well established and long lived company. 

Guess what? I've gotten yarns from both Jimmy Beans and Webs that have had a knot or two in them!!!

When you combine orders with another person or person(s) only one name appears on the order. That applies to ANY company you order from, not just yarn sites. Of course the company is going to balk if there is no history of your having placed an order.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

seamus said:


> People, you should rename this group "knot sarcasm alley" I can only think you must be very short of serious knitting and yarn of any kind, and also things to do that help people who are unable to spend their lives being sarcastic. Seamus.


Now thats a good idea!!!!! Thanks for the suggestion :thumbup:


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

courier770 said:


> Someone please que up they "Calliope" music and get on your wooden horses, we are in for another "go round and round".
> 
> Seamus you are free to go start another thread. You should call it "I have serious knitting to do, there is no time for levity".


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: If people don't like what is being said they don't need to read. Just by pass the topic"Disappointed". Obviously they like reading the comments. I think the problem was solved on page 21 when MM explained everything. We are just making lite of the situation is all. :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I do remember the movie "The Russians are Coming, The Russians are Coming"..it was very funny and would be a good title for a thread about the Russian join!


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> We can multi-task (I think).
> Being light hearted does not mean we are not willing nor unable to help othll the time. Some of us are just talers.
> Some of us even knit/crochet as we are participating here on the forum.
> //////////////////////////////////
> ...


I multi task all the time. Shoot some of us are just talented that way.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Marlys said:


> How quickly this changed around after I was having so much fun.... please go back to knitting and leave us alone here. we are the fun people but still know how to knit, even fix a knot !!!!!


LOL!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: We were having alot of silly fun now wern't we. We can still have fun. No mind the others that don't have a sense of humor.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I can make coffee, a pot of soup in my crock pot, do a load of laundry, knit and watch TV at the same time. In the immortal words of Coach Lambeau "I'm a *&%$ing genius"!


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

courier770 said:


> Fix knots, keep patterns away from puppies, bring home the bacon, fry it up...we are indeed talented.


OH Heck ya!!!!! I am bringing the bacon right now. And when I go home I am going to sit on my behind and relax and knit away and be on Kp all at the same time. Oh wait. I will have to walk the dog first and then sit on my behind and knit and check out KP.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

SAM...remember when walking the dog to steer him/her away from any stray patterns you might come across!!!!!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Could Mr. Beasley be your mail carrier? He reads Dagwood's mail; who knows what he might do to yours?



5mmdpns said:


> Cant be mail carrier eating my catalog pages cause I pick mine up at the post office! hmmmm, a mystery only a knitting mystery writer could unravel and knot together what actually happened here.  Now this needs some thinking on!! Sleuth slayers what now?


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

donagale said:


> I guess that takes care of my ordering anything from M M. As for Knit Picks, it once took me three phone calls to get a replacement for Harmony needles that failed at the attachment site. Because I ordered along with another couple people, and couldn't "prove" I bought them, they wouldn't replace them. We often ordered together to save on shipping. No more, and I cancelled another order that I had placed. Then they sent a replacement. It took canceling before I got results. Have great results at Jimmy Beans and Webs etc.


Well if you haven't ordered from MM how do you know if it is a good company or not. I would say you have to try it before you know for sure. And not go by what negative people are saying. I would bet that a majority people that say it is a bad company are following the pack and not seeing the post on page 21 from a rep from MM. I was always taught by my parents that you never know if youb like it or not if you don't try it first. I did and now love my beets, carrots, califlower, broccoli, well all my vegies!!!


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

courier770 said:


> donegale, what a shame you aren't going to order from such a well established and long lived company.
> 
> Guess what? I've gotten yarns from both Jimmy Beans and Webs that have had a knot or two in them!!!
> 
> When you combine orders with another person or person(s) only one name appears on the order. That applies to ANY company you order from, not just yarn sites. Of course the company is going to balk if there is no history of your having placed an order.


Well ow courier...thats just common sense. The easy way to handle that is the have the persons name the order was put in do the contact with the company.   :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

You'd think that would be an easy way to handle the situation.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Marlys said:


> How quickly this changed around after I was having so much fun.... please go back to knitting and leave us alone here. we are the fun people but still know how to knit, even fix a knot !!!!!


Oh we can still have fun!!!!!!!!! Just join in. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Marlys said:
> 
> 
> > How quickly this changed around after I was having so much fun.... please go back to knitting and leave us alone here. we are the fun people but still know how to knit, even fix a knot !!!!!
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: You are killing me here. I am hurting (you know why) and you are killing me!!!!!! Of course she knows how to knit knots. She is one of us!!!!


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

courier770 said:


> I can make coffee, a pot of soup in my crock pot, do a load of laundry, knit and watch TV at the same time. In the immortal words of Coach Lambeau "I'm a *&%$ing genius"!


OHHH But I have one up on you!!!!! I can cook a meal in my crock pot make and drink a cup of coffee, do and fold a load of laundry AND change a 5 mo olds diaper who just learned to roll around on the floor. Hows that for multi tasking?? LOL!!!


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

courier770 said:


> SAM...remember when walking the dog to steer him/her away from any stray patterns you might come across!!!!!


Oh crap!!! Thats right. She does always have her nose to the ground and will snatch up anything that may smell tastey. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

courier770 said:


> You'd think that would be an easy way to handle the situation.


I don't think I know!!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Could Mr. Beasley be your mail carrier? He reads Dagwood's mail; who knows what he might do to yours?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know something, you just might be onto what is going on here!!! mixed up catalogs getting lost in the mail, *&%$ing genius Courier up & down on ladders and not doing such a good job of Fedexing these Mary Maxim catalogs, The Russians are Coming, the naughty knotted yarns, dogs chasing patterns and not their tails or the neighbourhood kitty kats, Jame Bond is too involved with the Casino Royals and Goldfingers, daggone it now -- that Dagwood is complaining again!! and Beasley is messing with my mail! Need a cuppa joe to help sort out this here situation cause that Multi-Task has not shown up to show me his stuff yet!! :shock: :roll:


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

A glass of nice wine will make all the bad stuff go away! I just had a long conversation with a coworker who had liposuction...eh her butt hurts, mine hurts too but for other reasons. She laughed as I launched my tirade "your ass hurts? why? been sitting on it too long? Come have some cheese cake with me and I'll show you a good butt hurting". She did reply that i make a lime cheese cake that will definitely put a few inches on the rear end..and it's worth it!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

MOOAAWWW...HAHAHA.
Now I can let loose my laughter.

Had to try and think seriously for awhile...
hard to do when you are trying to help a friend and thinking of this thread at the same time.
Subject of help needed...come on 1 guess...
You got it!   
Another Russian join(ed) the ranks.
Though I know she will ask again at the next naught, not, or is it knot?


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> MOOAAWWW...HAHAHA.
> Now I can let loose my laughter.
> 
> Had to try and think seriously for awhile...
> ...


oh no!!!!!!! Hope you got it straight with her. Now she knows how to handle the Knots,not, naughts......lol!!!!! Laugh away.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

sam0767 said:


> galaxycraft said:
> 
> 
> > MOOAAWWW...HAHAHA.
> ...


See even my subconscious had a joke in there somewhere...


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> sam0767 said:
> 
> 
> > galaxycraft said:
> ...


There ya go. You had it in there all along!!!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

And how many knots is it from Mesa to Mount Huron - that is if we get enough global warming and you have to go by boat?
Do we eat garlic knots along the way?


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

I would like to say something all joking aside. A few of us have been having some fun on this thread and there have been some that are not seeing the humor in it. Well I,m sorry. But I think and assumeed it was all settled on page 21 I believe when a rep posted on her about company policy and that they handled things for the original poster that complained about their Customer Service. I thought she was rather pleaseant about how she explained things which should show how their custome service is. Now I have read some people saying that they will not deal with MM because of this one post. If they have never tried ordering from them or their yarn then how do you know it is a bad company? Because of what 1 poster put? Well look at it this way....would you as a person like to be judged by something you innocently said or did and it looked bad to someone and they made a issue out of it and you explained it and it was not at all what it actually was? But people walked away from you saying you are a bad person? Well that is exactly what you are doing to MM. Actually you are not hurting their business at all. Just a small handful of people are compalining about something they know nothing about. MM has been around for many many years and will continue to be around for many many more years. It is your choice not to use their products but if you have never ordered from them stop and think of how you sound when you admitt you have never used them for your crafting needs and are judging them for something you know nothing about. 
ill get off my soap box now and just say we will continue 
I will get off my soapbox now and continue having fun here.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> And how many knots is it from Mesa to Mount Huron - that is if we get enough global warming and you have to go by boat?
> Do we eat garlic knots along the way?


A few knots? Lots of knots?
Oh my, what to do with all these knots.
Will it go faster if we handle those knots on a windy day?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

sam0767 said:


> I would like to say something all joking aside. A few of us have been having some fun on this thread and there have been some that are not seeing the humor in it. Well I,m sorry. But I think and assumeed it was all settled on page 21 I believe when a rep posted on her about company policy and that they handled things for the original poster that complained about their Customer Service. I thought she was rather pleaseant about how she explained things which should show how their custome service is. Now I have read some people saying that they will not deal with MM because of this one post. If they have never tried ordering from them or their yarn then how do you know it is a bad company? Because of what 1 poster put? Well look at it this way....would you as a person like to be judged by something you innocently said or did and it looked bad to someone and they made a issue out of it and you explained it and it was not at all what it actually was? But people walked away from you saying you are a bad person? Well that is exactly what you are doing to MM. Actually you are not hurting their business at all. Just a small handful of people are compalining about something they know nothing about. MM has been around for many many years and will continue to be around for many many more years. It is your choice not to use their products but if you have never ordered from them stop and think of how you sound when you admitt you have never used them for your crafting needs and are judging them for something you know nothing about.
> ill get off my soap box now and just say we will continue
> I will get off my soapbox now and continue having fun here.


It was also mentioned that their sales have increased.
I am just happy with that.
So... :-D :-D :-D I will continue doing my happy dance


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

jmo...I just didn't or don't understand how something as simple as a knot in a skein or hank of yarn could be so upsetting to some. And more so, how one unhappy customer could influence so many to call Mary Maxim and give them an earful and want them to go out of business...like we don't have enough unemployed people?

With all the auto recalls are you going to stop driving your car or demand they close the auto plant?

When you buy a bad bag of lettuce or ground beef at the grocery store are you going to demand the store closes?

I think people need to stop, breathe and think things through instead of reacting to something that is pretty minor.

Enjoy life, your good health and knit today and hope as the bad weather comes that everyone will be safe and have a home to return to.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> And how many knots is it from Mesa to Mount Huron - that is if we get enough global warming and you have to go by boat?
> Do we eat garlic knots along the way?


OHHHHHHH And cinamon knots and whats those ones with apples in them? Iknowthere is a knot in their name somehow.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> MarilynKnits said:
> 
> 
> > And how many knots is it from Mesa to Mount Huron - that is if we get enough global warming and you have to go by boat?
> ...


OMGosh you guys are killing me.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> sam0767 said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to say something all joking aside. A few of us have been having some fun on this thread and there have been some that are not seeing the humor in it. Well I,m sorry. But I think and assumeed it was all settled on page 21 I believe when a rep posted on her about company policy and that they handled things for the original poster that complained about their Customer Service. I thought she was rather pleaseant about how she explained things which should show how their custome service is. Now I have read some people saying that they will not deal with MM because of this one post. If they have never tried ordering from them or their yarn then how do you know it is a bad company? Because of what 1 poster put? Well look at it this way....would you as a person like to be judged by something you innocently said or did and it looked bad to someone and they made a issue out of it and you explained it and it was not at all what it actually was? But people walked away from you saying you are a bad person? Well that is exactly what you are doing to MM. Actually you are not hurting their business at all. Just a small handful of people are compalining about something they know nothing about. MM has been around for many many years and will continue to be around for many many more years. It is your choice not to use their products but if you have never ordered from them stop and think of how you sound when you admitt you have never used them for your crafting needs and are judging them for something you know nothing about.
> ...


Yes I read that. It is amazing how negative turned into positive especially when Heather came on and posted the MM response. I just think it is funny some people just will not accept anything.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> MOOAAWWW...HAHAHA.
> Now I can let loose my laughter.
> 
> Had to try and think seriously for awhile...
> ...


what? we are totally serious here!! there is naught to go wrong now!!


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> galaxycraft said:
> 
> 
> > MOOAAWWW...HAHAHA.
> ...


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

sam0767 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > galaxycraft said:
> ...


With this group being serious???? Never happen. When we see a good thing going on we play it out and then some!!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> sam0767 said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to say something all joking aside. A few of us have been having some fun on this thread and there have been some that are not seeing the humor in it. Well I,m sorry. But I think and assumeed it was all settled on page 21 I believe when a rep posted on her about company policy and that they handled things for the original poster that complained about their Customer Service. I thought she was rather pleaseant about how she explained things which should show how their custome service is. Now I have read some people saying that they will not deal with MM because of this one post. If they have never tried ordering from them or their yarn then how do you know it is a bad company? Because of what 1 poster put? Well look at it this way....would you as a person like to be judged by something you innocently said or did and it looked bad to someone and they made a issue out of it and you explained it and it was not at all what it actually was? But people walked away from you saying you are a bad person? Well that is exactly what you are doing to MM. Actually you are not hurting their business at all. Just a small handful of people are compalining about something they know nothing about. MM has been around for many many years and will continue to be around for many many more years. It is your choice not to use their products but if you have never ordered from them stop and think of how you sound when you admitt you have never used them for your crafting needs and are judging them for something you know nothing about.
> ...


And who are you dancing with? I mean, just who is your dance partner? Mary Maxim? a Russian? how bout that Jimmy Bean guy? the Snowman on your Christmas catalog? you must have been extremely happy with all the naughtys in your yarn ball! I want to know the name of that yarn so I can get some from Mary Maxim, what page is it on anyways? :?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

I remember many moons ago,
When we would swing to and fro,
Once I fell on that little butt of mine,
Only to say "You knotty little pine!"


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sam0767, you just stop it now!!! being totally serious about this *smirk*, you get that yarn sent to me by Courier's Fedex and I will get you two naughty balls of yarn! Beasley will have to smarten up and not mess with Dagwood's mail! Of course, you could send the yarn with Cool Cat and Born to Be Wild plastic canvas! Check it out, its on my page 9 of the Christmas catalog. lol


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> I remember many moons ago,
> When we would swing to and fro,
> Once I fell on that little butt of mine,
> Only to say "You knotty little pine!"


Did that naughty pine end up being wooden knitting needles? haha, circular or a dpn weapon?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

All those smiley faces! Is Mary Maxim mixing it up with Smiley? Oh well, who's to complain. Dare ya!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

On a small serious note...I just ordered the new catalog to be mailed to me.
It shouldn't take to long, huh?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> On a small serious note...I just ordered the new catalog to be mailed to me.
> It shouldn't take to long, huh?


Long is nothing but a length of yarn, and how long is the yarn? why only long enough to get a naught or two in it. Any longer would be just plain knotty and you got to send that back!!! :lol: :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Sam0767, you just stop it now!!! being totally serious about this *smirk*, you get that yarn sent to me by Courier's Fedex and I will get you two naughty balls of yarn! Beasley will have to smarten up and not mess with Dagwood's mail! Of course, you could send the yarn with Cool Cat and Born to Be Wild plastic canvas! Check it out, its on my page 9 of the Christmas catalog. lol


LOL!!!!!! Is coming its coming. Just be patient. I will get it to the post office tomorrow for you to have fun with!!!!!!! Just let me know when you get it okay?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> All those smiley faces! Is Mary Maxim mixing it up with Smiley? Oh well, who's to complain. Dare ya!


Well, MM has to get it on with someone!!! the Multi Task never showed up and those Russian joins were something else, so why not Smiley? At least Smiley is happy about it!!! and gives it a thumbs up! :thumbup:


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Are there any safety pins and beads ornaments in the new book?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

sam0767 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Sam0767, you just stop it now!!! being totally serious about this *smirk*, you get that yarn sent to me by Courier's Fedex and I will get you two naughty balls of yarn! Beasley will have to smarten up and not mess with Dagwood's mail! Of course, you could send the yarn with Cool Cat and Born to Be Wild plastic canvas! Check it out, its on my page 9 of the Christmas catalog. lol
> ...


Is Cool Cat going to be my yarn ball cat? You got to post pics of the knotty yarn when you get it!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> Are there any safety pins and beads ornaments in the new book?


yep, so many Christmas decoration kits to make! beads and all! sparkles and twinkles through the Christmas tree lights!!!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

THE POST OFFICE! I'm personally offended! Well not really but it sounded good.

For years I did a route in the Chicago area and had the most interesting people on my route..they own a very large and well known Alpaca yarn company. They bestowed many skeins of yarn on me...boy I sure do miss that route!

Now I live in Colorado and deliver to a lot of meat packing plants...been offered some nice steaks...too bad I'm not a meat eater! *sigh*


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

PaKnitter said:


> Are there any safety pins and beads ornaments in the new book?


There is in mine. But not to sure about you know whose!!!!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> sam0767 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


LOL!!!! I most diffently will post picks and I will also post a photo of the project I made out of it to.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> galaxycraft said:
> 
> 
> > sam0767 said:
> ...


Let's see,
I've got MM, of course the Russian, and definitely the snowman.
I want to knit a new scarf for Snowy using MM Aran Irish Twist Yarn.
Dancing to the music of Chubby Checker's "Let's do the twist".
I figured between all of us, we could take care of any knots we come across.
Oopps... forgot the link to the pattern.
Free Knotted Aran Hat & Scarf Knit Pattern
http://www.marymaxim.com/patterns-books/free-patterns/free-knotted-aran-hat-scarf-knit-pattern.html


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

sam0767 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > sam0767 said:
> ...


I hear that there are custom made yarn outlets. Are you thinking about going into the Naughty Texture Yarns guaranteed to have knots every two inches? Would that be a two ply or an 8 ply yarn?  Galaxy is going to Do the Twist yarn so you cant take that!


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

courier770 said:


> THE POST OFFICE! I'm personally offended! Well not really but it sounded good.
> 
> For years I did a route in the Chicago area and had the most interesting people on my route..they own a very large and well known Alpaca yarn company. They bestowed many skeins of yarn on me...boy I sure do miss that route!
> 
> Now I live in Colorado and deliver to a lot of meat packing plants...been offered some nice steaks...too bad I'm not a meat eater! *sigh*


Where abouts in Colorado do you live and work.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> galaxycraft said:
> 
> 
> > I remember many moons ago,
> ...


Nope, none of the above...
had to throw it on the firewood heap.
Had way too many naughty knots,
and it was only 4 feet long.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > galaxycraft said:
> ...


OHHH I like that!!!! Huimm hopefully it has enough knots in the yarn.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > galaxycraft said:
> ...


OH NO!!!!! I am not going to touch this one!!! If only you could read my mind. I would be banned from Kp for ever if I did!!!!!!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

sam0767 said:


> galaxycraft said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Peek-a-boo! I see You! Too late, I already read it.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

sam0767 said:


> galaxycraft said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


If it doesn't, I'll have to break it, just to create some more.
Then where ever I don't need one, I'll seek assistance from the Russian.
One would think that with all the Russians joining in, there would be *one* good looking one.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm along the front range and as for work...well I might be on a route on the front range one day and a route on the eastern plains the next. I'm a "cover driver"..I go where they send me..me and my trusty map book!

I worked in the Boulder area for a few years, one day I'm on this mountain and my cell phone rings..it's an old friend from Chicago who was vacationing in the area and driving on the next mountain when she spotted me. She pulled her car over, I pulled my truck over and we were trying to scream at each other across the canyon..duh we both had cell phones in our hands!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

sam0767 said:


> galaxycraft said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


If knot, then we can send it back and request more naughty yarn!!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> sam0767 said:
> 
> 
> > galaxycraft said:
> ...


Gonna have to get out my secret weapon -- ya know, the dpns that James Bond welds along with Cool Cat!


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> sam0767 said:
> 
> 
> > galaxycraft said:
> ...


Hummmmm maybe I will share the Russians withyou withall the Russians that will probably be needed. Oh and Inlove the Russian. But if their hair is long enough maybe do the braided. No since in doing the knotted. Already enough of those in there.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

courier770 said:


> I'm along the front range and as for work...well I might be on a route on the front range one day and a route on the eastern plains the next. I'm a "cover driver"..I go where they send me..me and my trusty map book!
> 
> I worked in the Boulder area for a few years, one day I'm on this mountain and my cell phone rings..it's an old friend from Chicago who was vacationing in the area and driving on the next mountain when she spotted me. She pulled her car over, I pulled my truck over and we were trying to scream at each other across the canyon..duh we both had cell phones in our hands!


Now that sounds like something I would do!!!!!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

it was quite funny..there I am on one mountain, jumping up and down waving..she's on the next mountain doing the same and her husband is screaming "you idiots, use the phone!".


The totally weirdest experience I ever had...was helping a driver on the next route and took this strip mall. I went into an eye doctors office and a woman in the waiting room called me by name..an old customer from Chicago who moved to Colorado and had been looking for me for several months. A fellow knitter who I got to know so well, I knew her housekeeper by name, her children and her dog! 

Sometimes the world is pretty small!

I found a distant relative on a route once..simply by her last name. I just said "do have family on the east coast?". Turned out her husband was a distant cousin of mine. I put them onto a website about a famous cousin who is in the baseball hall of fame..odd how life can be sometimes.


----------



## netcst (Sep 26, 2011)

I am multitasking...I am at work, online and trying to find the Mary Maxim catalog online (My knitting bag is at my feet)...but I find the way this thread is going is way better than it started and I love the humor...got knots in by belly laughing so hard!


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

They do know there is such a thing as camera phones and facebook right? Bad customer service can be known to all in a few clicks on their facebook page...


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

What bad customer service?


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

realsilvergirl said:


> They do know there is such a thing as camera phones and facebook right? Bad customer service can be known to all in a few clicks on their facebook page...


Well a photo was posted on KP with "a" knot in the cone of the thread. Looked to me very fixable. And seeing how things have turned around on this thread I don't see that happening. I don't see bad custome service at all when a Rep from the company explained how the company works and their policies. It was no fault of theirs. I just think some people want something for nothing and if it is fixable then fix it. It is not hard to find a way that they can an like to cix it. This company as has been said many times is a long standing in their products and customer service and I highly doubt that a couple clicks on their FB page to unlike the company is doing to do this company any harm. Especially the many many years it has been in business. :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

courier770 said:


> What bad customer service?


courier....just someone trying to make a point...the same point some have made but maybe diffrent wording. I bet that people that are still fighting to get this company out of business even with the positive comments from customers that have been long time customers for years have never ordered from MM and have no idea what the company is all about. LOL!!!!!! Amazing to me. But this is how it is. Clueless people all around.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

netcst said:


> I am multitasking...I am at work, online and trying to find the Mary Maxim catalog online (My knitting bag is at my feet)...but I find the way this thread is going is way better than it started and I love the humor...got knots in by belly laughing so hard!


oh my, the Multi Task has shown up at yours? I sent out an invite for Multi Task to come over to my place and never did. Only some Russians joined me and they were not particularily good looking knots either. You have naughty Belly knots? hmmm, must be a new type of yarn. Where is it in the Mary Maxim catalog and does it come in sparkle or glimmer?  :lol:

For USA http://www.marymaxim.com
For Canada http://www.marymaxim.ca


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

sam0767 said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > What bad customer service?
> ...


You know what is funny to me courier???? I had my own business for 30 years. I did home day care. I had a policy book that was presented to potiential clients. I went over that book which was several pages page by page with the potiential clients about the rules and regulations of how I ran the day care. What the parents expected from me and what I epected from the parents. It was also registered with the state so that there was no questions asked if and when there was any problems. It was within the guidelines of the state You have parents that signed the last page in agreements of the policys I had set up. And you are going to have people that once their kids were signed up had something to complain about somewher down the road. I had 1 parent that expected nme to change their childs baby's diaper every hour on the hour whether they were wet or not and counted the diapers when she came to pick up her child before she left. She called the state and complained about it. Another parent whose child was ver much a handful would hit kids with toys and bite the other kids. I had to put this child on time out which was 1 minute per the age of the child. A timer was set each time. Complaint to the state. I was investigated each time and the Rep eventually would sit down and have a cup of coffee and chit chat. I had another parent that said her child complained abouther child being hungry all the time after pick up. She expected me to cook a seperate meal for that child because there were days her child did not like what was being served. I provided the meals and these kids ate dinners for lunch. I had a menu for the week for parents to see and if they did't want what we were having that day they were welcome to provide that child meal that day. It all boilds down tonyou can't make everybody happy all the time. So it comes to sticking to your policy and if people don't like it then go some place else and see if you like that place better. Their choice.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> netcst said:
> 
> 
> > I am multitasking...I am at work, online and trying to find the Mary Maxim catalog online (My knitting bag is at my feet)...but I find the way this thread is going is way better than it started and I love the humor...got knots in by belly laughing so hard!
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I am glad to see some people have a sense of humor and are joining in with us.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

sam0767 said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > What bad customer service?
> ...


The only points I know about are the ones on my knitting needles. I hear tell that if you have wooden needles, you can actually sharpen the points with a bit of sandpaper. I have never done this. I would think you can paint the wooden ones too. Ooooo, gotta check out the MM's dpns and other needles!!! Have you seen their selections? They have Dream Deluxe Interchangeables (must go along with the Russians, but hey, they only join and dont dream, hahah), they have Addi Turbo clicks, Addi Turbo needles, and so many more!! They have the crochet hooks too that are great for people who have difficulties with arthritis. Dream Symphonie Wood are sure colored pretty! What I like about the MM patterns is that they offer to sell you the size of needle/hook you would need for the item if you dont already have it. 
Now then along with the Russians, Mary Maxim has now gotten Martha Stewart involved in this hole naughty debackle! Those Russian joining in with braids has simply got to stop cause they will not be useful with the Martha Stewart Knit & Weave Loom Kit!!!! atatatatatatatattaaat, drum roooooollllllllllll please!!! and yes it is there! a Yarn Drum with that Portable Yarn Organizer is on every Cool Cat's wish list. ;-) ;-) ;-)

Speaking of clueless, did ya ever play Clue? It was the yarns that got all in a mess what with them knots and all! oh, that was the Rope that done it in the conservatory with Scarlet Ribbons and Mr White Yarn! Mustard was hot on his heels too with his lead pipe, now he rightly should have been carrying a double pointed needle. The rushin Russians did try to join in but got lost in the passage way, you know the one with the looms going round and round?


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> sam0767 said:
> 
> 
> > courier770 said:
> ...


AHHHHH the yarn drums are really nice. The price is really good also. Another thing that was added to my list. I also like the yarn barns. Those would be great when youb are working with 2 strands of yarn at the same time and they won't get tangled up. Another thing on my to order list. And the list keeps growing....


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Moon Loomer said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


If you want to participate in Tossin' the Chairs you should be properly strapped in(I recommend a minimum of two straps, lap and chest), and bring your equipment for the great Gum Hunt. Now if I could turn this reply upside-down just to provide perspective and atmosphere. The waitress is the key to a good game. That 140 lb 'all right ease on the toe lock" 118 lb lady had me properly strapped in and knitting upside-down so quick I did not miss a stitch on this drop stitch scarf (the 4th of this write-up), but doing the required drop of the stitches they went up! Now I have a half drop-up stitch (a new stitch) scarf. Ha Ha. Moon Loomer


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Well you could also purchase a spinning wheel and give spinning your own yarn a try! Oh but then when one bobbin is full you have to put a new one on..gee a knot, a gosh darn knot!


You need an up grade to the multi orbiting bobbins, continuous yarn no knots. Just found three linked skeins here at Good Will! Does that bring back memories of some of my Mom's projects. Moon Loomer


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

courier770 said:


> What bad customer service?


Who got bad customer service??????


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Well you could also purchase a spinning wheel and give spinning your own yarn a try! Oh but then when one bobbin is full you have to put a new one on..gee a knot, a gosh darn knot!


I was not kidding about the linked skeins. Moon Loomer PS For the proper record.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

sam0767 said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > What bad customer service?
> ...


Certanitly not from MM.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

sam0767 said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > Well you could also purchase a spinning wheel and give spinning your own yarn a try! Oh but then when one bobbin is full you have to put a new one on..gee a knot, a gosh darn knot!
> ...


In your inherited stash did you get a set of linked skeins? Moon Loomer


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> sam0767 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


My Dad told me that, he preferred his stakes form steers, mistakes were not a flavor option. Moon Loomer Ho Ho.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Moon Loomer said:


> sam0767 said:
> 
> 
> > courier770 said:
> ...


A set of linked skeins??? You have to excuse me if I do sound dumb by not understanding. It is 10 pm right now and I am at work and get off in a hour. I am a bit tired. Could you explain please?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Now were those skeins doing the Russain join or a braid?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sam0767, do tell me about your new & improved Christmas 2012 catalog from Mary Maxim!!!!! haha, you gonna make some milk yarn once those cows are milked? ya know, the ones in the barnyard next to the barn! haha, then you could supply Mary Maxim with the Milk Yarn!! oh, just put some knots in it before you skein it up, otherwise you might have to get the Russians in there to make the skeins kink up a bit!


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Sam0767, do tell me about your new & improved Christmas 2012 catalog from Mary Maxim!!!!! haha, you gonna make some milk yarn once those cows are milked? ya know, the ones in the barnyard next to the barn! haha, then you could supply Mary Maxim with the Milk Yarn!! oh, just put some knots in it before you skein it up, otherwise you might have to get the Russians in there to make the skeins kink up a bit!


Ya gonna milk those cows soon and spin it into yarn. Oh and I have to fill it with knots and tell MM to save those skeins for "special" people. Whatcha think. Only special orders are for those knotted skeins.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

sam0767 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Sam0767, do tell me about your new & improved Christmas 2012 catalog from Mary Maxim!!!!! haha, you gonna make some milk yarn once those cows are milked? ya know, the ones in the barnyard next to the barn! haha, then you could supply Mary Maxim with the Milk Yarn!! oh, just put some knots in it before you skein it up, otherwise you might have to get the Russians in there to make the skeins kink up a bit!
> ...


hmmmmm, I have not seen a special code number for them in the MM catalog. Perhaps I need to phone them. They have such nice people who know all about Mary Maxim products and are so friendly and knowledgeable when you talk to them. *sigh* such great customer service from a great company!!!


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> sam0767 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Oh please give them a call and let us know the results. I am anxious to see if you got the same results as others here that have posted. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kittysgram (Nov 12, 2011)

i sent an email to bernat asking about a stitch. could not find on their website the pattern so asked if they could locate. the sent me a pdf file so i can save and read(the pattern on the label was very small) no charge and no questions asked


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

sam0767 said:


> LOL!!!!!!


I am catching up on page 35 of 41??. Here is a picture of a scarf i started last night. This one is slowwwww. Moon Loomer


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

kittysgram said:


> i sent an email to bernat asking about a stitch. could not find on their website the pattern so asked if they could locate. the sent me a pdf file so i can save and read(the pattern on the label was very small) no charge and no questions asked


WOW!!!!!! See you were accomidated by excellent customer service. Bet it didn't take much to get what you needed and I just bet you were nice and didn't gripe to them about your not finding anything on a stitch....a stitch mind you and look at the results. How cool is their customer service. And this was about a stitch and not being able to read the small print.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Moon Loomer said:


> sam0767 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL!!!!!!
> ...


OHHH Love the colors.Love the yarn!!!! Very pretty


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> gma11331 said:
> 
> 
> > Here we go again!
> ...


The Russian join needs a bit of finesse particularly in Red Heart's Boutique-Midnight that yarn is braided. My 1st try looked like it had a run as in stockings. A real start-over. Moon Loomer


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Marlys said:
> 
> 
> > How quickly this changed around after I was having so much fun.... please go back to knitting and leave us alone here. we are the fun people but still know how to knit, even fix a knot !!!!!
> ...


Or knot knits? When I go home I'll check my knitting books and knot books. Maybe a join? Ho ho Moon Loomer


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Fix knots, keep patterns away from puppies, bring home the bacon, fry it up...we are indeed talented.


Add some broccoli, red onion, hard egg slices, and a tangy dressing for a nice salad while we debate knitting knots or knotting knits. Anyone for Kaile chips? Moon Loomer


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

sam0767 said:


> galaxycraft said:
> 
> 
> > sam0767 said:
> ...


Well it is the Chair Tossing Time again. heading home to feed the cat, read the reason Jefferson owned (etc) over 600 slaves, work on that new scarf, and do a batch of Kaile chips. Moon Loomer


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

Moon Loomer said:


> sam0767 said:
> 
> 
> > galaxycraft said:
> ...


What are Kaile chips? I'm going to try to make some zucchini chips... is that anything like Kaile chips? I love learning new words.


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

I would call back and demand to speak with their supervisor. Tell them that you have been discussing this on a talk site and you were advised to call back and discuss it further. And that we are awaiting your decision. It may help it they think it is poor publicity and more knitters are interested in their policy reguarding returns. Just a thought. Good Luck. Happy Knitting :thumbup:  :lol:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Remnants of an echo?
////////////////////////
Moon Loomer - your scarf looks cuddly soft and warm!


----------



## kittysgram (Nov 12, 2011)

your scarf is beautiful. love the yarn


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

glacy1 said:


> Moon Loomer said:
> 
> 
> > sam0767 said:
> ...


What are Kaile Chips. Sounds interesting.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

We are on page 42 of this topic. We have gotten so far beyond this being a credible complaint that we have hit silly season. Or recipe exchange, which is much fun.

Our local Wegman's sells kale chips and plantain chips. Cheap and easy to make at home, and decidedly fewer additives and fresher chips. If you have a quarter sheet size jelly roll pan and a rack that fits, put either foil or parchment on the pan then put the rack in place. In a zip bag, add some light olive oil or canola oil. salt, pepper, and maybe some garlic powder. Drop in your inch sized pieces of kale, your thinly sliced on the diagonal plantain, or your thinly sliced on the diagonal carrot and shake to coat lightly and evenly. Put one layer on the rack and place in a 275º or 300º oven and leave at least a half hour up to a couple of hours and turn off the oven. Let them cool on the rack in the oven with the door slightly open. If they last long enough to be stored, store air tight. Whatever hits your guacamole or hummus.



Sarah Jo said:


> I would call back and demand to speak with their supervisor. Tell them that you have been discussing this on a talk site and you were advised to call back and discuss it further. And that we are awaiting your decision. It may help it they think it is poor publicity and more knitters are interested in their policy reguarding returns. Just a thought. Good Luck. Happy Knitting :thumbup:  :lol:


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

sam0767 said:


> seamus said:
> 
> 
> > People, you should rename this group "knot sarcasm alley" I can only think you must be very short of serious knitting and yarn of any kind, and also things to do that help people who are unable to spend their lives being sarcastic. Seamus.
> ...


Yes, a good idea, but i thought Allen's Alley was the original "sarcasm alley". You do remember Allen's Alley? Moon Loomer


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I'm along the front range and as for work...well I might be on a route on the front range one day and a route on the eastern plains the next. I'm a "cover driver"..I go where they send me..me and my trusty map book!
> 
> I worked in the Boulder area for a few years, one day I'm on this mountain and my cell phone rings..it's an old friend from Chicago who was vacationing in the area and driving on the next mountain when she spotted me. She pulled her car over, I pulled my truck over and we were trying to scream at each other across the canyon..duh we both had cell phones in our hands!


Been there, but we tried a telescope and binoculars. Unsteady air confused lip reading so felt tips and lots of cardboard. Conversation limited by cardboard supply! Back to work for two crazy truckers. Moon Loomer


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

Melodypop said:


> I purchased a Crocheted Cardigan kit by Mary Maxim and the yarn was flawed. I sent them a picture of the flawed yarn. They would not replace it, but would give me $10 off on my next order. The kit was $27.49 with shipping. I felt that the yarn should have been replaced. I had already completed the yoke of the cardigan. Then on top of that I was house sitting my sons dogs while they went on a cruise to Alaska. The pattern dropped on the floor and I did not notice it right away. Well, the puppies got ahold of it and chewed the top of the first page. I again called Mary Maxim, they would not send me out a copy of the chewed page. I was told that they would send me a new pattern ¬(2 pages) for $4.00 plus $2.00 shipping. I am very discouraged. I feel I already spent enough for the pattern and yarn in the first place. Hoping someone purchased this pattern and would be willing to make a copy of the first page, so I can continue with the Cardigan. Thank you for listening. I have included the pictures that I sent to Mary Maxim about the yarn.


I'm sorry for the very bad service you have received. The couple of times I've dealt with Mary Maxim have been disappointments.

I wonder if concerned KPers all e-mailed our complaints regarding their treatment of you if that would make a difference. I decided a long time ago not to deal with them anymore and would be willing to put that in my email. It's not just you who is receiving bad service.

Most large businesses know that 1 person who takes the time to complain actually represents thousands who feel the same but will not take the time to write/phone. The smart companies make the necessary changes.

I contacted Cover Girl Cosmetics about their commercial with Ellen Degeneres where she says beauty on the outside is what really counts. While it was supposed to be a sarcastic remark, I wondered how many young impressionable girls would not understand the sarcasm, but would take the message to heart. Now when I see the commercial, that line has been taken out. Not saying that it was my email that made the difference, but there is definitely strength in numbers.


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

Well Stated. I live in a small rural section of Iowa and have relied on Mary Maxim to supplement the limited supply of yarn offered at our local big box store. I have never had anything but positive results. At this point, I am ashamed to be a member of this group ---- the ranting, yelling, threats that have been going on have been totally uncalled for and not at all the behaviour I normally see with stitchers. Is it the anonymity of being able to hide behind a computer monitor that encourages such rudeness? Come on people! Debi



hmango said:


> Hi,
> I am the yarn department manager at the Mary Maxim Retail Store, attached to the catalog division of Mary Maxim. I am good friends with one of the girls that works in catalog calls, who called me on my extension today to tell me about these calls she was getting from members on this forum and kind of told me what people were saying, so I came to look for this thread. I hesitated most of the day to reply because I do not work in the catalog division, but I truly feel like I must defend my work, as I love my job and the 3 generation family owned company I work for, and I feel like this has been unfairly blown out of hand. I am not an "official" voice of Mary Maxim, and believe me this has been forwarded to the higher level management of the company, who comes back in Monday.
> There have been so many really out of line things said about Mary Maxim. From someone who works there day to day, please let me tell you a little about our company. I was born and raised in Port Huron MI, and Mary Maxim has been here and employed members of our community for almost 60 years, and is very well respected. We have many employees who have worked here for well over 30 years, as well as people who are 2nd and 3rd generation employees, whose family has worked here forever. We are not some big business corporate place, we all know each other, and do literally consider each other family. The owner, Rusty, is here interacting with customers and all of us on a daily basis, and takes what people say to heart. His wife and sons also are involved with the company. The phone center supervisor that a person mentioned talking to, who by the way has a sister and neice that also work here, I went and talked to her and she literally had tears in her eyes she was so upset what was said about her, and said the whole conversation was mis-skewed. Everything Mary Maxim does, aside from manufactering the yarns, is done under our roof, we put the kits together, design a lot of the patterns, do photography for the catalog, teach free classes, have school groups come in and use our classrooms whenever they want, I could go on and on. It is a very neat place to work.
> Any how, in regards to the original poster, it is NOT a defect to have a single knot, or a few knots in a yarn. especially with 1200 yards. I have had many skeins of even the newest Cascade Casablanca, which is $19 a skein and only 200 yards, have a knot and I have NEVER thought to call and say it was defective. Frayed yarn, stained yarn, I can see an actual defect. As the yarn deparment manager, I have NEVER EVER had someone call or come in and consider a single knot a defect. I personally feel it is quite unreasonable as a knitter or crocheter to feel that warrants a replacement. As far as the pattern goes, we do pay designers and that is their paycheck. We take copyright infringement very seriously, and we do not EVER EVER copy patterns. People feel like it is "just a piece of paper", but we can't be responsible for people not being careful with something they paid money for. We dont even sell the patterns outside of the kits, if they are current kits, so to replace it for $6 when it was not our fault, I personally believe is fair. This is our policy for lost or damaged patterns across the board, she wasnt singled out by any means. If you bought a greeting card, and hadnt mailed it yet , and your dog chewed it up, would you call Hallmark and say you want another one because they own the copyright and its just a piece of paper? I can honestly say we get emails and calls EVERY SINGLE DAY from customers who know us, because they deal with us all the time , and know we will do just about anything for a customer, about how we have went above and beyond to help them. We search archives for old patterns from 40 years ago, match yarns that get mailed in, give help over the phone for any knitting or crocheting problem, do personal shopping in the store for people who can't get around, and have very close relationships with our customers. It hurt to read someone say that they just probably hire people off the street and pay them minimum wage and they dont need to know anything. When I was interviewed, I went through 3 interviews and brought in samples of projects I had done, and that was just for a position in the yarn department, not even as manager. Mary Maxim is not a place with a high turnover, and they do NOT just hire anybody. I cant speak for what actually happened with the original poster because I did not deal with her, but I do know the number of happy customers, thankful customers, greatly outweighs the few that are unhappy, and it is unfortunate in this technology driven society that is gets blown up on the internet by people who did not first hand have the experience, and I truly wish if the original poster had been so unhappy she expressed that to someone at our company, instead of coming on an internet forum and asking for a copy of a copy right protected pattern. Again, I want to reinterate I am personally speaking for myself as a Mary Maxim employee, who loves her job and her customers. I hope people will form their own opinions based off of their own customer experience with us. Thank you for your time.
> ...


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

courier770 said:


> THE POST OFFICE! I'm personally offended! Well not really but it sounded good.
> 
> For years I did a route in the Chicago area and had the most interesting people on my route..they own a very large and well known Alpaca yarn company. They bestowed many skeins of yarn on me...boy I sure do miss that route!
> 
> Now I live in Colorado and deliver to a lot of meat packing plants...been offered some nice steaks...too bad I'm not a meat eater! *sigh*


I'll bet you loved me. I used to do publishers drops in "local post offices". Often in the Chicago & Metro area, Farrington, and cross country. One was a "Heavy" that had a 1st drop in Colorado and ended up in northern Idaho. Made all the scales. Told them in the shop I put 40% helium in the box before it was sealed! There were believers. Moon Loomer


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

RachelL said:


> Melodypop said:
> 
> 
> > I purchased a Crocheted Cardigan kit by Mary Maxim and the yarn was flawed. I sent them a picture of the flawed yarn. They would not replace it, but would give me $10 off on my next order. The kit was $27.49 with shipping. I felt that the yarn should have been replaced. I had already completed the yoke of the cardigan. Then on top of that I was house sitting my sons dogs while they went on a cruise to Alaska. The pattern dropped on the floor and I did not notice it right away. Well, the puppies got ahold of it and chewed the top of the first page. I again called Mary Maxim, they would not send me out a copy of the chewed page. I was told that they would send me a new pattern ¬(2 pages) for $4.00 plus $2.00 shipping. I am very discouraged. I feel I already spent enough for the pattern and yarn in the first place. Hoping someone purchased this pattern and would be willing to make a copy of the first page, so I can continue with the Cardigan. Thank you for listening. I have included the pictures that I sent to Mary Maxim about the yarn.
> ...


I'm sorry you have had bad dealings with MM. But obviously they are doing something right being in business for so long. Especially genreations that have worked for the company that have originated from the begining founders. But this was settled on Page 27 if you look back with the Rep from MM who explained the situation. And the company policy. And I might add that the complainer had a "knot" in her cone of arn. Well think about it...a cone is many yards of yarn. You are going to get "a" knot or two or so in a cone. It is easily remedied by fixing it herself. To me I think it was unnecessary to run down a product just becasue she found a knot. Come on. Go on UTube and find out the many ways of attaching 2 pieces of yarn You are going to have to learn sooner or later anyway. As for the pattern it is not the fault of MM her dog ate the pattern. Are you serious??????? It is not like someone from MM jamed the pattern in the dogs mouth and made him eat it. It was her carelessness that caused that. I really think this person thought she was going to get another skein for nothing and have 2 cones. But that didn't work so she decided to come on and advertise the problem and that kinda backfired. MM said that their sales have increased since this fiasco started. Ther eare alot of peole young and old that have been ordering from MM and I don't think that she is going to make much of a diffrence in their sales. Knots are knots and you can't get away from them in even the most expensive skein or hank of yarn.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

sam0767 said:


> Moon Loomer said:
> 
> 
> > sam0767 said:
> ...


Yes, the skeins were linked so the knitter could have continuous, no knotted, yarn for a project. I remember being inquisitive in the back seat (where the kids sat with the full bags from shopping) of the car and tugging of some of those interesting loops. My silence must've given me away and shortly into my project. Nabbed! Well later I was called to the seine of my new crime, parent's bed room and those interesting skeins of yarn, and (you guessed it) Dad starts laughing, Mom gives him the glare, and Dad points to the black arm and paw slowly pulling yarn under the bed. Blackie, our cat was inquisitive to. Moon Loomer


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> sam0767 said:
> 
> 
> > courier770 said:
> ...


Mom and Dad's Mom were the skilled and adventurous of our family's knitting world my Aunt was not to their skill level, but good. She appeared with an older set of needles sanded, nail polished, with multicolored designs, and all hardened with coats of nail hardener. Wow, did that was a cold July in our family's knitting world! That wasn't done painting knitting needles! Boy I wonder what Mom and Grandma would make of the current colors and materials for knitting needles. Moon Loomer PS Clue what an interesting world. Secret passages and all. About our 3rd game, it become unsolvable, a defective game knot nots, and when all of the cards were put face up we had two extra. We were amazed but those had not mattered in the first two games. Our five game fudge almost burnt because of the delay.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Moon Loomer said:


> sam0767 said:
> 
> 
> > Moon Loomer said:
> ...


LOL!! Great story. No no linked. Had knots in several skeins I have used even the vintage yarn from Wolworth and even Montgomery Wards.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

sam0767 said:


> Moon Loomer said:
> 
> 
> > sam0767 said:
> ...


You should have used yarn from the Metropolitan Dime Store or Mc Coys department store. We did have a Woolworth's and Ben Franklin dime stores, but the best yarn and yard goods depts were the Met and Mc Coys. At least in our town. Moon Loomer


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Years ago we had a small housewares store in town that also sold Red Heart yarn. They had boxes on the floor up one aisle and down the other with dozens of different solid and variegated colors that they stocked sort of according to rainbow spectrum. If I recall they were 79¢ or 89¢ a full 4 oz ball. Used to buy afghan amounts and ship them to Florida to my mother every couple of months. Nice feel, good quality, no pilling. *Unfortunately* they were successful enough that the landlord raised the rent to where they couldn't afford to stay. Nice while it lasted.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Remnants of an echo?
> ////////////////////////
> Moon Loomer - your scarf looks cuddly soft and warm!


Thank you. Witch posting did you see: there are two scarves and three hats on page 30 and part of a scarf on page 41? Those two on page 30, at 80" each could combine to wrap you up for a long winter's hibernation. Ho Ho. What a cuddle! Moon Loomer


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

RachelL said:


> Melodypop said:
> 
> 
> > I purchased a Crocheted Cardigan kit by Mary Maxim and the yarn was flawed. I sent them a picture of the flawed yarn. They would not replace it, but would give me $10 off on my next order. The kit was $27.49 with shipping. I felt that the yarn should have been replaced. I had already completed the yoke of the cardigan. Then on top of that I was house sitting my sons dogs while they went on a cruise to Alaska. The pattern dropped on the floor and I did not notice it right away. Well, the puppies got ahold of it and chewed the top of the first page. I again called Mary Maxim, they would not send me out a copy of the chewed page. I was told that they would send me a new pattern ¬(2 pages) for $4.00 plus $2.00 shipping. I am very discouraged. I feel I already spent enough for the pattern and yarn in the first place. Hoping someone purchased this pattern and would be willing to make a copy of the first page, so I can continue with the Cardigan. Thank you for listening. I have included the pictures that I sent to Mary Maxim about the yarn.
> ...


Melodypop's problems had been thrashed over prior to page -- say 28 -30. The rest of this thread has been well, companionable. It is the witching hour of the Chair Toss, good night, all. Moon Loomer


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Moon Loomer said:


> sam0767 said:
> 
> 
> > Moon Loomer said:
> ...


Humm don't think we had those stores in my area where I lived.


----------



## Lore Bews (Oct 19, 2011)

Is this disappointed thing going to end soon...we have to know when enough is enough!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lore Bews said:


> Is this disappointed thing going to end soon...we have to know when enough is enough!


So you may feel free to not join in here anymore on this thread. You click on the watch/unwatch tab at the top of the avatar column, and you will no longer get any notices regarding this topic. There are several people who are still posting and wishing to continue discussing where the topic has changed completely to what the original poster had posted about. If you do not wish to read any further posts, why, no one is forcing you to read them. Just leave this topic.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Lore Bews said:
> 
> 
> > Is this disappointed thing going to end soon...we have to know when enough is enough!
> ...


Well this topic has gone from unpleasant to pleasant from knitting to patterns to recipes, to catalogs and what ever. I have enjoyed it as others have with a few chuckles in between. If you are unhappy please feel free to not join in and do what has just been suggested. It is very easy to ignore a topic that you have responded to. If you do not find what is being said please be our guest to not read anymore.


----------



## Lore Bews (Oct 19, 2011)

Wasn't trying to stop your chatter, just the Knot/Pattern issue as we have all had knots to work around, it's just part of life in the knitting/crocheting world!


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Lore Bews said:


> Wasn't trying to stop your chatter, just the Knot/Pattern issue as we have all had knots to work around, it's just part of life in the knitting/crocheting world!


Thats what we have been saying when people complain about them. And say they are going to boycott MM.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

sam0767 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Lore Bews said:
> ...


Hi All, How does the 50++ year old look? The 2nd photo is a close up. Not a blemish on it. Moon Loomer


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Moon Loomer said:


> sam0767 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


WOW Moon Loomer!!!!!! I love this. You make it??? What a great job!!!!!!! I would love to do something like this in the future. But start with something small as I am a dunce of sorts when it comes to reading charts!!!!


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

Lore Bews said:


> Wasn't trying to stop your chatter, just the Knot/Pattern issue as we have all had knots to work around, it's just part of life in the knitting/crocheting world!


You bet and they put a nick in the monotony. How does this hat look? Did it during this chat. Moon Loomer


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

sam0767 said:


> Moon Loomer said:
> 
> 
> > sam0767 said:
> ...


My Mom made it late 50s early 60s Moon Loomer


----------



## Lore Bews (Oct 19, 2011)

You're too quick & it looks good!!!!


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Moon Loomer said:


> sam0767 said:
> 
> 
> > Moon Loomer said:
> ...


She did a great job.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

Lore Bews said:


> You're too quick & it looks good!!!!


Thank you. The brim was turned by 3 rows of purl stitches, using the contrasting color. A cousin of this hat is a few rows from completion at the house. The hats come from a pair of Good Will unlabeled skeins. No nots, knot at all!!! Ho ho How does Good Will do it? Moon Loomer Such heavy questions on this sunny day with a breeze. Lovely, should go out and pick tomatoes, mmmm good!
PS See pages 30 and about 41, for more items made while these 44 pages were created.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Moon Loomer said:


> Lore Bews said:
> 
> 
> > You're too quick & it looks good!!!!
> ...


NO Knots??????? Glory Be..now how did that in the world happen?????? See the good customer service at Good Will you get????? :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

sam0767 said:


> Moon Loomer said:
> 
> 
> > sam0767 said:
> ...


Now I can find if Woolworths yarn has Knots! The stated color is: Pantile Brown. Wow. It is Orlon Acrylic and is nice and soft to the touch. Moon Loomer


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Knots in synthetic fiber based yarns are not very common. First of all synthetic fibers are not nearly as "fragile" as natural fibers.

If you don't believe me..just try breaking a strand of monofiliment...even the lightest weight will cut into your hand before it breaks. Natural fibers aren't like that.

You really cannot compare the two.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

courier770 said:


> Knots in synthetic fiber based yarns are not very common. First of all synthetic fibers are not nearly as "fragile" as natural fibers.
> 
> If you don't believe me..just try breaking a strand of monofiliment...even the lightest weight will cut into your hand before it breaks. Natural fibers aren't like that.
> 
> You really cannot compare the two.


OHHHH YAAAAAA!!!!! Done that a few times. Hurts like well you know!!! :roll:  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## VioletX07 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------

